# The 2005 Price Thread is Here!!



## paradoxcycle

Ok kids, you wanted it, you got it!
*NOTE: PLEASE READ ALL OF THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING, FAILING TO DO SO COULD LEAD TO YOUR REPLY BEING EDITED OUT!*
Here are the rules:

1)* PRICES ONLY *- No comments about how "you're paying too much for that" or "damn, where you get that hookup?
2) *NO DICK-SIZING*- You might have a really good hookup, or you might not, so post about how you get ecstasy pills for $2 each - you're not impressing anyone, and NO ONE will even reply to you - why? See rule #1
3)* BE REALISTIC* - don't post "I get 75,000 pills for about $3 each" - the price may be right but no one who is doing that kind of volume needs to inquire about prices here.
4)*DO NOT INCRIMINATE YOURSELF OF ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY* -remember, this is what you would pay for drugs. DO NOT ADMIT TO POSSESSING OR SELLING.
5)*USE ACCURATE LANGUAGE* - Post in terms we ALL KNOW - it's not a "jar" or a "sack" or a "quarter" or a "lick" or a "wrap" - if you use such terms, then GIVE THE AMOUNT WITHIN.
Alright, with all that out of the way this is "the format" .. I encourage you to follow this and you may add comments as long as they are relevant.

1) City, State, Country, Providence, etc. where you do your shopping.
2) Drug name, not some slang term that less then 1% of the board knows, use known terms - ie "meth", "ecstasy", "ketamine", "heroin", "acid" .. if you don't know WHAT it is.
3) For each drug, the price per amount, remember #3 - don't tell us how much you pay for 7 pounds of raw Asian Heroin, keep it on the average level for this board.


----------



## fizzacyst

Little Rock metro area, Arkansas, USA. (prices obviously in US dollars)

Cocaine - $50-60/gram (same for crack, usually)
Methamphetamine - $50-100/gram (quality is extremely variable)
Marijuana - $10-20/for low grade (schwag), $40-50 for mids, $80-120 for good to top end. all prices for 7g.
"Ecstacy" - $20-30/pill
Acid - rare - but $10-15/blotter tab when around
Mushrooms - $20-30 per 3.5g, cultivated. $15-20 per 7g if froma feild.

Pharms not from the pharmacy:
Xanax - $2 for 1mg pills, usually have to buy increments of 5 or so
Adderall - $2.50-5.00 depending on whether college finals are near. Usually have to buy in $5 or $10 increments.
Non-OC opiates - about the same as with adderall.
Oxycontin - $0.50-$1.00 per 1/mg. its not too common here.


----------



## _high_life_

British


----------



## n3cr0n_99

seattle WA

Cocaine - $60-80/gram (I have heard but dont know)
Methamphetamine - $40 a quarter gram ( Some times Shards, sometimes lots of msm) I havent seen it in over 7 months though.
Marijuana - 35-45 a eighth
Ecstacy - $15-25/pill
Acid - $10
amphtamines: adderal$2 a pill 20mg-desoxyn $2.50 a 5mg pill

I dont buy drugs, but this is what I have heard form my friends.


----------



## _high_life_

British Columbia Canada.

ounce of BC HYDRO(top quality)about 140-160$
3.5 grams of mushrooms(good quality)about 10$
gram of coke(not the greatest quality)about 50-60$
Xtacy(usually cut and crappy)about 10-20$ depending on quality
Meth(descent quality)10$ a point(0.1 grams)
hashish/oil(AAA quality)10-15$ a gram
opium(not bad)50$ a gram


----------



## StratusBouce

Fort Worth Texas.
Marijuana-20$ gets you 8-11 grams. Ounces go for 50-55$
querter pounds from 140-170, it depends.
Meth-70-80$ a gram 90$ for a "teener" (sixteenth of an ounce)
Ecstasy- Two pills for 30$, it's been like this forever.
Coke-40$ a gram, 110-120$ for an 8th


----------



## caige

st louis mo usa

8th of marijuana: $20 schwag, $50 kind
1/2 gram of meth: $50-$100
1/2 gram of coke: $35-$60
lsd: very rare, approx. $10-15 per hit
quarter of mushrooms (one chocolate): $25-30
e: $20-30 per pill (usually low quality or mda)
pharmies: $1-20 per pill depending (oxy's $20 a pill, ritalin can be $2...)

can't think of any more drugs


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Oxycontin 80mg - $15 - $20
Ecstasy - $8 - $20
Crack - $10 for .1 g
Cocaine - $80 /g
Ganja - $15 /g (the more you buy, better the deal)
Mushies - $10 /g
Ketamine - $30 / vial

Oh yeah: *Toronto, Canada*


----------



## hanky8r

N Houston, Texas

"Ecstasy" - $20/pill, 3 for $50 typically
Shwag - Oz. for $40
Dro - $50 1/8th (high quality)
Cocaine - $40/gram (med quality)
Meth - $50/gram
Shrooms - $50 1/8th
Prometh/Codeine (LEAN) - $20/oz
Adderall - 80mg/$5


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

New York City

  Heroin-$10 a bag, (usually 60 milligrams) $120 a gram
  Cocaine- $70 a gram, $135 eightball (3.5 g's)
  Ecstasy- 3 for $20
  Meth- $50 a gram
  Pharms- $5 a pill 
  Weed- $5 a gram


----------



## Mariposa

San Francisco, CA

Pot: $50 1/8, it's always the good stuff, I have seen no shitty pot since I have been here.  If you can get a medical permit, I've seen it advertised (yes, advertised) for $35 1/8.

Pharmaceuticals: varies too greatly to get into.

Meth: $80-90 a gram, and it's not 4-MAR or methcathinone.

Shrooms- $20 1/8 and generally excellent.

Acid- haven't seen it in forever but ~$5 a hit.

Ecstasy- usually it's molly but I have seen pressed pills.  $12-20 depending on quantity and availability.

The rest I really have no clue about.  I haven't had good coke since I left here nor have I bought any ketamine or heroin.


----------



## notauniquesnowflake

Sw Florida 

Marijuana- $25 for 1/8 ounce
Cocaine- $30-70 per gram (depending on quality and seller's mood)
Oxy- $50-55 for 80 mg

Thats all I've heard


----------



## lifeisforliving

Toronto, Canada


Cocaine $100/g, 270/3.5g (too much ephedrine and crap in it)
GHB Powder $5/g $400/100g
Ecstasy Pills $15 each $100/10
MDMA crystals $120/gram


----------



## psychedelicmushman

Eden NC,

mdma $20 bucks but not that great anymore 
lsd - no where to be found
THC - for 3 grams swag- $10 good good is $40 to $50 
OxyCotin 40 mg. is going for $15 to 25 but i'm getting them for $5 a piece so thats awesome  cash in the house  
and 
Valium and Xanax $2 a piece for 10mg. val and 1 mg xanax %)   


and i just got this tattoo on me  
just happy about it 
i know sorry wrong place 

but thats the prices in my area 
so 
Peace


----------



## psychedelicmushman

well the tattoo didn't show 
peace


----------



## SPUNK

at school in FARMVILLE Virginia:

shitty beasters (regular B.C. bud)-- $275 oz.
shitty midgrade- 175 oz.
adderall(shitty)- $5 for 3
"towny coke"- 60 per g...never bought any myself, but heard that it is of the shittiest quality
(overall shitty selection)

at home in RICHMOND Virginia

Headies- $350 per oz.
Heroin-  $150 per gram
mushrooms- $160-190 per oz.
esctasy- quite pricy... $150-190 per 10pack....and i hear they pills havent been good lately either
Cocaine-  150-170 per 8-ball...very good quality


----------



## CreativeRandom

Little South of D.C.

PCP laced cig - $10, though I've never seen it
acid - 7-10 bucks a hit
mushrooms - 35-55 an eigth
K - $20 for one nasal dose, came around once and I don't see it coming back
E - $20 a pill, anywhere from 120-160 a 10 pack Sunshines/sunflowers to be specific (MDA I believe)
Tar H - $80/g I hear
Coke - $60-100 a g, though I only hear of 60 now. 160 a ball
Mids MJ- $10 a g
Schwag - around, but no one ever goes for it. I believe 2g for 10.
KB - $50 8th, and last time I heard it was $360/o ,  $1200 qp
Pharms - Whatever the high school kids who steal it from their parents sell them for....

On a related note, I know that in Baltimore, MD it's 20 for a "point" (though it's more like .06), around $220 a g, around $550 a bundle (bundle = 3g)


----------



## swybs

Couple minutes outside of NYC

Cocaine - $50/g (crap), $80/g (unreal quality, unreal--purified)
Methamphetamine - very rare in these parts, except at gay clubs and bars in NYC
Marijuana - $10 g (good quality) $20/g (very good quality) (less if one purchases more) $25/g (specific strains)
K - $50/unopened jug of ketaset
Ecstacy - $20 per pill, varies from day to day
Molly - $200/g, rare
Acid - extremely rare (well, to be honest, impossible to find), can only quote prices from many years ago, which would be $5 per hit
Mushrooms - $40 per 1/8, quality: "if it ain't broken, don't fix it"
RCs - unavailable

Heroin, 1/40-50 mg bag (stamps, NJ has the bombest of the bomb), 10$, bundles, $80-$100
Valium - $3/10mg
Xanax - $3/2mg sticks
Seroquel - $3/100mg
Adderall - $3 for 20mg
Desoxyn - $4/5mg
Percocet - $3/5mg $5/10mg (nongeneric for both)
Oxycontin - varies, but 40mg/$8-$10 80mg/$20-25 (generic and non, depending on supply) (same goes for other increments, though rarely seen)
Duragesic - $40/75ucg patch, $60/100ucg patch
Actiq - $15/1200ucg
Roxicodone - $15/30mg
Hydrocodone - $3/10mg/300apap

I think that about covers it, though PCP (dips, bug juice [liquid quantity], and dipped leaves is available (don't touch it anymore), as is crack...

swybs


----------



## hazejunk

Zeeland-Holland

Weed- anywhere for 3 euro to 7 euro a garm(all good weed)

Hash- 3 to 12 euro's a gram

Xtc pills- 2 to max 5 euro(if i buy more 1 euro

MDMA powder 10 euro a gram

ghb-half a litere 75 euro(but it's really hard to find here)

(euro)speed-5/7 euro a gram

ketamine-40 a garm 

oxazepam-10 euro for 500mg

diazepam-7 euro for 100mg

temazepam-7 euro for 200mg

cokaine-40 euro a garm-5gram 160 euro

bazecoke/crack-40 a gram

metahone-10 euro for 60 mg

heroin-50 a garm


----------



## deroxor

_high_life_ said:
			
		

> *British Columbia Canada.
> 
> ounce of BC HYDRO(top quality)about 140-160$
> 3.5 grams of mushrooms(good quality)about 10$
> gram of coke(not the greatest quality)about 50-60$
> Xtacy(usually cut and crappy)about 10-20$ depending on quality
> Meth(descent quality)10$ a point(0.1 grams)
> hashish/oil(AAA quality)10-15$ a gram
> opium(not bad)50$ a gram *


----------



## Jewfolife16

Hartford, CT

Pot - $20/gram, $35-50/eigth, $90/quarter, $250/oz 
Ecstasy - $20/pill, $600/50
Mushrooms - $35/8th
Acid - $10/hit (weak though)
Coke - $50-60/gram
Oxy - $40/40mg (i know, expensive, not worth it)
I'm not sure about Ketamine, I've bought very small baggies, I'd guess 50 mg/$20


----------



## subdefy

Hydrocodone -  5mg/$1-2
OC40             -  $11
Diazepam     -  10mg/$5
Mushrooms   -  3.5g/$20
DMT               -  1mg/$0.30
Various RC's  -  1mg/$0.30
Ketamine       -  1g/Vial/$70-90
Cannabis     -  3.5g/$40
MDMA/E        -  Tab/$20
Cocaine         -  1g/$40-50

Southern California // The Hookups arn't that bad around here 

Just wish there was some GHB and LSD


----------



## Makaveli69

Baltimore, MD

Cannabis- 3g regular $10, 1g mid grade $10, 1g high grade $15 to 20
Oxy- $0.25 mg
Ecstacy- $10 to 15
Heroin- 60mg $10, bundle $120
PCP- $50 to 65 for a vial
Coke- $45 to 60 for g
Percs- $4 for 10mg
Mushrooms- $50 for quarter oz


----------



## Heineken4u

Orange County, CA

Marijuana - $20/gram, $50 for one eighth (3.5 grams), 90-100$ for  
                   1/4 (7 grams), 150-175$ for 1/2 (14 grams), 280-330 for 
                   1 ounce (28 grams).  All prices i've been told are for 
                   chronic (top grade) marijuana.  Sometimes it rivals the 
                   best Amsterdam can grow.

Mdma -       18-20$/pill

Coke -        40-50$/gram, 120$ for eightball (about 3.2 grams)

Mushrooms - 25-30$ for one eighth (3.5 grams dried)

I don't buy the above drugs, these are prices that i've heard about.


----------



## tastethewaste

dallas, tx 


Marijuana: dro-$20/g, $50/eighth, $80-90 for 1/4 
schwag-$10-3.5g $20-7 to 10g $45-50/ounce 
"ecstacy": $15-20 /pill 
mushrooms(cultivated):$10-14/g 
acid(blotter or liquid): 6-10/hit sometimes 2 for 15 
heroin:$60-70/g of good tar 
ketamine: $70-90/vile 
oxy: $5-8/20mg 
xanax: $2/1mg $4/2mg
methamphetamine(very high grade glass/shards) $65/g


----------



## RiseFromRuin

nice to see my request got complied with so quickly, thanks negro, paradox, and FnB!!

Central Valley, CA


Cocaine- $40 a g, $110 a ball. About the best one can theoretically get right now, but certainly not what it "used to be" 2-3 yrs ago.

Pharmaceuticals

Soma- $.50 per 350mg
Vicodin- Generic $1.50 a pill, 60 for $80
Oxyfast-$10 per 1mL
MsContin (ER) $15 per 60mg
Liquid Morphine $10 per 1mL
Roxicodone $15 per 30mg
Oxycontin-$30 an 80mg (purdue), $35 an 80mg (generic)- haha, don't ask 
Duragesic-$40 per 50mcg


----------



## [S]alvatore

Melbourne, Australia

Cocaine - $250 per gram
Weed - $10 per gram
Speed - $150 per gram
Ecstacy - $25-$35 per pill, $280 for a 10 pack

Not really into anything else besides those few so sorry for the lack of info on Heroin etc. But didn't see anyone else post from Aus so I thought I might as well contribute.


----------



## fizzacyst

Man.. the mushroom prices listed here for TX seem insane to me. Its the same thing all my friends from TX tell me though, about $10/g.


----------



## Pharcyde

Arenac/Bay/Saginaw County, Michigan

Marijuana:  *Good* $160-200 per oz.
*Midgrade* $130-160 per oz.
*Schwag* $50-110 per oz.
MDxx:         $7-15 per pill or $800 per 100 pills
Cocaine:     *All Rock* 50 per gram or $110-170 per 8ball
*Fishscale* $40-70 per gram or $130-200 per 8ball
*Cut* $20-40 per gram or $100-140 per 8ball
Heroin:       *Brown powder* packs start at $10 and go up $5 -10
*China White* packs start at $30 and go up $10-20
Opium:        Roughly $5 -10 per gram, price cuts if quantity
Mushies:     *Chocolates* $15-25 a piece, cuts if quantity
*Regulars* $20-30 per 1/8 or $200 per oz.
GHB:           *Xyrem Script* $10 per vile

Scripts:

Morphine: *Pills* $1 per mg
*Liquid* $1 per ml (or some measurement)
Benzos: *Xanax *$.20-1
*Valuum* $.50-2
Tranqs: $2-10


----------



## swybs

this thread is going well, quickly. Also, it seems to collaborate my theories that prices are stabilizing around the country (or that OD forum regulars are mature enough not to lie)....lots of consistency. Damn the Internet! Used to be regional locales didn't know the premiums others were paying...and the press, damn them for oxycontin fever--damn specials about it every other night.

swybs


----------



## high on stemz-nseeds

Southwestern PA (USA)

From the last i heard...
Common:
Cannabis (top quality)- 90$ a 1/4, 270$ an Oz
Oxycontin- 30$ for 40mg
xanax- 3$ a mg
brown heroin- 20$ per stamp
coke- 50$ a half gram
2cb- 15-20$ for 25mg

Less common:
ecstasy-20$
acid- 10$
shrooms-200$ an oz
ketamine-100$ a gram
ghb- 5$ a shot (~2g)

And yes, the 2cb is common :D


----------



## TickingAway

SouthEast Houston, TX. 

Marijuana (Very good quality, borderline dro quality) - $30 an ounce. 
"Ecstacy" - $10-$15 a pill 
Acid (when around) - $20 a hit
Oxycotin - $1 per 1/mg
Xanax - $100 for 100 2/mg pills
Cocaine - $30 a gram, $80 for 3.5 grams


----------



## Trixster

minneapolis,mn

only 4 i know are the 4 i buy...

coke=$125-150 an eightball(3.5 grams)
weed=$100 a quarter for the good shit
$30-35 40mg OC or $50-60 for 80mg OC(non-generic) which SUX!! 
Duragesic=$60 100ucg patch(yummy my favorite!) who here eats the gel or rubs it on thier wrist veins like me?


----------



## Trixster

notauniquesnowflake said:
			
		

> *Sw Florida
> 
> Marijuana- $25 for 1/8 ounce
> Cocaine- $30-70 per gram (depending on quality and seller's mood)
> Oxy- $50-55 for 80 mg
> 
> Thats all I've heard *




WTF is your avatar BTW snowflake?! lol


----------



## Jamshyd

Prices and commonality in Southwestern Ontario (Canada) as I know them. They seem consistent throughout the area from here to Toronto, at least in my experience and from what I hear... [Prices are in $CDN]

- Weed: $10/gram, quality unpredictable. Very,very common.
- LSD: around $5/hit. Seasonal, rather rare. 
- Ecstasy: Avarage $15/pill, though I have heard of $2 pills and $25 pills. Very common. 
- Cocaine: $80/gram, seemingly good quality. Very common. 
- Ketamine: Usually $30/"vial" (I'd estimate that to be around 300mg of powder, quality variable). Pretty common, easier to find if you're gay (I have no idea why). 
- Mushrooms: $5/gram. Seasonal. 
- Pharmaceuticals: Vary a lot,  Dexedrine and Ritalin are usually $2-5/pill. Apparently common (University town...). Morphine Sulph. IR $1/mg. Rare. Benzos: around $3/pill, not very common. 

UPDATE:

- OC80: Around $50/pill. Most common strong opiate (all of which are hard to get as far as I know). 
- Heroin: $200/gram (white #4, high purity). Rare. 
- Methamphetamine: $10/point (100mg). - Crystal shards. Common in some circles. Like K, easier to get if you're gay. 
- PCP: $1/mg, potent green putty. EXTREMELY rare. 

And for a nice addition:

- Codeine (with Aspirin/caffeine "A,C&C"): 40 8mg tablets $15. OTC :D. 

-----

Exotic psychedelics I won't get into, since you can only get those from friends so prices vary a lot. 

Dilaudid, fentanyl, and Methadone seem to be in the air but I have never come by them or heard their prices from anyone. I'll update if I do. I also have yet to find anyone who would tell me what crack costs, since its a huge stigma. GHB is very rare (at least, when I came into the scene) and seems to be a huge ripoff.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

well
i officially hate all you fucks and your disgusting hookups!!
lol
jk
all i can find in orlando these days are 
marijuana (schwag/regs) - $40/half oz
cocaine - $50/gram

cant wait to leave this shithole


----------



## atrain

seattle wa

WEED $40/3.5 grams   beautiful, organic, soil grown. many strains. vacuum sealed in glass jars.
E: pills, no powder. $12-20 per pill. quality all over the place
COCAINE: $120/3.5 grams  i consider it  good quality for contemporary seattle, but only ok in the big scheme of things. cut with some kind of speed or ephedrine
HEROIN $80-110/3grams. tar, sold as an "eightball", but really weighs about 3 grams. quality is excellent. sometimes sticky brown powder, "gunpower", not as good. can be had on the street.
MUSHROOMS: $80/28 grams. cultivated cubensis. look good, havent eaten any yet. common.
OXYCONTIN: $.30-.60/milligram, depends on who you go through. not consistent, feast or famine
METHADONE: $.25-.50/milligram. syrup and pills(10 mg methadose). harder to find, but around.
KETAMINE: havent seen it in years. would kill or die for some. where the hell is it?!?!?!
PCP: hear rumors of it, but cant find it.
METHAMPHETAMINE: cant remember the price, but shards are around. look fantastic, but not as potent as the dirty east coast stuff i used to enjoy.


----------



## SPUNK

> Marijuana (Very good quality, borderline dro quality) - $30 an ounce.



lol u sure about that one?


----------



## Parabola

Nobody else here can compare to my area...

Northwestern Pa

Shitty Weed - $45 an 1/8th
Little less shitty weed - $50 an 1/8th

cant get ANYTHING else here...ide KILL to have a heroin hookup like you guys have...appreciate what u got while i go suffer


----------



## Winterborn

If any other Australians visit this thread feel free to contribute...


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend

[S]alvatore said:
			
		

> *Melbourne, Australia
> 
> Cocaine - $250 per gram
> Weed - $10 per gram
> Speed - $150 per gram
> Ecstacy - $25-$35 per pill, $280 for a 10 pack
> *



are we talking US dollars here?if no, what is the conversion rate?if yes, cocaine must be RIDICULOUSLY difficult to find in AUS, and idk about speed prices (i do not partake), but those X prices would be pretty crazy too.  a ten pack for $280?!???!lol


----------



## psychetool

Blow : 30-40$ gram varied quality, $120 for a ball but screw using that much.

Herb : $20-25 for 1.6-1.7g, $50 for 3.5, Price breaks on quantity but I ain't going into that and I only smoke like once a week so have no need.

Mushrooms : $20 8th, $90-100 oz

X : $15-20 per pill depending on quantity. Wish it came around more often it's like a fucking GODSEND whenever a batch comes through.

Pharms : Nonexistant unless you know somebody with a script, then it's usually free.

H : No clue, never seen it. I heard there is a lot of tar in the city but I don't deal the loco mexicans who sell it. Only know from a friend.

Booze : Pabst blue ribbon, $12.20/24 case


----------



## twominds

Although rules are already set I fail to see the point and relevence of this thread. (I know I've said this every year when this comes out) But in saying that I'll still contribute to it 
Im in Australia, Melbourne
Meth- approx. $200 a gram
Heroin- $370 a gram
MDMA- E's usually between $30-35. Around $25-28 each if buying 10 plus.
Oxycontin- $10 a 20mg pill
LSD- If more than 10 tabs around $10 a trip
Mushrooms- Free!!!! Can't believe people actually sell or pay from something that grows in the ground.
Thats all I buy an a regular basis.


----------



## Syd_Barret

America, Tx, San Antonio

Heroin- 30 dollars a gram. Brown mexican stuff




Thats honestly all I know right now cause thats all I get.


OH yeah

15 a gram for dro or 25 for two grams.





Btw, when you guys post XX dollars for a vial of ketamine.. could you specify how much a vial of your stuff comes out to? Generally I thought a vial meant 1gram, but some of you posted that it came out to 300mgs or something less than a gram.. a bit confusing.


----------



## RiseFromRuin

TwoMinds- What do you despise about this exercise so much out of curiousity? We get one of these a year, and I browse it to fulfill my curiousity. Also, what's the equivalent in AUS to US currency? I see you gobble ten e's a week... 

OK DONE WITH THE HIJACK


----------



## hazejunk

^^Aus dolars are about half of US dolars
*end hijack*


----------



## twominds

RiseFromRuin said:
			
		

> *TwoMinds- What do you despise about this exercise so much out of curiousity? We get one of these a year, and I browse it to fulfill my curiousity. Also, what's the equivalent in AUS to US currency? I see you gobble ten e's a week...
> 
> OK DONE WITH THE HIJACK *


 As you can see I am a hypacrite.  But I didnt say I despise this thread I just don't see the relevance, theres a big difference. The aussie dollar is about .78 cents US. What does my E use have to do with anything?.......


----------



## RiseFromRuin

Despise was too strong a word...more like "aversion?" i mean it's better than another tramadol question. And the e use really had nothing to do with it at all, I was just amazed that people still so recklessly used e after all the warnings about at least month long breaks between sessions. Anyway, I promise not to reply anymore, I want to see this thread continue with it's original goal....


----------



## [S]alvatore

2oclockbeanfiend said:
			
		

> *are we talking US dollars here?if no, what is the conversion rate?if yes, cocaine must be RIDICULOUSLY difficult to find in AUS, and idk about speed prices (i do not partake), but those X prices would be pretty crazy too.  a ten pack for $280?!???!lol *



No it's in AUS Dollars. And do you mean crazy as in good or crazy as in bad?


----------



## Jamshyd

Syd_Barret said:
			
		

> *Btw, when you guys post XX dollars for a vial of ketamine.. could you specify how much a vial of your stuff comes out to? Generally I thought a vial meant 1gram, but some of you posted that it came out to 300mgs or something less than a gram.. a bit confusing. *



A vial in my case refers to tiny plastic vials, not pharmaceutical Ketamine vials. The Ketamine is sometimes sold in dime baggies even, but it is still "measured" in "vials." When weighed, I believe it came to about 300mgs of powder (How much of that is actually K varries, of course). Next time I come across a vial of Ketamine and an accurate scale I'll check again for how much is in it. Sorry to hijack thread - just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Monterery Bay Area, California

OxyContin 80mgs: Purdue-50 Generic-15
Weed: 1 gram-20 1/8th oz-50 Oz- 300
Coke: 1 gram- 50 1/8th Oz- 150
Vicodin: 5/500- 2
Norco: 10/325- 4 to 5 depending
Methadone: 40mg- 15
Tar Heroin (Not so good): 1 Gram- 200
Powder Heroin: 1 Gram- 300
Ecstacy: 1 Tab- 20
Acid: Per hit- 3 Per sheet(100 hits)-  100 Thank god for Santa Cruz.
Ketamine: 1 Vial- 30
Valium: 10mg- 1-2
Adderall: 30mg- 10

For all the Prep schools in the area adjust the prices up about 25%, seriously.

I acquired all these prices from an acquaintance.


----------



## sweet jimmy brown

*the b-low*

buffalo, new york, america

weed: $10/g comerc. ($60/oz), $40/3.5g high quality
coke: $30-50/g garbage, $50-80/g decent- prices vary according to mood
ecstacy: $20/pill, $18 after 10 pills, almost always too speedy
heroin: $10/bag white, rarely ever brown- supposedly of very high quality
ketamine: $50/gram "pharmaceutical" 
acid: $10/hit after over 2 years of waiting, pretty good
mushrooms: $40/3.5g, $300/oz, $20/3.5g if you can find it

xanax: $5/2mg
clonazapam: $1/1mg
methadone: $5/10mg methadose, sometimes $7 for smaller (i think generic) pill
oxycontin: $20/80mg
loritab: $2/10mg, $2.50/12.5mg
fentanyl: $10/25mg duragesic
demerol: $5/100mg
codeine: $2/30mg grey and blue capsles apap + some other drug, rarely ever see this one but it's alot different than any other codeine pill... anyone seen this?


----------



## s3v3r3d&s7on3d

East Coast of North Carolina, US

Shitty Weed: $20-25 1/4 oz.
Mid Grades: $30-60 1/4 oz.
Best Bud Around: $90 1/4 oz.
Cocaine: $50-75 a gram for high quality coke.
MDMA: When its around $20~ a pill.
Mushrooms: FREE!!!! I love cow fields.
Bad Meth: $50 a gram
O.K. Meth: $75 per gram
Ice/Glass Meth: $90+ per gram
Heroin: Hard to get here. I've never bought it but I heard its slightly more expensive than coke around here for not the best quality.
Oxycontin: $10 for 20mg
Percoset: $1-2 for 5mg
Vicodin:$1-2 for 5mg 

Anything other than weed or coke in my area can jump up in price because all my city has is weed and coke.


----------



## Jewfolife16

TickingAway said:
			
		

> *SouthEast Houston, TX.
> 
> Marijuana (Very good quality, borderline dro quality) - $30 an ounce.*



_that_ seems a bit ridiculous


----------



## Tri-nity

As of today 3/4/05 I can get.........

weed- 120 ounce for decent shit.
alcohol-8 bucks for a 12 pack of bud or pint of good rum.
xanax- $1.50 miligram
oxycontin 80's 7-10 dollars a pop when in season.
50 gram for good coke 
and various painkillers with apap for like 50 cents to 3-4 dollars a piece.


----------



## paradoxcycle

Tri-nity, by "7-10 dollars a pop" for the OC, do you mean each or...?


----------



## Iam3ntropy

Cape Cod, Mass

Cocaine: $60-$90 per 1.0g
Ecstacy: $15-$25 per pill (some are not very good tough)
Weed: $35 per 3.5g mids;$40-$45 per 3.5g commercial;$50 per 3.5 for dank
Heroin: $10-$25 per bag (varying weight/quality)
Mushrooms: $35-$40 per 3.5g
Acid: Never found around here

[edit]
Oxycontin: $1.00 per 1.0mg
Adderal: $2-$4 per 30mg pill
Xanax: $2 per .5mg pill


----------



## Entheocybe

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> *Man.. the mushroom prices listed here for TX seem insane to me. Its the same thing all my friends from TX tell me though, about $10/g. *



We have ALOT of field picked shrooms down here. Nearly every cow pasture seems to have them... and believe me, there are alot of cows in Texas.

I've tripped 4-5 times in the last months and every time has been from shrooms I or a friend picked for free.


----------



## Tri-nity

I mean I have gotten single generic oxycontin 80's for the lowest 3 dollars a piece and the highest being 10. I know, it's crazy aint it.


----------



## swybs

^tri, where you from? you know that 3 is below even pharm cost....so someone is taking a loss...

swybs


----------



## psyko79

Montreal, Quebec, Canada (all prices in Canadian $)

Marijuana: 25$/3.5 grams, 40-45$/7 grams
Mushrooms: 20$/3.5 grams, 35$/7 grams, 60$/14grams, 110$/28 grams
Ecstasy: 10$/pills, 90$/10 pills
LSD: 10$/blotter


----------



## CreativeRandom

Is acid common in Canada or California??? It's only rumor here.


----------



## toolazy2think

swybs said:
			
		

> *^tri, where you from? you know that 3 is below even pharm cost....so someone is taking a loss...
> 
> swybs *



3 would probably be pharm cost with insurance (assuming a script of 60 and a $20 copay, which most insurance companies I've seen have) so he probably just knew a friend with a script themselves and wasn't looking for profit, that or it was stolen stuff.


----------



## swybs

without insurance, 8$ is common price per pill....but, yea, with insurance, 20$ co pay is common, though the person must love him dearly. $3, imo, isn't even worth meeting up with someone for the risk, etc. Just rambling now, but good for tri-nity, seriously! I would have a monster habit--monster!

swybs


----------



## Sowle

Sydney, Australia

All are in $AUS which is about US 75 cents

Weed: $20 = 1 gram/ $300-350 = 1 ounce
Speed: $40 = 1 gram/ $100 = 8 ball
Meth: $40 = 0.1 gram/ $240 = 1 gram
MDMA: $30-35 = a pill
Coke: $180-250 = 1 gram
Heroin: $100 = 1/4 gram
LSD: $15 = 1 blotter


----------



## motts

cleveland,oh (usd prices)

Marijuana - 25$ 3.5g (good mids); 50$ 3.5g (home grown).
Dilaudid - 8mg 25$
Xanax - 2mg bars 5$
Oxys - 80 50$; 40 25$; 20 10$;
Klonopin - 2mg 1$
Morphine Sulfate Pills - 60mg 15$; 200mg 30$;
Shrooms - 25$ 3.5g
Coke - 50$ 3.5g
Mdma - 5-20$ a pill
Heroin - 20$ a bag, no idea how much heroin it contains.
Diazepam - 10mg 5$
VicodinES - 10mg 5$


----------



## fizzacyst

Entheocybe said:
			
		

> *We have ALOT of field picked shrooms down here. Nearly every cow pasture seems to have them... and believe me, there are alot of cows in Texas.
> 
> I've tripped 4-5 times in the last months and every time has been from shrooms I or a friend picked for free. *



I feel you. I'm from AR. During the spring/summer, you can literally go pick garbage bags full without putting in too much effort. There are cows everywhere, most fed nice fortified grain diets.

I grew up on a farm.


----------



## glenn420

ok, some of my prices are damn good. Understand, I've been doing drugs for 4 years and have worked long and hard to get my current contacts and I've had to pay stupidly high prices before, I'm not lying with any of these.
Buy in bulk, save lots of money.

Prices all in Canadian $$.

Weed AA to AAA 1oz $130-180 whenever, $100 from time to time.
Hash AAA, 1oz $150. Consistant quality and price.
Oil 1oz $150, pretty decent but not as good as the hash.
Meth 1g $60-70 Always in shard form, usually very high quality. The guy I get it from, get's 3.5g for $100!!!!
MDMA 10 for $70, 1 for $10, quality varies.
LSD 15 hits for $60 consistant quality.


----------



## Jimity

Newcastle, Australia.

Cannabis = $15 gram, $250 oz
Cocaine = $250-$300 gram,
Methamphetamine = $25 - $30 a point, $150-230 gram 
MDMA = $30-$35 a pill, $250-$300 10 pack, $1800-2300 for 100
Ketamine = $240 gram (pharm grade), $600-$800 for a 50ml vial (cooks to 5 grams)
LSD = $10-$25 tab
Codeine = $10 for a packet of 48 Nurofen +


----------



## aysen

Wow you aussie's are gettin jacked on prices


----------



## Tiesto

(near Toronto) Brampton, Canada

Weed: *Midgrade/Somewhat high grade*  - $10 a gram, $20 2-2.5g, $30-35 1/8, $70-90 1/2oz, $150-180 oz

Cocaine: *Decent* - $80/gram

Ketamine: *Good Quality*  - $25/Vial

Ecstasy: $10 - 15 a pill


more coming


----------



## Jimity

aysen said:
			
		

> *Wow you aussie's are gettin jacked on prices *




I disagree. Generally, I think we have a higher weekly income then a lot of americans. It's all realitive.

I work in a bar, simple job. Serving drunks. And I get $17.48 an hour. Thats the base wage. The manager gets $25 an hour. 

My girlfriend is a office girl; answers calls and shit. Does 35hours a week for about $550 after tax.

Though our dollar is weaker against yours, I think we spend more of it.

Plus, the drugs have to go further to get to us. We arent physcially connected to the biggest coke producer on earth, nor do we have such a big market for it (like Europe).

I'm pilling right now, so maybe I'm wrong.

Oh and to keep in line with the thread.

My brother just rang me from Perth

Perth, WA,  Australia

Pills = $50
Meth = $400 gram
Pot = $10 gram
Acid = $35 a tab

^^^Now THATS a ripoff.


----------



## D_DOOD

Israel(prices translated to us$)
-------------

check this shit out...

25-40g generic weed  - 22$
8-10g aphgani/moroccan hash  - 22$
1 good E pill - 12$ ; 3 good E pills - 22$
1 blotter lsd - 10$ ; 5 of them - 32$
0.1g of very good H - 8$
0.5g of very good H - 20-25$
1g of very good H - 35-45$


no street coke/pipe bullshit overhere
just powder

0.5g of decent coke - 40-50$
1g - 55-110$ depends on the connect and how good it is

speed is kinda rare but still, if you want to you will find... 
1g - 50-80$
Methacathinone - half legal, 40$ for a 1g.


other things are rare and depend on your connects...


----------



## CreativeRandom

What?!?! That's amazing H prices! It's abot 220 for a g here (as I have stated). It's good, but I don't know how it compares to yours.

And of course, your E and cid sounds amazing there in Israel.


----------



## Profian

Niagara Falls, NY

Marijuana(commercial/hydro)$5/$10 a gram
Xtacy-$7 a pill
Acid-$8 a hit, normally paper
Mushrooms-$5/$10/$15 a gram, depending on quality prices are never in between
Hydrocodones(5mg/7.5mg/10mg pills respectfully)-$1/$2/$5(don't ask, people are retarded here) a pill
Cocaine-$60 a gram on average not good quality


----------



## 12345

Adelaide, SA, Australia

All are in $AUS

Weed: $200 = 1 ounce
Meth: $150-200 = 1 gram (Quality varies)
MDMA: $30-35 = a pill $270-300 for 10
Coke: $250-300 = 1 gram
LSD: $10-15 = 1 blotter
Nitrous: $7 = 10 bulbs
Codeine $15 = 600mg (Neurofen Plus)


----------



## Propynyl

*Ketamine: $50 per Bottle (10mL liquid)
* 

Im on Bupenorphine, thats pretty much all I do these days


----------



## hbfreekwan

washington D.C.

oxy 50 cents a milligram
xanax 2 for 1mg
kb 300 an o
coke 150 an 8, 50 a g
e 15-20 a pop
crystal 60 a qg


----------



## Mr. Trips

Arcata California (Humboldt County):

Weed: $10 per gram, 35 an 8th, $250 an Oz., $3200 a pound.
Hash/hash oil: $10-15 per gram.
LSD: $3-5 per hit, $300-500 per sheet.
Mushrooms: $10-15 an 8th, $60 an Oz., $700-800 a pound.
MDMA/MDA: "Molly" $10 per hit $90-100 per gram.
DMT: $200 per gram.
Coke: $40-60 per gram.


----------



## OCfiend

Jaffrey, NH (25-30 minutes away from Fitchburg Mass)

Weed: midgrade- $50 a quarter, Indoor kines is 40 an eighth, 200-250 an ounce (usually AK-47 or Hydro)
Coke - $150 a ball for that raw chopped off the quarter pound stuff or $100 a ball for average stuff
Oxycontin- $15 a 40 or $10 a piece when you buy 5 or more
Heroin - $60 a bundle, $10 a .1 but have to drive to fitchburg to get it as well as coke because I don't know a lot of the dealers in my town but my boys from Fitchburg slang 8balls and quarters of some fine yay


----------



## D_DOOD

CreativeRandom - I didn't get to try much drugs over in the US except for weed, but I did get to try tar in Phoenix and our shit is much much better, even at street level.


----------



## yayo

This is based off Northern Atlanta, Georgia prices for general suburban to Roswell suburbs area.


Methamphetamine- $180 for 3.5 grams of good crystal meth. This is all straight  from a cook, so prices aren't retail, which is $100 a gram for good stuff.

Cocaine- $40 a gram for most people. I ran at $50 a gram personally, so that area. 3.5 gram sacks run from 130 to 150.

Heroin- $90-120 for a gram of nice Type 3 tan powder.


----------



## D_DOOD

rachamim18(sp?) can tell ya about the H in israel too...


----------



## krysdjcodeine

gdynia, poland, europe. prices in USD:

pot, hash - 8$/gram, 48$ per 10 grams
speed (polish speed) - 6-12$/gram
e - 3-6$ per pill (more pills less price)
h - brown powder 16$ per bag which is like 200mg
coke - 65-80$/gram
lsd - 6-10 per hit
clonazepam - 5$ per 30 2mg pills
no hdrocodone or oxycodone here...
no ketamine also...


----------



## D_DOOD

polish speed is called pervitin, right, krysdjcodeine?


----------



## turkish

12345 said:
			
		

> *Adelaide, SA, Australia
> 
> All are in $AUS
> 
> Weed: $200 = 1 ounce
> 
> WTF? get the fuck out of here.. adelaide ounces are $80..
> $200 is like melbourne prices
> 
> n a general note.. yeh aussies do pay more for drugs usually.. unless u know the right people (n dont have to pay 200 bux for weed in adelaide) but its not US dollars we are talking about so its not as dramatic as it seems..
> 
> Country Victoria, Australia
> 
> weed $15 gram $160-200 ounce $2800-3200 pound
> coke $200-300 gram
> speed $100-150 gram
> shrooms $free :D
> mdma pills $25-40 each or $5-10 if u buy 20 to 500.. $2 each for 1700
> all sedatives (benzo's) $1-5 each
> acid is hard to come by around heere n prices vary alot depending on the people
> dont do H n dont even wanna hear about so dunno the prices*


----------



## batailleseyes

"oxycontin 80's 7-10 dollars a pop when in season."
--Tri-nity

I love this verbage, in fact I think I had a dream of oxy groves just the other night.  Just shake the tree, turn your head skyward, and open wide.


----------



## krysdjcodeine

*prices*

no, polish speed is not pharmaceutical (like US ritalin etc.) or something, it's illicit home production, based on BMK substance (not ephedrine) polish amph is very popular in europe and has high potency, until some scumbag cut it with some other shit

ps. some OTC's here: codeine/APAP (10 pills of 20/300 codeine/APAP) costs about 2$ and 20 15mg ephedrine pills costs like 1,3$


----------



## null_null

w-germany:

hash/weed => 5-7 eu / gr
ecstasy pills => 3-5 eu
speed (cut amphetamine) => 10eu / 1gr 
mehtamphetamine => 50-60 (meth is very rare whre i live, so i can buy it
only 3-4 times a year, but then i know what i get)
cocaine: 60-70 eu / 1 gr .. good stuff
GBL: 1000ml / 35-40 eu (cheap, but i dont like this stuff, same goes for GHB)

benzos:
50 X 10mg diazepam => 12eu
50 X 1mg alprazolam => 25eu

other pharmaceuticals:
tilidin (dont think you americans know this one) 
50ml => 25eu

^these are the regular pharmacy prices here 

other, rare stuff, which doenst come in large quantities, will be traded %)


----------



## pimpolicious18

New Orleans, La.

Ecstasy Tab----$10/p.
MDMA(pure) Capsule-----$12/p.
Cocaine----$40/gram
Meth----$70-$100/gram


----------



## pa..

These coke and heroin prices always shock me...

$260 for a gram of coke in Austrailia?
$200 for a gram of heroin in parts of the U.S.?

I would never have even done them at that rate.

San Diego (hurray for being a border town. and supply route)

Heroin $45 to $55 a gram.
Coke $35 to $45 a gram.
Vial of liquid ketamine $15 to $20.
1/4 pound of Mexican weed, $80 to $100.
1/4 ounce of chronic $80 to $90.
benzos and most pharmaceuticals, .50 cents a pill or less if bought in bulk.
oxycontin 80mg $30 to $50. (fluxuates depending on the seller's knowledge.)


----------



## atmospherix

12345 said:
			
		

> *Adelaide, SA, Australia
> 
> All are in $AUS
> 
> Weed: $200 = 1 ounce
> Meth: $150-200 = 1 gram (Quality varies)
> MDMA: $30-35 = a pill $270-300 for 10
> Coke: $250-300 = 1 gram
> LSD: $10-15 = 1 blotter
> Nitrous: $7 = 10 bulbs
> Codeine $15 = 600mg (Neurofen Plus) *


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Not too long ago I wanted to go down to Austrailia and party, after reading prices like these, fuck that. (even taking into consideration the currency conversion) I think I'll just vacation in Europe or Canada.


----------



## griz1988

In atlanta
midgrade:$5-10/g
dank:$15-20/g
X:$10-20/pill
mushrooms:$20-45/eighth
acid:$10-15 a hit
heroin:$270-300/g
coke:$45-50/g
oxy:$10/per 20mg pill
xanax:$5/per 2mg bar
ice/meth:$60-80/G
5-meo AMT:$10/blotter hit


----------



## delusional

Los ANgeles
weed :13-20 gr. chronic High grade 35 gr.
x:15-25
shrooms:20-30
coke:40-80 gr
ice:80 gr
meth:20 gr


----------



## ml42o

hanky8r said:
			
		

> *N Houston, Texas
> 
> "Ecstasy" - $20/pill, 3 for $50 typically
> Shwag - Oz. for $40
> Dro - $50 1/8th (high quality)
> Cocaine - $40/gram (med quality)
> Meth - $50/gram
> Shrooms - $50 1/8th
> Prometh/Codeine (LEAN) - $20/oz
> Adderall - 80mg/$5 *



about the same here in Corpus Christi


----------



## Niacin EZ

Osaka, Japan
For the record... 1000 yen = approx. 10$ USD
(Only quoting familiar drugs)

Highgrade homegrown cannabis: Between 3000 and 5000 PER GRAM!!! This is the most ludicrously high price for pot on the planet bar-none. Except maybe in Saudi Arabia where I can imagin it might cost like "the clitoris of one virgin" per gram.

Extremely good LSD = 1000/hit (usually blotter), one usually sorts you out.

Mushrooms = 500 yen/gram

Ecstasy = Often free! Sometimes running all the way up to 3000 a tab

PS: MOST of the "classic" RC's made illegal in the US in 2003 are still legal and very cheap in Japan. I'm only interested in DiPT but 5-Meo-DMT, AMT, 5-MeO-DiPT, 2-CT7, 4-Hydroxy... etc. etc... all still legal.

Also legal is honest to god PEYOTE. Steep at around 2500 yen for a full blow vision quest but well worth the ride.


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Can't see many (if any) UK prices here so I'll ad some....can't believe how much you guys pay in USA/OZ!!

Skunk: £130-140oz
E: £2-5 per pill
MDMA crystal: £35-50 per g
Cocaine: £40-50 per g
Heroin: £10 for 0.1-0.2g and approx £40 per g
Hash: £10 per 7g
LSD: £2-5 per tab £5-10 per drop of liquid
Ketamine: £15-20 per g (only really in powder form unless buying a litre)
Methadone: approx £1 per ml (not much experience with this)

These are the only ones I'm particularly familiar with but I still can't get over how much you guys are paying for heroin! Surely it's so prevalent that charging that much is crazy?


----------



## atmospherix

Deformed_Neuron said:
			
		

> *Yeah... you also have to take into the consideration the whole "black market economics" of the situation. Australia's a big country, with not even a population of 24 million yet. America, has well over 260 million (I think?)... that would mean that there is more market for the illicit drug scene.
> 
> I've also heard that our Heroin is of far better quality than America's (although our coke quality far-more inferior compared to America's)... supply-demand and availability play a big role here, and population of user's.
> 
> If drug prices are stopping you from coming to a country mate, then... have you maybe started asking yourself how addicted to these substances you are? *


                                                                                                          I'm about as far from addicted as you can be, i party maybe once every 4-6 months, and I don't use anything habitually. There are things that I would love to see in Australia, I would'nt go there just to party, but from what I've heard you guys have a decent scene, and I'd like to check it out. but the prices? fuck that.


----------



## MagicHours

Metro Detroit Area (and thankful im not anywhere else seeing the prices listed before me)

Coke - 8ball = $125
         - Teener = $70
         - 1.3g = $50

Vicodin - 7.5mg = $2
            - 10mg = $5

Fentanyl - 50 and 100mcg = $25

Weed - 2g bag = $10 or 2 2g bags for $15
          - Half Oz. = $50

Ecstasy - One pill = $8
             - 50 pills = $370
             - Jar = $600

Oxycontin -  1mg = $.50

Xanax - 2mg Bar = $3 - $5 or 100 for $300

Valium - 10mg = $2

Soma = $3

Ambien = $1

Klonopin - .5mg = 10 for $10

Mushrooms - 8th = $35 to $40

Acid - decent sugar cubes = $12

Heroin - $7 per pack (one line/shot) or $70 for bundle of 12 packs

Methadone - $1 per mg

5-MeO-AMT - 2 hits = $15

Morphine XR - 30mg = $10

Morphine IR - 10mg = $3


----------



## nuckbuc

Located in Rochester, NY (near Buffalo)

Marij.- $35-40 1/8, $190-220 oz (beasters-good middies)
           $50 1/8, $260-320 oz  headies, known strains 

Coke- $40/g low quality, better quality up to $100 (amazing)

Ecstasy- $20/pill, $140-180 per 10 pack (depends on who you know)

Oxy- $35/ 80 mg pill, $20/ 40mg pill

K- $75/g

LSD- $7-10/hit


----------



## OnAndOffDruggie

Eh, why not join....

I'm in southern california, near the Los Angeles/Hollywood area....I am located in the porn capital of the usa, which is a certain valley....anyhow...

Weed...10g/15G gram (for extreme high grade chornic/well known strains)...35-40 for eigth, and ounces like 220-280 depending who you know..

*We in So Cal we have something called kush, more specifically OG KUSH; I am not sure if OG KUSH has been discussed in the weed forums here because I do not visit them...anyways...this weed is almost another drug, it is almost a different drug, and the best tasting smoke ever....I quit weed 3 months ago...and the smell of kush still brings back memories...

retail 25$/G , 20$ if your FRIENDS and i mean FRIENDS with the dealer...

250 and up for halfers

over 500 for an ounce....its incredible stuff... anyways the other drugs ...

Cocaine- 40$/g, about 120$/eigth, 200$/quad...

Here is the secret to cocaine...put down with like 4 or more friends whom your gonna do it with during the night...4 friends times 2 grams a person or a lil less is like 7-8 grams and that comes out to a lil less than 30$ a gram....good deal...

Herion- Never seen it, hopefully never will..

Vicodan- Don't have much of a study hookup (thank goodness) but usually 2 for 5$ 7.5mgs...

Methamphetamine- I don't really know the exact "weight" but i tried it before and had friends do it; if I wanted it the deals start a teeners...like a 1.7g (1.4-1.7 I'd say) for about 40-50$....i have to drive to get it but its in a tweeker area...also you can get it 24/7 *i wonder why ??? lmao hehe*...
Anyways I did it like 2-3 times (the third time I was really drunk and did a tiny tiny snort and it 'woke me up' didnt do any more and never will again)...

Shroom-25$/eigth

*edit...eh almost forgot...X is like usually 15$ a pill...20$ at raves...

thats about it...i have a fairy detailed knowledge of the drug prices in this area (with the exception of the ones i dont wanna do and 'never seen, hopefully never will')...it all about the people u know....and putting down with friends always makes it cheaper...


----------



## Norules

Melbourne, Australia

Weed (any quality)- gram $15-20, quarter ounce $70, ounce $240
"Ecstasy"- $30
LSD- blotters, microdots $20, tho I've heard of blotters being as cheap as $5
GHB-$3 per ml
Speed (mainly powdery or sticky, haven't really seen much crystal around) $200 a gram
Coke- $300 gram
K- $20 100mg


----------



## Norules

atmospherix said:
			
		

> *Not too long ago I wanted to go down to Austrailia and party, after reading prices like these, fuck that. (even taking into consideration the currency conversion) I think I'll just vacation in Europe or Canada. *



Thats a silly reason to not come to Australia.


----------



## armadilliO

My findings around the Western Australia metro area

Great hydro buds : $25 for ~1.5g however some people sell like a gram of shittier weed for $25. I suppose people pay for it. (those damn last resort dealers)

0.1g of meth : $50
.5g meth : ~$170 (upto 200)
1g meth : ~$300 (upto 400)
3.5g meth : ~$1000

Unsure about whippa (speed) pricing... it varies... can be as much as meth (for high quality shootable amphetamine)
Someone wanna fill in here for me?

E (singles) : ~$40. Or $50 @ club (can be higher at events) 

5mg dexamphetamine IR tabs : $2 (they exist cheaper, but $2 seems to be the price people are willing to pay, and people willing to sell for! People pay like $3.50 for 100 of 'em if they have a script (+healthcare card) so yeah... ouch )

Benzo's of various descriptions are often a couple bucks each, the most expensive probably being Xanax or Rohypnol (if you can find it?)

LSD : when you can find it.... between $25 and $50
yes thats right $50
people DO pay that much for it!

Research chems : Dependant on what it is, but one dose ranges from $25 to $50 

It seems the drug price equilibrium in Perth is ~$50 for a "dose"

Pretty fucking expensive hey!
Meth is around 10x the price here than what it is in the US, I think

Oh well, atleast we don't have whoards of poor people smoking meth in the gutter!


----------



## CreativeRandom

yea Japan is weird. I went there once, the weed prices are insane! It's probably the only place with bud being rare and high priced! I remember hearing one gram being about 5000 yen (about 50 dollars). 

I think hash is the more popular form of THC there though. That's the impression I got. Plus, some guy gave me a free hash joint. Being the strange, foreign, american person in the group has it's pluses. Free beer!

Mushrooms are very common though.


----------



## Benzorider

Okey, Here i go:

South of Sweden:

Weed: 12$/g (Same for midgrade & hydro-strains, fucked up, i know)
Hash: 10$/g (Pollen, Maroccan, Ryger) (Red Nepal, Black Afghan: 15$/g)
Xtc: 7$/pill (If you buy 20 pills, very good pills tho)
LSD: If around (Which is never it seems) 15$/hit
Shrooms: 15$/g (Good)
Heroin: Dont know...
Cocaine: 120$/g (Around 65-70 percent)
Benzos: 3$/pill (Xanax, Valium), 5$/pill (Rohypnol, Klonopin)
Ketobemidon 5 mg: 5$/pill (Same as Morphine)
Suboxone 8 mg: 40-60$ (Varies ALOT, a pill can keep you high for a week if you have no tolerans)
Speed: 15-20$/g (Good sticky white-yellow paste-like stuff from Poland)

Well thats all.


----------



## Philoscybin

Cannabis- mids: 240-245 an Oz.
                 high quality: 250-275 an Oz.

Cocaine- 55-75/gram

Clonazepam- 1-3/1mg

Lorazepam- 1-3/1mg

MDMA- 5-10/pill

LSD- 5-10/hit

Dextro-amphetamine- 2-3/5mg

Heroin- 10/line

Mushrooms- 40/3.5g


----------



## twgburst

OnAndOffDruggie said:
			
		

> *Herion- Never seen it, hopefully never will..*


...Dork

 Northern New Jersey
Heroin-$10 for a stamp with 30mgs of pure heroin 10-15mgs of cut.
Duragesic-$40-100ug p/h
marijuana-$440 oz for high grade
$250 an oz for BC
$50 an oz for dirt shwag
coke $40 a gram $120 3.5g
methadone $30 a bottle of 80-100 mgs
oxycodone- 10 bucks for 30 mg roxi
mushrooms- 25-30 an 8th
xanax-$3-4 for 2 mg pill
1 gallon of gasoline $1.76 for regular for the hardcore drug user
12 Trojan condoms $3.00
6 AA duracel batteries $4.00 at radioshak
Getting so fucked up you end up having gay sex with your grandpa...priceless


----------



## DexterMeth

twgburst said:
			
		

> * Getting so fucked up you end up having gay sex with your grandpa...priceless *



WTF?  LMAO.


----------



## armadilliO

I want to know what the batteries are for....

Wait... no i don't
:S


----------



## blahblahblah

^ for the Creme de la Creme of Creme Brulee torches 

:D :D :D  just kidding


----------



## Rollin' for life

Been a while since I bought anything but here are the prices in Los Angeles CA, more particularly the beach area.  

Weed 
$60 - 1/8th -Great Shit, nver bought bad weed, $320 oz.
$40 - 60g  $120-160 1/8th  - Coke, had good shit only once all the other times have been merely O.K
$80 g Heroin - Tar, not bad really
$20 pill E, as low as 10 if bought in 10 packs
$20 FAT Rock of crack, good quality too way better than the blow.
$50 -60g for relatively good meth, can get 1/8th for 120 odd how they do the scalling on these prices.

all I can think of atm.


----------



## OnAndOffDruggie

Rollin' for life said:
			
		

> *Been a while since I bought anything but here are the prices in Los Angeles CA, more particularly the beach area.
> 
> Weed
> $60 - 1/8th -Great Shit, nver bought bad weed, $320 oz.
> $40 - 60g  $120-160 1/8th  - Coke, had good shit only once all the other times have been merely O.K
> $80 g Heroin - Tar, not bad really
> $20 pill E, as low as 10 if bought in 10 packs
> $20 FAT Rock of crack, good quality too way better than the blow.
> $50 -60g for relatively good meth, can get 1/8th for 120 odd how they do the scalling on these prices.
> 
> all I can think of atm. *



I am from the same general area as you...within a 20 or so mile radius (the porn capital of the world valley...)

the week prices seem a bit too expensive...

however, your right on with the meth prices....they seem to give crazy discounts with an eighth and up (never went higher than an eigth...dont really wanna...dont wanna discover how much higher u can be after an eigth...even an eigth...anyways...)


----------



## delusional

I think those prices are good if med-high grade quality. Except for the 10 pack for 10 don't know about that.


----------



## kapheen'

Rochester, NY.

$120 per bundle, dope.
$150 per gram brown dope. Always good quality
$50-60 per oz for some dirt/brick weed.
$175-250 per oz of some really good green (weed).
$10-15 per pill for xtc.
$3-7 per hit, Geltabs. $5 per hit of blotter. (acid) 
$125-200 per sheet of acid (Gellies or blotter).

Pharms, at the moment prices vary greatly, normally $15-20 for each OC80. BUT, from an unsuspecting middle age woman, OC40's for $3 each and 5mg methadose pills for $2 each. lol, In perfect order from 3-1. I get 4mg dillies for $1. Since they don't do anything for her when taken orally they must not be worth much more. 10mg lorazepam, 10mg diazepam and alprazolam 4mg bars usually $3-4 each. And last but not least, 5mg duragesic patches for $10.


----------



## [S]alvatore

OnAndOffDruggie said:
			
		

> *Here is the secret to cocaine...put down with like 4 or more friends whom your gonna do it with during the night...4 friends times 2 grams a person or a lil less is like 7-8 grams and that comes out to a lil less than 30$ a gram....good deal...*



Thank you Mr. Financial adviser8(


----------



## CreativeRandom

Or you could just spend all the money by yourself and get $30 a gram. Why the hell throw down with other people?


----------



## paradoxcycle

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Ok kids, you wanted it, you got it!
> NOTE: PLEASE READ ALL OF THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING, FAILING TO DO SO COULD LEAD TO YOUR REPLY BEING EDITED OUT!
> Here are the rules:
> 
> 1) PRICES ONLY - No comments about how "you're paying too much for that" or "damn, where you get that hookup? *



PLEASE keep this in mind everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Tinkerbell8405

Kalmazoo, MI

Meth $60 gram
E- $15-20 a pill
coke- $50 a gram, $$80 an 1/8, and $150 an 8ball
weed- $40 an 1/8, $60 for chronic
vicatin- $3 a pill
Atterol- $5 a pill
collatapins- $3 a pill
Mushrooms- $40 and 1/8
LSD- $7 a hit


----------



## toolazy2think

Florida, tampa area

E-~$15 a pill, give or take depending on quality

coke-Regular:$40-$50 a gram, 100-150 a ball
fishscale-$60-80 a gram, 200 a ball

bud-mids:20 an 8th, 40 a 1/4, 110 an OZ
dro(top quality):50 an 1/8, 80-100 a 1/4

oxy-$.50 per mg

and I might edit this to add more later.


----------



## aloowishus

Vic,Australia
Pot--1g $20..1/4oz $80-90.....oz $230-300....always high quality

Heroin--1cap(around 100mg) $35-40.....0.5g $180-200.....1g $340-400(white/biege rock-no heat)....lovely stuff...ALWAYS...even off the strreet!!

DMT--$250 per gram

Methamphetamine--$20-40 0.1g.....1/2g $100-150(150 only for high quality glass)....1g $200-300

Ketamine-$20 0.1g....fuck powder i'll wait for a vial to come around.
All prices Au dollars


----------



## pezzonovante

CHICAGO, IL

Weed: 20/G 50/eighth 300/O (Kind Bud/Dank)
25/G 60/eighth 350/O (Name Strain)
The weed here has been excellent lately

Coke: 50/G 120-150/Eightball
Quality depends on your dealer

Crystal Meth: 100-200/G depending on your dealer

Ecstacy: 20/pill 600-700/Half Jar (50 pills) 1000-1200/Jar (100 pills)
Pills are excellent quality but I'm sure theres a lot of shitty ones elsewhere

Mushrooms: 40/eighth

K: $10 for a hit

RCs: Usually around $10 for a dose if they come around, rare

If theres any more Chicago ppl post prices on prescript drugs because I don't really do those


----------



## kingpen

Houston, Tx

"Dro" weed - 15-20 per gram 45-60 and 1/8th, 275-400 oz all depending on quality
Schwag - 35-50 an oz
Acid 10-15 a hit (when available)
Ecstasy - 10$ a pill
Coke - $40 a gram $100 for 1/z
Meth - 10$ each point, grams are discouted to about 80-100$
Xanax - $2 for a 2mg pill
shrooms - $7 a gram $150 an oz very good quality
Heroin - $20 for a small glob that will get 2 people high, 100 a gram.  
Almost all pharmecudical pills are 1-3 dollars depending on strength and avalibility.  For example, 1 mg xanax is generally 1$ while 2mg is 2$, the same with most other drugs like valium, vicoden, soma, etc.  
I think these are the only drugs I know of being sold in this area.  PCP is around but I have never tried to aquire a price on it.


----------



## cridd

North east PA
Prices range from what my friends and I pay to what most others pay.
I only do painkillers so quality on other drugs is based on friends opinions.


Weed "mids" I say green schwag. 90-165/ounce

Coke/excellent quality- 40/gram

H/garbage around here 30/stamped wax paper bag

H/drive to jersey- 10/stamped wax paper bag-100 for a bundle? 10 stamped bags.

X/very good quality-10/pill-25/pill

mushrooms/very good cubensis-free 8ths ---25-50/8th depending on who you are

meth/crystal looking-100/gram

oxy/name brand or generic-$0.50 per MG

Fentanyl patch-25per50mg/gu(however its measured) to 40 for a 50

xanax-blue bar 2/per

vikes/perks-3-5/10mg

thats all i can think of thats ever around.. or at least thats all the drugs people i know do


----------



## HazeEM

Northern MD
Prices are what me and most of my friends pay.

Weed
"Mids" low B to high D grade weed
10$-1g, 25$-1/8 oz, 70$-1/2 oz, 120$-1 oz

"Headies, Dank, Nugs" A-B grade nuggets
20$-1g, 45$-1/8 oz, 140$-1/2 oz, 250$-1 oz

Mushrooms
30$-1/8 oz, 100$-1/2 oz, 170$-1 oz

Pharms
Vicodin- 2.50$-5mg pill
Percocet- 2.50$-5mg pill
OxyContin- 20$-40mg pill
Adderall XR- 1$-10mg pill

Ecstasy
1 decent strength pill - 15-20$
10 decent strength pills - 120-130$

Acid
Blotter paper (when around) 5-15$-1 hit


----------



## Zeno

São Paulo, Brazil

Coke - *3* dollars for a gram    %) 
Skunk - 10 dollars for a gram
Ecstasy - 7 dollars for a pill
Acid - 7 dollars for a hit


----------



## bluedolphin

Northeast USA.......

Headies:
$350-$400 oz
Dank:
about $280 oz
Beasters:
$200-$250 oz
Schwag:
$70 oz (almost never see it though)

Ecstasy:
$15-$20 / pill
$100-$150 / 10-pack

MDMA (Molly and Shards):
$90-$130 gram of powder
$130-$150 gram of crystals

LSD:
$400-$600 for sheets or vials (100 hits)
$6-$10 for single doses

Shrooms:
Around $200/oz, depends on quality
$30-$40 / 8th, depends on quality and demand

Coke:
$50-$60 / gram

Pharms:
whatever people agree on, depends how much they think it's worth
Usually about $2 for a 10mg adderall or a 10mg valium

Speed / Meth:
I never see or hear about this in my area. Maybe it's just me.

Ketamine:
very rare, but seems always to be a huge rip-off

...

That's pretty much all the drugs I hear about on "the street".


----------



## 7zark7

Another price list from the UK (Midlands Area)


Ecstasy ~ £1.50 - £2.50 per pill
Cocaine ~ £35 - £45 per gram (Quality varies enormously! (Am I allowed to say that?))
Ketamine ~ £20 per gram
Acid ~ £5 per tab (Blotter)
2Ci ~ £10 per capsule (Exact mg not known, sorry)
Phet ~ £5 per gram (powder) / £10 per gram (base)


----------



## stud121

Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Weed
$30 - 3.5 grams /  $150 - Ounce

Mushrooms
$5 - Gram / $500 - Pound

Ecstacy
$10 - Pill / $500 to $550 - 100 Pills

Ketamine
$35 Vile / $900 to $950 - Ounce 
****Viles are plastic or glass if a little melted at bottom they hold 0.7 g's - If the Vile isnt melted at all usually glass they will hold 0.9 g's***** 

Cocaine
$60 Gram / $900 - Ounce

Meth 
$50 Gram / 150 - 3.5 Grams

*** Larger amounts displayed are usual dealer purchase prices***


----------



## meekamoo

Cape Town, South Africa

Ecstasy:         R25 per pill  (max: R40)
Pure MDMA:  ~R600/g
Acid:              R60/microdot
Cocaine:        R250/g  
Mushrooms:  ~R40/g 
Weed (Hydro): R40/g

Synthesized drugs are roughly the same price all around but the herbal drugs can see some variance in price... mushrooms can get very expensive during dry seasons. As for weed unless you buying hydro then it only comes in one measurement: a standard issue bank bag measuring about 7cmX10cm.


----------



## waterboy

centralcoast, australia
weed: $20 a gram, $50 1/8, $75-$90 1/4 $3500 pound
base speed: $20 a point, $50 0.03g, $170 a gram $350 8-ball 
xtc: 1 pill $20-$35, 10 pack $250
only ever seen k once it was in k-bombs and i got it for free
acid has only been around for a while and it is $25 a hit i know theres coke here too but never seen it.


----------



## Amaiznblue50

Tampa, Florida

*Marijuana:*
("mids") 20 for an eighth, 60 half ounce, 120 ounce.
("dro") 50 for an eighth, 175 half ounce, 350 ounce
*Ecstasy:*
1 pill $15
*Acid:*
1 hit of blotter $10-15
*Cocaine:*
$50 per gram, $150 an eighth
*Mushrooms:*
Cultivated $40 for an eighth
Field $25 for an eighth
*Methamphetamine:*
$50 per gram
*Methadone:*
$20 per waffer
*Ketamine:*
$90-120 per vile
*Rx's:*
Xanax - $2
Perc - $2
Darvocet - $1
Vicodin - $2


----------



## PGTips

Wales, UK

E : £2~3 per pill (£10 for 4 in a club)
MDMA Powder : £50/g
Amphetamine : £8/gram, £25/eigth, £70/half ounce
GHB : £10 for 15g, £100 for 300g
Mushrooms* : £10/15g wet, £30 for growkit (yeilds 250~300g)
Mescaline Cactus* : £40 for 120g dried pulp (3 good doses)
Codeine* : £5 for 300mg
2CI : £10 for 16mg pill (rare, appears during summer months)

*Legal


----------



## dani-le

UK Essex

Cocaine - £35 - £40 1g 
Bud/skunk - £20 8th £35 quater etc etc
Solid £10 8th £15 quarter etc etc

^^shows how much i do, and no i dont smoke solid, and i gave up bud about 1 year half ago with the often dabble.


----------



## trippLIKEiDo

*NC MTNS*

Boone, Blowing Rock, Banner Elk area of NC:

Weed - $25/quarter (if u can find it) $40/8th for beasters, $50/8th for headies (Bubblegum, Big Blue)
Coke - $25-$35/gram (horrible quality)
Mushrooms - $20/8th
Acid (just reappeared) - $10/hit (good quality...the best ive had)
2-CI - $20/capsule (unsure of quantity, not worth half the price)
Adderall - $2-3/15mg
Xanax - $5/2mg
MSContin - $15/30mg
Hydrocodone - $5/10mg
MDxx - $15/pressed pills (mdma), $15/capsules (MDA, Molly)


I dont know the prices for many pharms, because theyre outragously priced.  I dont do meth, so i dont know how much it is, but i know there's a fairly good amount.  The heady bud we have been getting is unbelievable...steady local connects, and deliveries from CA


----------



## Ninevah

Some of you are very lucky.. here are my prices.

SouthEastern Kentucky, USA

Morphine - .50 per 1mg
OxyContin - 1.00 per 1mg
Xanax - 3.00 per 1mg
Valium - 2.00 per 10mg
E - $20-$30 a pill
Lorcet/Lortab - $8 per 10mg


Wow.. that's really all I know. Don't have experience with that many drugs... I know they're expensive as fuck here (especially pharms).. prolly cause none of these countrified rednecks ever have insurance.. lol


----------



## locoveed

At School in Athens, GA

Coke - 50/g
Meth - 40/qg, 120ish/g
Bud - 40-60/8th, 40 for beasters and 60 for strains
Rolls (typically brought into town from ATL) - 15/piece
Molly (Rare) - 20/piece
Adderol - $2/10mg, $3-5/30mg (doesn't matter if instant or time release)
Valium - .50 to 3$/10mg
Klonopin - 2-3$/2mg
Xanax - 2-5$/2mg
Hydrocodene - 3-5$/10mg
Oxy - .50$/mg, so 80s @ $40
No RC's, no H

At home in Macon, GA

Coke - 40-50/g, 125/ball
Meth - 50-120/g
Bud - 25 (it's a great hook) to 60/8th for anything from beasters to name brand. depends on what's around and how dry it is
Rolls - 12-20/piece
Valium - 2$ - 3$/10mg
Xanax - 2-4$/2mg
Hydrocodene - 2-4$/10mg
Oxy - 30-45/80's
Occcasionally, RCs are around, and they're normally cheap, as in $5/hit of whatever it is. H is extremely rare, only heard of it 2 or 3 times. 

Bud's always around in athens, and there's always a great selection to choose from. I don't do coke much at all, but it's always around too, and the few times i've done it it was better than macon's. But then again, athens IS a college town, so bud and coke are the staples around here. The harder stuff is typically more plentiful and cheaper in macon, probably since I know more ppl in the game down there and I've lived in macon longer. It sucks being out of macon and paying normal price for everything, but it's kinda nice since i don't even hear of pills on the market for weeks up here sometimes. going back home always gives me the nods. ya know what i mean? holla.


----------



## DrUgMeSaNe

SOUTH NJ PRICES:
Weed: Middies-beasters- 15/gram 40/1/8th
            Headies- 20/gram 50/1/8th
Coke: 50--70/gram
Shrooms: 45/ 1/8th
Acid: 5-10/hit
Adderall, Ritalin, Dexedrine: 1/10mg
Vicodin: 2-5/ 7.5mg
Xanax- 3-5/mg
Valium-3-5/10mg
Ecstasy- 20/pill


----------



## Synto

Atlanta, Georgia 

Heroin - $20 per tenth, $100 a gram

Oxycontin - $20-$25 per 40mg, $40-$50 per 80mg

Acid - $7 per hit, $300 per sheet (sheet price varies)

Rolls - $10 a piece, $7 if bulk

Coke - $45 a gram, $130 per 8-ball

Xanax - $1.50 - $2 for 1mg footballs, $3.50 - $5 for 2mg bars

Valium - $1 - $2 per 10mg

Adderall - $2 a pop

Klonopin - $2 - $3 per 2mg

Ice - $100 per gram for quality

Mushrooms - $20 - $25 per eighth, $140 - $145 per ounce

Weed - $40 - $50 per eighth, $165 per half ounce, and $300 ounce for headies, $20 an eighth for mids, $100 per ounce

Ketamine - always overpriced, due to rarity. Need to take trip to mexico.


----------



## david_351

Calgary, Canada

Ecstasy-$6-$10/pill
Coke-$50/gram
K-30/vile
Oxycontin-$20 for 80mgs

thats all i do so thats all i know of for prices, im sure weed is around $25 for an 1/8 of hydro


----------



## Jaek

Tasmania, Australia.

Prices for some things are expensive.
However...

*Marijuana* - Varies greatly, both in price, quality and depending on who you know. Anywhere from $120 (average bush)-$300 (good hydro) an ounce - obviously the more expensive the better the quality - and depends on the time of year. At times it's waaay to easy to get hold of, others quite hard but 99% of the time can get hold of it. Seasonal.

*Ecstasy* - $45-$50 per pill, $400-$450 a ten-pack

*Speed* - $40-$50 a point, $250-$300 per gram, I *think* $800-$1,000 for an 8-ball. Very good quality half the time, pretty average the other half.

*Acid* - Not always available. $20-$25 per blotter, $200 for a strip of 10. Liquid acid exceedingly rare, microdots rare too.

*Mushrooms* - Free if you go hunting yourself, not too hard to find. Otherwise around $50 for a 1/4 oz of dried shrooms which is enough for 5-6 people.

*Cocaine* - Extremely rare, practically nonexistent. $300+ per gram.

*Dexamphetamine (dexies)* - $2-$5 a tablet (never pay more than $2.50 personally), $20 for 10.

*Valium* - Just ask someone who has a script, maybe $5 a tablet? I used to get it for free, or swap some weed for it. Same goes for Serapax, Mogodon, Clonazepam, Diazepam, etc.

*Hash* - $25 per gram but rare.

*Datura* - Can find it growing in people's backyards. I personally never have nor ever will touch it.

*Heroin* - Don't know anyone who takes it nor where to get it, very rare. Again never have nor ever will touch it.


----------



## mrs-bungle

Philly PA

Heroin - $10 a bag, $120 a gram
OCs - 10s-$5, 20s-$10, 40s-$20, 80s-$40
Weed - I only get this buy the nick or dime so $10 - dime
Coke - $120 for an eightball
Ecstacy - $20
Mollies - $25
Acid - rare but $10
other Pharms - almost always $5 a pill


----------



## EPSYCHOBOB

BELLFLOWER,CA

$45 3.5 GRAMS OF GREAT CHRONIC
$75 3.5 GRAMS OF CUSH
$210 OZ OF GOOD CHRONIC
$90 3 GRAMS OF COKE (CUT ABOUT ONCE,)
$10-$25 FOR A PILL OF X ($10 FRIEND OF A FRIEND)
$30 1/8 SHROOMS


----------



## Blox

setting:  Ithaca, NY,  Cornell University

starring:

cocaine: 
$50-60/1g. 
$175/3.5g (8-ball)  decent quality.

adderall (XR): 
$5/35mg

dexedrine (instant release)
$1/5mg

marijuana: 
$35/3.5g (mid-grade "beasters")                  $60-80/3.5g (high-grade/headies)

ecstacy: 
~$20/pill; $150-170/10 pills
recently alot of MDA going around unfortunately.

mushrooms: 
$30-$35/8th (3.5 grams)

LSD: 
$10/hit or drop.  pretty weak stuff. a rip off.

vicodin:
$2.25/ 7.5mg


----------



## Exime5150

central Florida

gram of cocaine: $35-45  8ball: 75-120.. higher price, higher 
                            quality. $150 for best ive seen in years(all ill buy)
gram of meth: $100 for some reason, never changes. quantity price remains.
oxycontin: $25-35 for 80mg pill, depending on quantity.
ecstacy: $10-15 depending on quantity.. never bought enough to get lower,              
               seen people pay more, but i personally, have not.
1/8 of shrooms: $20, though i prefer to pick myself(free) 

ketamine and acid are pretty much nonexistant in my circle. 

pharmies range from $1-5 depending on how many and who from.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Newcastle-upon-Tyne NE England

Marihuana (skunk) £120/oz 
Hash £30-50/oz (shitty soap bar) - £120-£150/oz (good stuff from N. India etc)
Cocaine £40-50/g (don't use myself- got price from a friend)
Amphetamine (base) £120-150/oz
Ketamine £20-30/g
MDMA pills £2.50 - 4 each - powder £30-45/g
Psilocybe - see shop prices
LSD £3-4/blotter (when available)

Others (not up to date)

Heroin £40-50/g (again from friend, but that price is nearly a year old)
Methadone £1/5mg ( " " " " " )
Diazepam 50p-£1/10mg tablet - £80-100/tub of 500 x 10mg

To get prices in euros, multiply by 1.6; for US dollars by 1.9 (sorry all aussie BL's, don't have exchange rate)


----------



## pillgirl

UPSTATE NY

Weed:
"schwag" $20 per 1/8
"hydro" $40 per 1/8

Coke:
$40-$80 per gram depending on quality

Pharms (are pretty rare):
Vicodin:  $3-$4 per pill (10/500)
Percocet: $5-$7 per pill
Xanax:  $2 per pill (1mg)
Oxycontin: $10 per 20mg pill 
fentynal (patches): $30 per patch

Mushrooms: $35 per 1/8

Acid: $20 for 3 tabs

Opium: $20-$25 per gram (although its often that "red rock" shit which i think is fake)

E: $25 per pill

K: $25 per gram (havent seen it in YEARS)


----------



## ak-51

ohio, dayton area 

illicit- 
marijuana (local low grade) $25-$30/3.5g or $120-$160/oz 
marijuana (high grade from cincinatti or columbus) $50/3.5g 
ecstasy (extremely variable availability and quality) $20-$30/pill 
shrooms $30/3.5g or $130-$150/oz 
cocaine $50-$80/gram (price rarely related to quality) 
lsd (sporadic availability) $8-$12/hit or $200-$500/vial 

pharmaceutical- 
oxycontin $0.60-$1/1mg 
xanax $1-$2.5/mg 
adderal $3-$5/30mg 
vicodin $2-$5/5mg hydrocodone/500mg acetaminophen 

one time things- 
foxy methoxy $25/allegedly 15mg 
2c-b $20/pill


----------



## Schiete

Ghent - Belgium

MJ: € 25 -> 4,5 to 5gr, € 100 -> 25gr of very nice MJ
Hash: € 20 -> 5gr

XTC: € 1-3 a pill, € 70 - 100 -> 100 pills
MDMA: € 30-40 a gram
GHB: € 30 / flugel flask

Ketamine: never found any here

Heroin: € 15-30 a gram
Coke: € 40-60 a gram
Amphetamine: € 10 a gram
Methamphetamine: never found any yet

Acid: Don't really know, maybe € 15-25 a hit
Shrooms: € 15-25 -> 3gr

Pharms: Not much pharms over here that i know of.

Oh well, we all know that Europe is the Paradise of Drugs :D
Glad i live here :D


----------



## TruthSpeaker

Is that the Euro? Those do seem like straight ass prices

near Atlanta, GA

*Stimulants* 

Cocaine - $35 a 1g, 115$ a 3.5g (un-cut all rock, it's nice down here)

Adderall - $1 a 20mg IR

Extacy - $20 a roll

*Psychadelics*

LSD - $5-10 a hit 

Marijuana - $25 for an 1/4 of low-grade, $25 for a 1/8 of mid-grade, $25 for a 1/16 of high grade, and it goes up respectively. 

Shrooms - don't do them enough to know how much, but pretty much $15 and you'll be tripping balls. 

*Painkillers/downers*

Hydrocodone - $2.50 for a 10mg 

Oxycontin - $5-10 for a 20mg

Valium - $4 a 10mg 

Xanax - $5 a 2mg

Heroin - $25 a bag, not sure for a g


----------



## on_the_rise_5

tasmania(north) , australia all prices aussie $
weed: 2g $25, oz 180-250
speed: point $40-$50 1g 250-300
crystal:300-350/g
coke:350-400/g
hroin only know 1 hit is about $85 no real info as never done just from mates who accoasionally get it
mushie:free hunting
acid: 25-40 per blotter
valium: usually people just ahnd it out in my group...
dexies: $1.50
E: 35-60/ pill yes i know can get very expensive


----------



## Jaek

^^^ I live in the same area, I can't believe you'd pay $40 for a blotter of acid!!!

I wasn't aware of meth being around either, though I have only tried it a few times when someone shouted me some stuff he'd made from dexies.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Quebec City, Quebec, Canada(sigh...)

Weed : hydro buds top quality ~175$/oz 
Hash  : high quality greenish brown in color 15$/gram
Hash oil : 70$/7g
LSD    : 400$/sheet
Shrooms : 100$/oz
Meth : 120$/20 tablets
MDMA : 15$/tablet
PCP   : powder, 60$/7g (extremely cut obviously, for snorting)
GHB   : 1 dose vial / 5$
Viagra : 5$/tablet

This is all hearsay of course!


----------



## El_Pavi

8(


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Pharmaceutical Opioids/Opiates

Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Lortab, Norco, Lorcet, Generic) 5mg $2
Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Lortab, Norco, Lorcet, Generic) 7.5mg $2
Hydrocodone (Vicodin, Lortab, Norco, Lorcet, Generic) 10mg $2.50
Oxycodone 5mg (Percocet, Tylox, Percodan, OxyIR, Generic) $2
OxyContin 10mg $5
OxyContin 20mg $10
OxyContin 40mg $20
OxyConitn 80mg $30
Tylenol with Codeine #2 $1
Tylenol with Codeine #3 $1
Tylenol with Codeine #4 $2
Dilaudid 2mg $5
Dilaudid 4mg $10
Dilaudid 8mg $20
Duragesic Patch 50ug $20 (rare)
Duragesic Patch 75ug $30 (rare) 
Duragesic Patch 100ug $40 (rare)
Fentanyl Actiq 400mcg $15 (rare)
Fentanyl Actiq 800mcg $25 (rare)
Fentanyl Actiq 1600mcg $50 (rare)
Methadone 10mg (Dolophine) $5-$10
Methadone 40mg (Wafers) $30
MSContin 15mg $5
MSContin 30mg $5-$10
MSContin 60mg $15
MSContin 100mg $20
MSContin 200mg $30
MSIR 15mg $10 (rare)
MSIR 30mg $20 (rare)

Tar Heroin Bag (85mg-120mg) $15
Tar Heroin Bundle (10 bags) $80-$100

Cocaine Gram $15 (my price) $30-$40 (street)
Cocaine 1/8th $50 (my price) $90-$120 (street)
Cocaine 1/4th $80 (my price) $180-$220 (street)
Cocaine Oz. $300 (my price) 
*I used to be in the buisness but not anymore. 

Methamphetamine Gram $60
Methamphetamine 1/8th $160-$180
Methamphetamine 1/4th $300+

Pharmaceutical Amphetamines

Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine, DextroStat, Generic) 5mg $2
Dextroamphetamine Spansule Caps 5mg $2
Dextroamphetamine Spansule Caps 10mg $2-$3
Dextroamphetamine Spansule Caps 15mg $3-$5
D/Lamphetamine Salts (Adderall) 10mg $2
D/Lamphetamine Salts (Adderall) 20mg $3-$5
D/Lamphetamine Salts (Adderall) 30mg $5-$8
Adderall XR 10mg $2
Adderall XR 20mg $3-$5
Adderall XR 30mg $5-$8
Methylphenidate (Ritalin, Metadate, Methylin, Generic) 5mg $1
Methylphenidate (Ritalin, Metadate, Methylin, Generic) 10mg $1-$2
Methylphenidate (Ritalin, Metadate, Methylin, Generic) 20mg $2-$3
Methylphenidate SR 20mg $2-$3

Benzodiazepines

Diazepam (Generic) 5mg $1
Diazepam (Generic) 10mg $2
Valium (Roche) 5mg $2
Valium (Roche) 10mg $3
Alprazolam (Generic) .5mg $1
Alprazolam (Generic) 1mg $2
Alprazolam (Generic) 2mg $3-$5
Xanax (UpJohn) .5mg $2
Xanax (UpJohn) 1mg $3
Xanax (UpJohn) 2mg $5
Ativan .5mg $1
Ativan 1mg $1
Ativan 2mg $2-$3
Klonopin .5mg $2
Klonopin 1mg $2-$3
Klonopin 2mg $5
Halcion .25mg $3
Restirol 15mg $2
Restirol 30mg $3

Marijuana Dime Bag (Shwag) $10
Marijuana Quarter (Shwag) $20
Marijuana Half Oz. (Shwag) $30-$40
Marijuana Oz. (Shwag) $50-$60 
Marijuana Gram (High Grade) $20
Marijuana 1/8th (High Grade) $50
Marijuana 1/4th (High Grade) $80
Marijuana Half Oz. (High Grade) $150
Marijuana Oz. (High Grade) $250

Ecstasy Tablet $20 each
Ecstasy (20 Tabs Qty) $12 each
Ecstasy (50 Tabs Qty) $10 each
Ecstasy (100 Tabs Qty) $8 each

Mushrooms 1/8th $35
Mushrooms 1/4th $60
Mushrooms Half Oz. $90
Mushrooms Oz. $150

LSD $10 tab (Extremely Rare!)

Ketamine HCL (20 Bag) $20
Ketamine HCL 1 gram vial $50
Ketamine HCL 1 gram vial (my price in quantity) $15 each


----------



## OCfiend

Where the New Hampshire/Massachusetts prices at? No one from around here?


----------



## Staticage

nice outrageous prices here in somerset, kentucky, usa.

meth $100 gram (usually SHIT)
mushrooms $30-50 8th
weed $30 8th for SHIT, 50 for really good stuff
xanax $1-2 1mg
80mg OC $120 (SERIOUSLY.)
10mg hydrocodone $8-10
cocaine $100 gram (SHIT.)

this is the worst place for drugs ever.


----------



## cDawg

Orlando, Florida 

*Cocaine:* 
$20-30 For .5 ( Depends on quality/dealer )
$40-50 For 1 gram ( Depends on quality/dealer )

*Weed:* 
$15-20 For 1 gram ( Depends on strain/dealer )
$45-60 For a eigth ( Depends on strain/dealer )

*Ecstasy:* 
$10-20 A Pill
$120-170 For a 10 pack
For orders over 50 the price usualy drops a suprisingly amount

*Pharmacuticals:* 
Xanax: $2-3 For a 2mg yellow zanax
K-pins: $3 For a 1mg k-pin

uhhhhhh, I dont really fuck wit anything else so I wouldnt know but we dont pay money for shrooms cuz its not any trouble picking them


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Oh yeah, I forgot...these are prices from Phoenix, AZ. 

There are a few more pharmaceuticals that have been sold on the streets recently that I have forgot to mention. Prescription drugs are my thing so I gotta know the prices in order to buy or trade with others  

Carisoprodol (Mexico) $1
Carisoprodol (Generic) $2
Carisoprodol (Soma) 5/$10
Carisoprodol Compound with Codeine $3 
Meprobamate (Miltown) 200mg 2/$5
Meprobamate (Miltown) 400mg $5

Fioricet/Fiorinal $2
Fiorinal w/ Codeine #2 $3
Fiorinal w/ Codeine #3 $3
Phenobarbital 30mg $2
Phenobarbital 60mg 3/$10
Phenobarbital 100mg $8-$10
Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 15mg $2 
Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 30mg $3 
Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 100mg $10 

Hycotuss Cough Syrup (Hydrocodone) 5mg/5mL 120mL Bottle $50
Tussionex Syrup (Hydrocodone Sustained Release) 10mg/5mL 120mL $80
Demerol 50mg $5 
Demerol 100mg $10 
Darvon-N 100mg $1
Tramadol (Ultram) 50mg $1
Pentazocine and Naloxone (Talwin NX) $3
*Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg Tab $5 
*Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg Ampule $10 
*Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg/mL 10mL Vial $80 
*Oxymorphone (Numorphan) 1mg Ampule $10
*Oxymorphone (Numorphan) 1.5mg/mL 10mL $100

*I've only seen it around a few times; price is what I paid for it

Non Recreational pharmaceuticals I've seen being sold but never bought

Seroquel Any dose $1
Ambien 10mg $2-$5 (yeah, I know, what a rip off!)
Vistaril Any dose $0.50-$1
Sonata 10mg $1
Clonodine $0.50 (how sad)
Robaxin $1

I think that I may have bought up an entire pharmacy in my lifetime...


----------



## precision

Indiantown, FL

Cocaine .5 gram - $20 US

Toronto, Ontario

Cocaine 1 gram - $80 CAD (much better quality than FL)


----------



## 12345

haha very comprehensive K'dOUTinAZ!

Ahh you poor Tassies (Australia), i go there once a year but didnt know things were that expensive!


----------



## Synapse999

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah, I forgot...these are prices from Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> There are a few more pharmaceuticals that have been sold on the streets recently that I have forgot to mention. Prescription drugs are my thing so I gotta know the prices in order to buy or trade with others
> 
> Carisoprodol (Mexico) $1
> Carisoprodol (Generic) $2
> Carisoprodol (Soma) 5/$10
> Carisoprodol Compound with Codeine $3
> Meprobamate (Miltown) 200mg 2/$5
> Meprobamate (Miltown) 400mg $5
> 
> Fioricet/Fiorinal $2
> Fiorinal w/ Codeine #2 $3
> Fiorinal w/ Codeine #3 $3
> Phenobarbital 30mg $2
> Phenobarbital 60mg 3/$10
> Phenobarbital 100mg $8-$10
> Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 15mg $2
> Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 30mg $3
> Butabarbital Sodium (Butisol) 100mg $10
> 
> Hycotuss Cough Syrup (Hydrocodone) 5mg/5mL 120mL Bottle $50
> Tussionex Syrup (Hydrocodone Sustained Release) 10mg/5mL 120mL $80
> Demerol 50mg $5
> Demerol 100mg $10
> Darvon-N 100mg $1
> Tramadol (Ultram) 50mg $1
> Pentazocine and Naloxone (Talwin NX) $3
> *Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg Tab $5
> *Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg Ampule $10
> *Levorphanol (Levo-Dromoran) 2mg/mL 10mL Vial $80
> *Oxymorphone (Numorphan) 1mg Ampule $10
> *Oxymorphone (Numorphan) 1.5mg/mL 10mL $100
> 
> *I've only seen it around a few times; price is what I paid for it
> 
> Non Recreational pharmaceuticals I've seen being sold but never bought
> 
> Seroquel Any dose $1
> Ambien 10mg $2-$5 (yeah, I know, what a rip off!)
> Vistaril Any dose $0.50-$1
> Sonata 10mg $1
> Clonodine $0.50 (how sad)
> Robaxin $1
> 
> I think that I may have bought up an entire pharmacy in my lifetime... *




Very well layed out.............
HOWEVER......... i can't find the "add to shopping cart" button  ;x


----------



## olive

Stockholm, Sweden

Weed: 40-50$ /5 g
Hash: 40$ /5 g (standard grade)
Xtc: 7-15$ /pill (depending on quality and amount)
LSD: 20$ /blotter
Shrooms: 10-14$/g (regular Cubensis)
Heroin white smack: 70$ /0,25 g, 170$ /g
Heroin brown sugar: 70-100$ /0,5 g
Cocaine: 115-130$ /g (don't use the shit any longer, so I'm not quite sure)
Benzos: Diazepam 10 mg, Alprazolam 1 mg, Nitrazepam 5 mg, Lorazepam 1 mg, Oxazepam 25 mg /1,5-2$
Flunitrazepam 1 mg, Clonazepam 2 mg, Triazolam 0,25 mg, Midazolam 7,5 mg 2,5-4$
Zopiclone (Imovane): 1-1,5$ /7,5 mg
Zolpidem (Stilnoct): 1-1,5$ /10 mg
Ketobemidon (Ketogan): 3$ /5 mg pill, 7-8$ /mg/ml injectables 
Methadone: liquid "big bottle" /70$, 10 mg pills /5-6$
Buprenorphine (Subutex 8 mg): 20-40$, Temgesic 0,4 mg /4$
Morphine: 0,2$ /mg
Hydromorphone (Opidol): 30$ /16 mg, 35$ /24 mg
Codeine: 0,5-1$ /tab, doesn't matter if it's pure 50 mg Perduretas or Citodon with 30 mg cod. and 500 mg apap
Propoxyphene (Doloxene, Dexofen): 0,5-0,8 /no matter what strength
Tramadol (Tradolan, Nobligan, Tiparol) 0,5-1,5$ 
Ketamine: 80$ /g
Speed: 30-40$ /g


----------



## LIVE4EVER

In Augusta, Georgia

Weed
Schwag 1/4 $25
half $40-45
1 oz. $50-60

Kind 1/4 $100
half $150
oz. $220-280

Pharms
Hydrocodone
5 mg. $2
10mg. $4-5

Percocet 5mg. $3
10 mg. $5-6

OxyContin
10mg. $5
20mg. $10
40mg. $20-25
80mg. $40-50

Dilaudid
4mg. $15-20
8 mg. $30-40

Darvocet
N100 mg. $1

Tramadol (Ultram)
50mg. $1

Carisoprodol (soma)
350mg. $2

Xanax 1mg $2
2mg bar $3-4

Valium 10mg $3
Ativan 1mg. $2
Klonopin .5mg $2
2mg. $4

Adderall 10mg. $3

Ecstacy $20 a pill (crap quality)

That's all I know. I have never seen heroin here and I'm not sure how much coke goes for. Most of the weed that I see is schwag from the ghetto. Kind is a lot harder to come by, but I have seen it a couple of times. I've seen methamphetamine, but again, I haven't a clue about the cost.


----------



## ml42o

Corpus Christi, Texas

Weed- $35-50 an ounce for schwag, 45-60 an eigth for dro
Cocaine- $30 a gram, $90 an eightball
Mushrooms- $10-15 a gram when available
Xanax- $2 a pop(2mgs)
Valium- $2 a pop(10mgs)
Meth- $50 a gram
Lean- $20 a deuce
Ecstasy- $15-20 a pop
Heroin- been offered couple of times, dont know price
Oxycontin- .50 per mg but I get 80s for free because my friends dad is prescribed for his severe back pains.  
Acid- $5-10 a hit


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Synapse999 said:
			
		

> *Very well layed out.............
> HOWEVER......... i can't find the "add to shopping cart" button  ;x *



I'd have a shopping cart full of Oxymorphone and Levorphanol that for fuckin' sure


----------



## Jakus

*Adelaide prices*

*Adelaide, SA. Australia.*

Marijuana - $25 for around 2.5g, quality is always fairly good down here.

Meth - $25/point or hit or around $180/gram

Heroin - $50 per point or hit then $100 for 3 and $150 for 5 Points (sorry about measurement)

MDMA - $35 per pill, sometimes you pay more for good quality pills. Quality is extremely varied.

Mushrooms - $30ish for 3g or $140/ounce. 

LSD - very rare; when its available its usually 10-15 per hit. Adelaide acid isnt usually to be of very good quality.
Coke - have heard of it being about but have never seen it. quality is said to be quite poor. price is around $250/g if you can even find it.

GHB - never seen it, but its more than likely about. not sure on price.

Pharms
Very hard to get any pharms where i live. you can only really get them if you find someone with a script and they dont need the pills. a little while back there was some valium and oxycontin about, but that didnt last long and the price was astronomical (5mg of diazepam for $10). lame.


----------



## jrashroom

Dallas Tx

X=15-20 a tab
Swag-50 dollars
Dro=15 a gram
Mushrooms=6-10 dollars a gram
Acid (paper and liquid)= Paper usually better. Pretty common if your a clubber 6-7 dollars a hit, good to very good.
Xanax= 2-3 dollars a 4-bar
Coke= 40 a gram a 100 a 8-ball for real good
Meth- 70 a gram
Ketamine- 65 a vial if lucky, if not 80
Heroin- 100 a gram for tar


----------



## groovee

OCfiend said:
			
		

> *Where the New Hampshire/Massachusetts prices at? No one from around here? *



I live in Boston and all I really do is heroin anymore. My bags range from 40 to 60 bucks depending on who I go to and what the quality is. I don't have a everyday habit so one bag can last from one night - next afternoon.

Perdue Pharma Oc's: $1.00/mg..still hasn't changed much. Don't understand why people still buy these things when there is perfectly good h around.

Fent patches: 100's for $80.00

3.5 grams cocaine: $160.00, Ounce for $700 - $900.

Zanex: $2.00 per bar, although its been a few since I was into benzos

Pot: Don't know, dont buy it anymore, I would guess $300 for the goods and $125 or so for shit.

Meth: I wish

Vodka: $8 - $20 per fifth.

Itchy, I know you are steering away from this shit, but any input?


----------



## ItchySkratchy

groovee said:
			
		

> *
> Itchy, I know you are steering away from this shit, but any input? *



   well, I can give ya what I know at this present time:


                            BOSTON-AREA, MA


HEROIN---I really never buy "bags" or "bundles", I usually just get it by the gram, but I'd say:

                         -$60-70/bundle for average shit
                         -$80-90/bundle for high-quality   
                         -$80-90/gram for low/mid quality 
                         -$120   /gram for high-quality grey powder OD shit
                                                               ^^^I say this cuz I OD'ed on it!!

OXYCONTIN

                        -$1.00/milligram   <---(sad, but true)


oxyIR  (Roxicodone)

                        -$10/15mg tablet
                        -$25/30mg tablet


PERCOCET/APAP  5/325  (the "512's)

                       $5 each



COCAINE    --same as groovee said


                       -$160ish for an 8ball (3.5 grams)
                       -$700-900 an OZ.....
                       _$1200  This shit that's around that is RIDICULOUS

XANAX/CLONAZEPAM

                       -$1-2 for 1mg's
                       -$3 for 2mg's


PSYLOCYBIN CUBENSIS MUSHROOMS


                        -$25/eighth

MARIJUANA

                    -$50/quarter for schwag----$50/eighth for indoors.....

                        ^^^^I really don't smoke weed, soooo.....

That's pretty much all I know.....


----------



## molestomp

> Dilaudid
> 4mg. $15-20
> 8 mg. $30-40



Wow, I just bought 5 2mg generic dilaudids for a dollar each. I thought they were crap, but I'm guessing I got a good price.

Did I?


----------



## Oroboros

Pioneer Valley, MA

Pot $35 /8th oz.  $250 / oz - mid to good $50 / 8th $360 oz Outstanding
           Shitty stuff available for around $15-20 / 8th (3.5g)

Mushrooms - depends on demand $30 to $40 / oz. $200 or so for an ounce
   Available in waves every few months. must be related to someone's grow     cycle.

Coke $40 - 60 / g

LSD - $5 / hit (weak) $200 / vial of 100 hits (rare, weak)
        widely available in the summer

DMT (rare)-  $650-750 / gram (not a typo)
   seems to come around once a year or so - very high pricing, high quality.

Meth (rare) $60 / gram
        usually Springfield or Holyoke area
Adderall $3-5 per pill, $20-30 for 10 (20mg) 
      prices almost double at midterms and finals.
Xanax/Benzos $3/2mg Xanax or 20 mg Valium (adjust accordingly)
     again, big increases near midterms/finals
Ritalin $2-3 / pill, 70 for $50
      once again, big increases


"Ecstacy" (mostly speed, some MDE/MDA usually):
      depends on venue -- $8-12 some places, $20-30 in the "colleges" circle
Ayahuasca (seen it once) - $30 / dose, liquid
Mescaline (liquid) - $40 / dose (very strong)


----------



## stulic

Sydney AU - prices in AUD (100 AUD = 78 USD = 60 EURO)

Weed - $20 - 1g / $350 - 1 ounce
Hash - never seen here
Cocaine - $300 to $350 - 1g / $5500 - 1 ounce
Crack - never seen here
Crystal (meth) - $250 to $300 - 1g / $5000 - 1 ounce
Speed  (rare) $100 - 1g
Dexedrine (dextroamphetamine) - $0.50 - 1 pill
Heroin - same price as coke
XTC - $25 to $50 - 1 pill
LSD - $15 to $30 - 1 hit
Codeine - $15 - 500 mg
Oxies - $30 - 10 mg
Shrooms - rare to buy ppl go rather hunting

Any other may be rarely availible but I dont have a clue.


----------



## Lucid.Tweak

*Perth down under...*

*Perth, Western Australia*

Weed: $25 per 1.3 grams approx.
Speed: $50 per 0.1g
MDMA: $50 per pill on a Saturday night, $35 per pill if organised and more than 5 or so.

Dexamphetamine: $2 per 5mg pill
Diazepam: Up to $2 (As many people say, free if you know the right person)
Temazepam: Up to $2 (Cheaper if you know the right person, but not quite free)
Oxazepam: I've paid up to $2 (Know of people paying up to $5)
Oxycontin: $30 for 50mg (I hear up to $50 for those desperate)
Zolpidem Tartrate: $1 per 10mg

I've really got to see a doctor and stop paying street prices... But i'm too much of a pussy.


----------



## ganjaguy420

*Charleston, West Virginia* 

Schwag - $90 - 100 oz, $250-300 QP, $500-550 HP, $950-1100 LB
Middies - $150-200 oz, Awesome!
Nuggets - $300 - 400 Oz (Headies, Awesome!)
Cocaine - $100 - 250 an 8-ball Depending on quality
Shrooms - $150 - 250 Oz, 20-30$ 1/8th
Hydrocodone - $2.50 - $3.00, 5/500, $4 - $5 7.5/500,
$5-7 10/500 
 Ecstacy - $15 - 30 a pill, depending who you know
Molly - Rare anymore but used to be overly abundant at $75 - $100 a gram, 8-Balls for $250
Oxycontin - 20's, $15-$20, 40's, $30-$40, 80's, $60-$80
Heroin - 25 - 40$ a bag, depending on quality, no good deals
Acid - Only seen by hippies during Concert season, usually 5-10 per hit anymore
Opium - $10/gram
Hash - $10/gram
Methadone - 50 cents to a dollar a milligram, dont ask me why people buy this stuff instead of going themselves
Xanax - 2$ per 1.0
klonopin - 2$ per 1.0
Valium - 2$ per 1.0
Special K - Rare, sometimes $5 - $10 a .1
Crystal Meth - Anywhere from $350 an 8-Ball, $100-$120 a gram, or as low as $600-800 a half oz, depending on who you know and the quality


----------



## ftworthtx19

[EDITED- Are you insane?]


----------



## lifeisforliving

^^^ Interesting phrasing of the post 

8)


----------



## Black Octagon

Adelaide. SA, Australia (Aussie dollars)

Cannabis - $15/3g ($160-200/ounce)
Meth - $100/g
Ecstasy - $30-40/pill
LSD - $10-20/tab
Mushrooms - FREE (everyone hunts!)
Ritalin - $10-20/pill

Sorry can't remember the rest.


----------



## ItchySkratchy

ganjaguy420 said:
			
		

> *U]Kaleidopin[/U] - 2$ per 1.0
> *


* 

hahahahah!!!!!! 

sorry, I just got a kick out of how you spelled klonopin 

I'm gonna go look through my klonoscope.....*


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

molestomp said:
			
		

> *Wow, I just bought 5 2mg generic dilaudids for a dollar each. I thought they were crap, but I'm guessing I got a good price.
> 
> Did I? *



Yeah that is a good deal


----------



## Psilocyte

northern NJ..

Schwag - $20/g; 250/oz, always good quality
Cocaine - $50/g; $130-180 8ball, $450-550 half oz
Shrooms - $35 1/8th, $180/oz
Ecstacy - $10 - 25
Oxycontin - $20-25/40mg ; $40-50/80mg
Xanax - $4/2mg bar ; $300 for 100 2mg bars
Special K - $60-70/lick
Heroin - $20/stamp, $80 for a bundle of 10 stamps


----------



## B9

England such an economical place to live!!!!!


----------



## wallyfx

mar del plata / argentina
25 grs of bricky normal (bad for other countrys) weed = 10 u$
1 E pill (good quality) = 15 u$
Coke = i dont know i dont take coke but some normal coke its about 5 u$ a gram i guess.
K = cheap here in my city i bought it from a veterinary 15 u$ a nice vial of K (dont know how much pure liquid)
LSD = only in xmas and that (maybe a couple of times in the year too...) like 40 pesos one hit... like 20 u$ a hit or something. (dont know the quality sometimes good , bad or normal)
sorry about my english =)


----------



## DexterMeth

San Diego, CA

Super Uber Acid $7-10 a hit.  
Super Uber MDMA $20 a pill and cheaper in bulk.
Dank Ass Weed $15-20gram, $25 1.5gram,$30 2grams, $45-50 1/8th, $90-100 1/4th, $125-175 1/2oz, $275-350oz. anything higher than that and you're a dealer.
The best Meth in the world: $15-20 for .5gram $40-50gram, $65-75 1.5gram-2gram, $110-130 8ball.  
Coke: Usually crap.  $40-50gram, $110-130 8ball.
Shrooms: prices and potency vary widely.  But usually GOOD shrooms.  $20-30 for 1/8th average is $25.  Dont want to go higher on prices for this. Too lazy.
Benzos: assorted, $1-2 a pill.  Just order online idiots.
PharmOpiods: WIDE price range.  From SUPER cheap, to FUCKING ripoff.  You know, anything, from codiene to fentanyl.  
Nitrious: $1 a little whippit.  Can get them at any headshop and most porn shops, good thing porn shops are open 24/7.  Fucking jerkoffs.
Ketamine: Pure, OTC in vials from Mexico, $25-50 which when dried is a gram.

Shit come to think of it, quality and prices range from anywhere to everywhere, it's all about who you know.  That's all.  You can find good drugs anywhere.  Duh.


----------



## The Young Geezer

Hey wally, we have loads of acid up north in B.A. , we also have  
the good sticky chronic, the opiates,/opioids and the pharmies...oh yeah and the coke, real high quality coke (colombian 93% 100mangos el vial de0.9grs), which I do once in a blue moon.

Buenos Aires, Argentina

Schwag: $0,6/$1 per gram, 2lbs about 200$

Mids (outdoor grown seedless weed) $3/$5 gram 

Dank (Ak-47,White Widow, name strains, and power plants for cheaper sometimes too) from $5 to $12 per gram depending on strain, about $140-220 for an OZ. depending on strain, got lots of free samples too:D 

Hash (not soap bar, not great, smuggled from Spain): $13 per gram

Heroin: $350 for a gram of really good stuff, a little bit less than $200 for half a gram

Oxycontin: 20's: $6, bottle of 30 oc 20's: $150 40's: $9, bottle of 30 oc 40's $200 (this are the lower prices available, since it's not such a popular drug here, but I was a sucker for it so I got better deals, sometimes one 40 can go for $12, which is still cheap

Coke: Cut-to-hell street stuff between $3-$7 a gram, then you have all sorts of different cokes ranging from $15 to $35 a gram (some of the best coke in the world)

Ritalin 10mgs x 30 $35

Freebase: scramble: 30 cents a hit, good stuff from $2 to $10

Shrooms: $5per gram I was paying $35 for 10grams last summer

5-Meo-DiPT : $30 for 100mgs

Acid: $10-$12

Morphine Hcl: $10 for 60mgs/ 20mg/1ml 1ml ampoule $12 (Hard to find)

Codeine (my fav. preparation is 60mg codeine/300mg apap):$35 for 20 $21 for 10

Ethylmorphine powder: $45 per gram  (very hard to get,but sometimes I get lucky...not so much lately,sadly)

Ketamine: street/clubs stuff which consists of 0,1 foils goes for about $3-$6
but I only buy vials, their price difeers based on their content, I've seen 10ml and 50ml
all 50mg/ml the 10 ones would go for about $15-20 the 50ones for $30-40

Dextrometrophan Powder: 20grams for about $40 
(I don't remember correctly sonce I don't do it)

Benzos all come in blister packs of 30pills 
(purchased legally at the farmacia)

Rohypnol: about 1 dollar per 1mg

Valium 10mg: (brand name,Roche): $25

Midazolam 15mgs: $40

Xanax 1mg (blue footballs,brand name): $20

Klonopin (Rivotril) 2mgs: (brand name, Roche $20-25

Soma 350mgs: $9 for 20pills

Generics go cheaper...


I don't do E, so this is based on prices various friends payed

Ecstacy Pills: from $5 to $15

Molly: $35 for 300mgs


----------



## bandido

east coast canada,awesome indoor weed 200 oz 
outdoor 125 awesome,10 ag
a hash 6500 key 15 a g
blow good 1800 oz 100 a g 42000 key
crack-none
h- not even on the radar-that sucks
oxy 20,40,80 =10,20,40
dilaudid 10 a 4mg, 20 for 8mg, 30 mg 50.
morph 100 15
morph 200 30.


----------



## yepyepwoah

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> *Man.. the mushroom prices listed here for TX seem insane to me. Its the same thing all my friends from TX tell me though, about $10/g. *



i'd much rather just go down the road a pit and pick my own. fuckin people in texas paying for shrooms are stupid


----------



## yepyepwoah

SPUNK said:
			
		

> *lol u sure about that one? *



i've smoked some realllllly good schwag. stuff that smells like dro, kinda taste like dro and actually gets you high. then the next week it's back to brown frown bullshit weed that doesn't get you high.

$30 sounds like a good hookup price for htown. it's not something everyone will have, but it's not unheard of.

i only smoke schwag cuz it's cheap. if I was payin $10-$20 an 1/8th for fucking schwag I wouldn't smoke it. $20 halfoz/$40 oz is the only reason.


----------



## skatefmj

Tampa Fl the land of no acid!

weed 20 an 1/8 for mids 45 or 50 for dro, better some times
Ecstacy 12 to 15 a piece cheaper in bulk
coke 35 40 a gram cheaper in bullk
shrooms hydro 45 a quad fresh free
fuck all RX pills no one should use these rec here, fucked up all the comm.
 cidlast year when it was here 8 a piece, cid last week when there was only 10, 10 a piece no more of that, next week itll be 12 prolly fuckin bullshit,
get tghis 2ci about 20 bucks a cap that feels to have bno m,ore than 15 mg in it


----------



## subz212

*NYC*

first post in BL, woot woot

*NYC* 
Coke:          $50-60 a gram
Pot:             $20 for 1.5g
LSD:            $15-20 a hit
Vicodin:       $2 for 5mg
Dexies:        $2 for 10mgIR
Ambien:       $3 for 10mg
Meth:  Damn, i'd kill to find it in the city


----------



## swybs

^^^ subz, go to any gay club--meth is rampant yet invisible in NYC. It is an epidemic in the gay community...strange, considering I just thought about starting a thread in OD based on my observations...

swybs


----------



## fastandbulbous

> England such an economical place to live!!!!!



Until I started reading this, I never realized either. Coke is expensive compared to the US (probably because of being so much further away from the producer countries), but everything else is a lot cheaper than everywhere except for a few countries on the European mainland.

We still whinge about the prices here though (I liken it to a line in Joe Walsh's 'Life's Been Good' - "I can't complain, but some times I still do"!)


----------



## sublime139

CHICAGO:
good weed- $20/g, $50-$60/8th
coke- $40-$50/g, $130/8ball
ecstasy- $20-$25/pill 
shrooms- $30-$35/8th when they're around
acid- $15/hit
xanax- $2/1mg pill
valium- $3/10mg pill
vicodin- $3/7.5mg pill

im sure there's more but that's all i can think of at the moment


----------



## Jaek

Man coke here in Tasmania is expensive, if here at all.
$300 AUD per gram - that's around $210 USD.
Needless to say noone I know takes it, due to it's expense and scarcity.

Speed is expensive - $300 per gram, $50/point but good quality.

MDMA is getting pricey too, usual price is $40-$45 when arranged before going out, can be $35 _sometimes_ and if you want some out on the town $50+.

Weed here on the other hand can be cheap as, all different qualities and quantities but I guess an average is about $25 ($17.50 US) for roughly 2 grams. Ounces between $120 - $300 (depedning on time of year cause heaps of people grow bush - when that's harvested the price drops dramatically). Pounds can be anywhere from $1500 - $3000, sometimes cheaper, sometimes more expensive. Again, depends on quality and how much is about the place.

Acid is pretty accessable right now, $30 per blotter or $250 for 10 - pretty good quality this batch that's kicking about too.

Mushies have just come into season here and are free, yeah!


----------



## HotMOovZ

Brisbane Australia,


GHB- Not available
Cocain- Not available

Acid- 10/15 per tab
Extacy- 30 per tab
Cannibus- 25 per gram (extremerly high quality)
High Grade meth- 100 per gram
Heroin- 50


----------



## boywonder

East Tennessee

High Quality Weed-$300-350/oz
Mid Grade-$150/oz
Hash-$20/gram
Cocaine-$50/gram
Ecstacy-$15/pill 
Pure caps, molly,(Pure mdma)-$15/.1gram
LSD-$5-10/hit 300-400/sheet (super quality)
Mushrooms-$25-30/ 1/8
Oxycontin-$.50/mg
Ketamine-$20/.1gram..ouch
Xanax,Klonopin,Valium-$2/pill (don't do them so not sure mg.)


----------



## naturalone

i pay less than $10 each for OC 80's. but, i also have an unheard of hook-up, so that's not the norm here in the LA area. 

i get everything for just under the regular retail price. problem is that i'm spending thousands of dollars a month, and i no longer get 'high', i can only maintain. 

dope (heroin); it's the one thing that i truly want and that i can't get on a regular basis. it's also the only thing that provides me with a buzz (even bangin' ~30mgs of dilaudid no longer does shit). the bangin' H high is short lived (not like it used to be), but at least it's a high. i have to hit AT LEAST .5g of high quality tar. it's pretty scary now that i'm writing it down.

oh well, i just thought that i'd mention that i get great prices on pharmies. h is still in the $160/g area, for the good stuff. don't do points or papers or bundles in tar-ville.


----------



## 0rb

Vancouver ($ CDN)

*Weed* - $160 to $200 oz
i've seen earlier postings saying as low as $140 for best bud in BC... i'd have to question that... admittedly, almost everything for sale here is great, but getting hold of "the best" is not as easy since those strains are not as profitable as some of the "slightly-less-than-best-but-still-quite-amazing" ones... i find it's often more a matter of who you know, than how much you're willing to spend.

on the plus side (unless you're a grower) prices have been steadily dropping the past few years... a pound used to fetch around $3000, now it's closer to $1800.


*E* - $10 to $20
the price is more often in the $5 to $10 if buying over twenty.


----------



## jbl7460

MA Boston-Brockton
Heroin 50$-60$ a 1/2 gram 100$-120$ a g. 300$-340$ a half finger(5 g.) 600$ a finger (10 g.)

i don't care about other drugs


----------



## jbl7460

ohh ya fuck a bag ain't seen those in years


----------



## the armed forces

Beasters = $250 an Oz, 45-50 an E
Blow = $50 a gram, 130 an E, 250 a quarter
Shrooms = $150 an Oz



that's all i've been fuckin with lately


----------



## Kix

Not that I do any illegal substances whatsoever, but if I did I would imagine the prices in Austin, TX would be:


High-Grade Marijuana ("Hydro") - $60 an 1/8 oz

Mid-Grade/Average Marijuana ("Shwag)" - $30 an oz

Cocaine - price is almost always at $40/gram, $90 for an 8ball (3.5 grams)

Xanax/Alprazolam (popular here, or so I have heard) - $4 per 2.0 mg pill (usually referred to as "bars") .... $2 for 1.0 mg pills

Meth - $20 1/4g, $40-$50 half g, $90 g

MDMA ("Ecstasy") - Now $15 a pill, price dropped from what was $20 for quite awhile...sometimes can reach $25-30 at raves, but rare

Sorry I didnt post prices for any larger quantities, SWIM usually only does the quantities listed above.


----------



## LD-50

Famagusta - North Cyprus


heroin : 60$/gr (mid quality)
coke : 120-140$/gr (never tried lol :D)
speed : 50-60$/gr (sometimes for 1.5 gr) (note: the quality is fuked up)
weed : 35$/3-4gr (low quality)
xtc : 10-15$/pill (sometimes changes up to quality)
lsd : 50$/blotter (fuked up)
opium : 100$/2gr(mid quality), 80$/gr (good quality)


note: I know the prices are crazy but its cyprus hehehe... its hard to be a junkie here.:D


----------



## Pillish

*Windsor,Ontario*  

*Weed* - $10/gram
                       $30/halfbag
                       $60/nickle
                       $190/Oz

*Cocaine* - $30-40/half gram
                          $60-80/gram
                          $200-250/8ball

*Ecstasy* - $10/1 pill
                         $25/3 pills
                         $45/6 pills
                         $70-80/10 pills

*Acid*- $10/1 hit (pretty much like ecstasy price).

*Ketamine* - $30/vile

*DXM*- Free/because I steal it from stores! lol
                  $8-12 if you buy it.

*Mushrooms*- $5-10/gram
                               $20-25/halfbag
                               $50/nicklebag


----------



## The Young Geezer

LD-50 said:
			
		

> *Famagusta - North Cyprus
> 
> 
> heroin : 60$/gr (mid quality)
> coke : 120-140$/gr (never tried lol :D)
> speed : 50-60$/gr (sometimes for 1.5 gr) (note: the quality is fuked up)
> weed : 35$/3-4gr (low quality)
> xtc : 10-15$/pill (sometimes changes up to quality)
> lsd : 50$/blotter (fuked up)
> opiuým : 100$/2gr(mid quality), 80$/gr (good quality)
> 
> 
> note: I know the prices are crazy but its cyprus hehehe... its hard to be a junkie here.:D *



Wow, I'm amazed (in a good way) we have a bler (well gler for now) from Cyprus, welcome! 
 I didn't imagine you had such interesting things there, which part of cyprus are you from (as in greek/turk)?? I imagine it all gets smuggled the old school cheap cigarettes way, with boats throwing the packages near the shore, sort of like they do in spain from morrocco? correct me if I'm wrong cause those are the subjects that interest me  - hmmm I'd love a holiday in the mediterreanean smoking opium and doing H all day...though I had a similar vacation, but instead of opium was oxy, and I won't state the country for safety reasons, but it's a 3rd world country that has one of the highest development rates amongst it region..../ends rant


----------



## MetalMilitia

West Michigan

Marijuana:  Comersh $70-$90 oz.  Mids $120-$150 oz.  Kinds $300-$350 oz.

Oxycontin: 20mg $15  40mg. $25  80mg $45-$55

Mscontin: 100mg $20

Vicodin: 5mg $2 7.5mg $3 10mg $4-5

Percocet: 5mg $3 10mg $3  (dunno)

Coke: Gram $50  Teen $70-$90 Ball $120-150

Mushrooms: Gram $10

Acid:  Not here


----------



## rcebborn

In Malaysia (South-East Asia)

1g Marijuana : $2.60 - $5.20 (just resin)

1 Ecstasy Pill : $6.60 - $10.50 (Top quality and consistent)

1g Ice (Shabu) : $51 (never tried)

1g Ketamine : $21 (unsure of quality, only tried once)

Those are the only drugs that are easily available here. There is heroin as far as I know, but I'm not into that scene. These prices may have changed, as I got out of the scene a little while ago, but should be about right; again, it depends on the guy you use.

Peace


----------



## Shlong

*san francisco bay area...*

pot $40-65 an 1/8 (@ the clubs...the expensive shit is worth it)
hash $15 a gram
coke $100 an 1/8
shrooms $15-20 an 1/8
oxy $5 for 80mg (generic...i got the major plug!)
ecstacy $5-$20 a pill
valium $3 for 10mg brand name
norcos $2 each


----------



## twoci

St Pete (Tampa), FL
Weed (hi mids):
3.5g       - $20
7g          - $40
14g        - $70
dro:
14g        - $110/$120 (haggling)
ecstasy  - $15 ($12 if you buy 10 or more)
2C-I       - $17-$20
adderall - $2/$3 per pill
coke       - $40/$50 per gram
lsd (10)  - $100 

edit:
1g liquid ketamine - $44
1g ketamine          - $40


----------



## SmurfMX

Madison WI
Weed (High grade):
3.5g- $45-$50
7g - $90-$100
14g - $180-$200

Ecstasy - $20 ($15 for 10+)
Adderal - $2-$2.50 per pill
LSD - $10 per hit
Mushrooms - $15 (1/16th) $25 (1/8th)
Vicodine (10mg) - $2 per pill ($1.50 10+)


----------



## DexterMeth

From what i gather and pretty much already understood from person experience, oxycontin is now a complete waste of money to ever buy.


----------



## Shlong

^why?...because it's so addictive?


----------



## axl blaze

^no, because heroin is much cheaper. 

OC doesn't even get me off. I need over 80 mgs to feel anything.


----------



## acroamatic

milwaukee

a gram of coke = 45$

quater of shwag = 25$ 

quater of nugz = 100$

xtc pill = 15 - 30 $(depending on who you get it from)

any xanax,adderal pill = 5$ a pop (also depends on the miligram)

8th of shrooms = 30 - 35$

blooter tab acid = 10 - 30$ a hit

not sure about meth herion I dont mess with that


----------



## Shlong

AxL BLaZe said:
			
		

> *^no, because heroin is much cheaper.
> 
> OC doesn't even get me off. I need over 80 mgs to feel anything. *


 when i was on OC i was taking 2...$5 80mg pills a day (orally mostly) how much would the same heroin fix cost?


----------



## strtj

about 45min southwest of Cleveland, OH (college town)

Pot: $20-25 per 1/8th oz. lower grade (varies - sometimes junk, sometimes decent)
        $50 per 1/8th oz. hydro or nice BC bud, delivered
Shrooms: $20-30 per 1/8th oz, almost always homegrown (usually pretty decent)
E: nonexistent in town
Vicodin/Hydrocodone/etc.: varies wildly depending on source - from $2/pill on up to about $10
Acid: virtually nonexistent for a while, it has made a comeback recently at $50/tenstrip
Adderall: $5/pill
Coke: $35-50/gram
H: Exists in town, but is very very rare - my understanding is that most folks just drive to Cleveland
K: never seen in town
research chems are basically unknown here

And with a ;-)
DXM: still $5.69 for 700mg at the local national chain pharmacy


----------



## adradmin

Connecticut (think Hartford area)

Coke (Fishscale): $50 per g, $150 per ball, $1050 per ounce

Heroin (Tan Raw): $15 per stamp (.060g), $80 per bundle (half g), $150 per g, $950 per finger (10g)

Oxycontin: $10 per 20mg, $15 per 40mg, $30 per 80mg. Although right now I've been getting 2 20s a day free just for smoking this girl up.

Morphine: $5-6 per 60mg (good fuckin deal, I cleaned this connect out real quick)

Mushrooms: 25$ per 1/8, $150 per ounce, $500 per quap, $1700 per pound

Nuggets: $40 per 1/8, $75 per 1/4, $140 per 1/2, $240 per ounce, $800 per quap, $3000 per pound (bangin dense buds with orange hairs/crystals)

Adderall: $2-3 per 30mg IR

Ritalin: $.50-.75 per 30mg XR, $.75-1 per 54mg XR (concerta)


----------



## ^tha stillz

Phoenix AZ

Ecstasy $20/pill
I've heard that if you get more than 20 the price falls to 16/pill

Cocaine $40/ 1.5 grams / $60 3.5 grams, Ive heard of $500 OZ
Meth $50/gram
Regular Weed $20 .25 oz, as low as $50 oz
Medical Weed $20 gram/ $350 oz
oxycontin usually 50 cents to $1/ miligram
Shrooms $20-25/ 3.5 grams $40-50/ 7grams

Pretty standard prices except for the weed and coke are cheap here.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

*Re: Perth down under...*



			
				Lucid.Tweak said:
			
		

> *Perth, Western Australia
> 
> Weed: $25 per 1.3 grams approx.
> Speed: $50 per 0.1g
> MDMA: $50 per pill on a Saturday night, $35 per pill if organised and more than 5 or so.
> 
> Dexamphetamine: $2 per 5mg pill
> Diazepam: Up to $2 (As many people say, free if you know the right person)
> Temazepam: Up to $2 (Cheaper if you know the right person, but not quite free)
> Oxazepam: I've paid up to $2 (Know of people paying up to $5)
> Oxycontin: $30 for 50mg (I hear up to $50 for those desperate)
> Zolpidem Tartrate: $1 per 10mg
> 
> I've really got to see a doctor and stop paying street prices... But i'm too much of a pussy. *




Gotta say that $1 per stilnox pill (zolpidem) is very fucking cheap! I'm prescribed them and have a health care card and they still cost $27 for 20!


----------



## Blowmonkey

If you're hands are itching to post about marijuana prices, you can do so here:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?postid=1427178#post1427178


----------



## Roger&Me

Dallas, TX

Marijuana--Hyrdoponic--$20/g, $50-60/eight, $80-100/fourth

"Ecstacy"--I've seen it as low as $10/pill, however the norm is usually upwards of $25/pill

Mushrooms--same as weed prices, but usually a smaller bulk discount. $20/g

Acid--$3-20/hit...the price on this shit varies incredibly. It's quite ridiculous.

Heroin--tar--$60/gram

Heroin--white powder--$100+/gram

Ketamine--$100/unopened ketaset vial.

Oxy--$0.20/mg

and the list goes on, however I am out of time...


----------



## Jorre

oh my god prices are very high!! in belgium this all is much cheaper, xtc-->Triple mitsu 2,5 euro/pill (euro=dollar), coke-->40 euro/gram,  Weed--> 10 euro for 2,5 gram


----------



## twgburst

Union County, New Jersey

40 mg OC $10 a piece, 
40 mg methadone wafer $14
Bottles of methadone  .$20-$.25 per mg
2 mg alprazolam $4-$5 1 mg is $2
bag of heroin $5-$10 price has no factor in quality, its either ok, or better.  Very rarely do you see garbage dope.
Coke $40 a gram $115 for a 8ball really good quality.
Crack $5 for .1 gram god only knows how good it is, I don't smoke crills.
Percocets $1 and $2 for 5 and 10 mgs.
Newports $4 a pack

You don't really see any other drugs other than dirt shwag people try to sell, I won't even bother listing the price of that shit cause smoking hemp rope will get you just as high as that shitty weed.


----------



## ktx49

Atlanta, GA

Schwagg: $15-45 a 1/4oz
Commercial Dank(BCs or beasters):  $60-100 a 1/4oz
Headies:  $100-$150 a 1/4oz
Coke(always good quality):  $40-60 a G and $100+ for balls
Shrooms:  Price varies on how well the growing season is each summer, sometimes GARBAGE bag fulls can be found for less than $100...keep in mind these are field picked...still i've seen fully dried nice field shrooms go for $40 an 1/z.
Meth:  $20 a QG and quantity gets VERY cheap(ie. good price breaks)
Xanax:  $2.50-$5 per 2mg bar and $3 per 1mg football
Valuim: $1-$3 per pill usually 10mg
Excstacy:  $10-$20 per pill, very cheap in hundred packs.
Hydrocodone:  $3-5 per 7.5 or 10mg pill
Oxycodone:  $0.50-0.75 per MG

any other drugs are either too rare or i have never purchased, so i can't truely confirm the going rates.


----------



## Shlong

i'm astonished at some of the prices folks are willing to pay for oxycontin!


----------



## jak1357

tampa, fl

pot
Dank/dro/kindbud - 50/8th, 300 an oz
mid grade- 25 / 7 grams 

coke
fishscale, 65 a gram- 200 8ball (worth it)
regular, 40 a gram, 120 an 8ball

acid 
10$ a hit,  

pharmys;
OC and Roxi's, .25-.50$ / mg
xanax - 1$/mg
valium 10mg - 2$
vicodin - 4$ / 10mg aka norco

no i dont do drugs,  i just heard of these prices from some guy


----------



## float_around

Auckland, New Zealand

Pot (all v.good quality indoor)
$20 1-1.5g
$50 3-4g
$200 1/2 oz 
$350 oz

Meth $80-$100 for .1g
snort or 'gooey' (meth base usually)  $130 per g
Cocaine $350+ per g
Morphine 80c-$1 per mg
Methadone- free!
GBL $2-3 per ml
Ecstasy $50-$70 a pill
LSD $20-$40 a tab (blotter)
Mushrooms- everywhere!
Diazepam $5 for 20mg
Lorazepam $2.50 per mg
Ritalin  $4 for 10mg
BZP  $30 per g (or get ripped off- buying legally)
Oxy and other pharms are rare


----------



## rbansandwiches

*prices-too high, end result*

South of VA, USA, MILKY WAY SOLAR SYSTEM

weed-so-called hyrdoponic: 30$/g, 60$/1/8
mushies-free, if picked otherwise 30bucks for 1/4z
e-no one tests and people buy anything hit or miss but about 15$ unless more then 10
aicd..no one has any..someone had some from bannaroo and it was beat
H-from harlem, 20$ for one bag, bags like encore, batman, deadbydawn
oxicontin-so hard to get because of all bad press, 30 cents a milligram and sometimes generic 80mg for 5 dollars but depends on time
tina-never see it but it is around.I lost a tooth cause of it so i never ever ever buy it but i will sniff it if it is around and people make it in there bedrooms.

romantic comdies forver


----------



## JonnyBlaze

south of boston prices.

really good shiney coke: 175 - 8ball   1100 oz.
alright coke, 140 - 8ball  850 oz.
same prices cooked.

heroin, 100 per gram

bd bud - 225 - oz
good mids - 140 oz

oc's 60 per oc80.

dont know of any 'e' at the moment.


----------



## Zell

NSW, Australia 

Weed (top stuff) $20 Gram, $50 3.5g, $100 7 Grams, $320 ounce.  
Midgrade:  $20 Gram, $50 3.5g, $100 7 Grams, $320 ounce.  
Shit:  $20 Gram, $50 3.5g, $100 7 Grams, $320 ounce.  

Acid: $30 per blotter.
E: $30 $260 for a tenpack.
Coke: $320-400 gram.
Ketamine: $20 a point (cut) $30 a point (pure). $180 a gram.
Shrooms: $65 for 3.5g
Speed: $30 for a halfweight (cut) (not really sure never bought)
Valium: $10 5mg half price if bought 50+
Xanax: $5 0.5mg $10 per 2mg..half price if bought in 50+
Stillnox: $10 per pill.
Ketamine: $30 a point. $260 a gram. (pure) 20 a point cut.


----------



## wastedwalrus

"Coke: $320-400 gram."

What!? That is insane!


----------



## bfisher

man after reading what every1 is paying for drugs alover the world, it makes me fucking happy to live in canada :D:D:D:D!


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by paradoxcycle _
*Here are the rules:

1) PRICES ONLY - No comments about how "you're paying too much for that" or "damn, where you get that hookup?
*


----------



## psyko79

Quebec, Canada (CAD):

Ecstasy and speed: 10$ per pill, 80$ for 10, about 550$ for 100
Mushrooms: 100$ per oz.
Weed: 20-25$ for 3.5 grams, 40$ for 7g

That's what I know.


----------



## trip407

I think 1€ = 1,2US$

crap Hash :                                               3-4 €/g
good hash/weed:                                     6-7€/g
pure cocain:                                              60-70 €/g
cut to dirt heroin:                                     15€/g 
methadon                                                 2€/10 mg
buprenorphin                                            10€/8 mg
euro speed (amphetamin+lactose)          10€/ g
mdma Pills                                                 2-3€    
2ci capsules                                              10€/20mg
acid                                                           5-10€/blotter
diazepam                                                   6-8€/100 mg 
clonazepam                                               10€/20 mg
bromazepam                                             10€/60 mg
flunitrazepam                                            15-25€/10 mg
shrooms                                                    3-5€/g
Ritalin got it recently the first time for       10€/120mg

Bulk prices can be much lower esp. for pills(mdma) and heroin.

hydro/oxycodon/morphin,Ketamin,meth and most RC`s are pretty unknown.


----------



## smoothchili

Birmingham Alabama
--------------------------
Chron Bomb: $300 an oz.
Shwag: $250 QP
Coke: $100-150 8-ball
Mushrooms: Pick em
Acid: $10 hit 
Xanax: 2 mg(bars) $5
Lortab/Vicodin(10's): $5


----------



## mthdofmayhem

pittsburgh,pa


cocaine-50$ a gram 
heroin-10$ a bag 80$-100$ a bundle(10 bags)
crack-same as cocaine


----------



## LoveToRoll713

Drug Prices around Houston, TX:

Ecstasy - $10/pill (when my friend purchased 100 @ once). Becoming increasingly harder to find connects for this in Houston for some reason.

Marijuana - $300 oz. for decent chronic, $400/oz for it's all white and one hit will take care of you despite your high tolerance. $140 for a qp of schwag, $225, supposedly for hp (but he can never come through at this price or amount).

Xanax - $5 per 2 mg bar (retail) I've got a crazy doctor who says Xanax has a "bad rap" and within 2 visits had me from 0 to 4 mg per day.

Hydrocodone - $5 for two pills

Cocaine - $40/g; $100 /3.5g; $600 oz (will blow your mind)

All prices in USD.


----------



## bfisher

LoveToRoll713 said:
			
		

> *Drug Prices around Houston, TX:
> 
> Ecstasy - $10/pill (when my friend purchased 100 @ once). Becoming increasingly harder to find connects for this in Houston for some reason.
> 
> Marijuana - $300 oz. for decent chronic, $400/oz for it's all white and one hit will take care of you despite your high tolerance. $140 for a qp of schwag, $225, supposedly for hp (but he can never come through at this price or amount).
> 
> Xanax - $5 per 2 mg bar (retail) I've got a crazy doctor who says Xanax has a "bad rap" and within 2 visits had me from 0 to 4 mg per day.
> 
> Hydrocodone - $5 for two pills
> 
> Cocaine - $40/g; $100 /3.5g; $600 oz (will blow your mind)
> 
> All prices in USD. *




i cannot beleive you know people that have paid 400 dollers for an ounce of weed.... DAJfsdpgihspfdihdspgohdf[gh[hpfd


----------



## bfisher

stud121 said:
			
		

> *Calgary, Alberta, Canada
> 
> Weed
> $30 - 3.5 grams /  $150 - Ounce
> 
> Mushrooms
> $5 - Gram / $500 - Pound
> 
> Ecstacy
> $10 - Pill / $500 to $550 - 100 Pills
> 
> Ketamine
> $35 Vile / $900 to $950 - Ounce
> ****Viles are plastic or glass if a little melted at bottom they hold 0.7 g's - If the Vile isnt melted at all usually glass they will hold 0.9 g's*****
> 
> Cocaine
> $60 Gram / $900 - Ounce
> 
> Meth
> $50 Gram / 150 - 3.5 Grams
> 
> *** Larger amounts displayed are usual dealer purchase prices*** *




Exact same as here in toronto, except our viles of k go for $20 flat


----------



## Boomer_Max

Detroit, MI

coke: 40$ a gram, 100$ a ball
mid weed: 40$ a quarter
good weed: 100$ a quarter
meth: 100$ a gram
k: 90$ a gram
xtc: 6-12$ a pill
herion: 10$ a pack 85$-100$ a bundle


----------



## mitrix

melbourne australia (prices in au$)

before i go out:
pills                                                         $35/1        $100/3
speed (average quality but burnable)    $20/.1g     $180/1g
speed (good hard white rock meth)       $150/.5g   $300/g
k (average quality)                                 $20/.1g     $180/1g
1'4b (completely pure) $0/charge        $20/50ml
mushies                                                  free
weed 8( makes me sick i think                $15/g tho

while i'm out:
pills                                                         $25/1        ~$20-$23/50
speed (average quality)                         $120/.5g
k (varies in quality)                                 $20/.1g     $180/1g
g (varies in quality)                                 ~$5/charge
can sometimes get the 1'4b out too       same as before i go out

funny how i can get pills cheaper while i'm out  could get em before i go out but he lives way way too far away so i wait till the weekend. 

things varie too... had pure k for only $200/g once compared to the $180/g stuff where i reckon its been as low as 25% before :S

anyone else in melb got comparisons?


----------



## bfisher

if i lived in austrailia, id shoot myself :'(


----------



## apples108

*For france*

France

Adderall 100tabs : 70€
E pills :100pills for 150€ (this is bulk price and able to choose which tab).In clubs they cost 5 € each.
Heroin 30€ 1g (very good quality)
Ketamine hci(pharmaceutical): 150€ for 10g
Cocaine (medium quality): 25 € 1g (when I buy 7g)
Ice: 70€ for 8g
Subutex:20 euros for 20tabs
morphine (skénan-morphine sulphate): 50€ for 10 100mg caps.


----------



## Twacked Out

*H-town*

Houston, TX



			
				bfisher said:
			
		

> *i cannot beleive you know people that have paid 400 dollers for an ounce of weed.... DAJfsdpgihspfdihdspgohdf[gh[hpfd *



thats for the really good shit, it goes from $20-$40 for an ounce of mexican, going all the way up to $550 for really exotic shit

coke:several qualities, decent all rock is $30/g, $80-$100 for an 1/8th, $350-$600oz
fishscale is about the same price but twice as nice
coke off a stamped brick is about $150 for 1/8 and $600-$900 for an oz(about 90%,most folks only think they've had this, it does not smell like ether or anything else btw)

x is 1/$20, 2/$30, 10/$130, 100/$800, 1000/$6500
or pure mdma is about $100-$150 per gram, or .3g for $50

H-$90-$175 per gram

ice is from 60-120 for a gram of ice, 200-300 for an 1/8th, 1000-1800 per oz
annie dope is about $40/gram
novelty meth like pink champagne, kryptonite, and lemon drop are about the same price as ice

acid, 5-10 per hit of paper, 300-500 per sheet(may have went down)

2cb is 10 per hit

shrooms(hydro)- $10-$20/g, or native grown for $20 per 1/4 pound

ketamine-$40-$100 per vial1.0g sealed

the pharmacy from mexico in your glovebox, about $120

bathroom blowjobs...priceless


----------



## reronic

Toronto, Ontario,Canada

Weed: 120 CAD for a OZ (good bud)
Ecstacy: 5-10 CAD (bomb pills)
Cocaine: 35-50 CAD 
Oxycodone: not quite sure (i steal it from my dad) 
Shrooms: 5 CAD a gram


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Milwaukee, WI

weed: 45-60$ for an 1/8th 280$-350$ for an ounce
ecstasy: 20$-25$ for one 140-180$ for a 10 pack
cocaine 40-55$ on grams 130-150$ on balls
oxycontin 45cents-60 cents a milligram (ridiculous!)
heroin: 130 for a gram with a decent cut. 200$ for raw
shrooms: chocaltes 10-20$ 20-25$ an eigth

-weez


----------



## ravethenightaway

Denver, Colorado


marijuana:
schwag- 30$ a half ounce
kind bud- 50$ an eighth
ecstasy-15-20 a pill *going rate @ club*
cocaine-35 a gram
shrooms-20-25 an eighth
oxycontin-25cents/milligram
lsd- 5-10 per hit/blotter or liquid


----------



## KostoN

*PERTH*

*Perth, Western Australia*

$AUD

*Ecstasy* - 1 pill; $50 when out or $30.

_Never get ripped off unlike eastern states with speed bombs..etc_

*Weed* - quality varies, always decent, manicured; hydro $25/2g, $250/1oz, bushies; $25/2g, $150/1oz

_Paying USD$250 per Oz......jesus!!!!! I guess the weed prices here make up for the coke prices..._

*Meth* - quality varies, smokable; Point 100mg $50, Half Weight 500mg $150-$200, Weight 1g $400, 8 ball 3.5g $900-$1200, Ounce 28g $5000-$7500 *$7,ooo is approx 80% pure*, Pound $56,000

*Speed* - non smokeys, dead ants; Point 100mg $50, Half Weight 500mg $100, Weight 1g $200-300, 8 ball 3.5g $600-$700

*LSD* - HIGH QUALITY, STRONG; $12-$25 per dose
_There is a monopoly here so it all comes from the same source_

*Shrooms* - Blue Meanies & Copper tops; $1 per shroom

*Cocaine* - hardly ever get; 8 ball 3.5g $1000 

*2cp* - rarely get; 10mg $25

*Dexamphetamine* - semi-rare; $50 for a bottle (1oo)


----------



## beezwax

ft myers florida
only posting what i know


marijuana(mid-grade)  30$ 1/4 oz
hydro or kb - 20$/gram

cocaine(decent quality, rocked up) 170$ an 8ball


----------



## Mister Mcwasted

United Kingdom, South West England

Hash: 5-10£ per 1/8 ounce.

(High Quality) Skunk: £25 per 1/8 ounce.

Ampehtamines (Quality varies dramatically): £5-10 per gram.

Cocaine: £50-60 per gram (quality varies)

MDxx: £2-4 per pill.

Acid (tabs): £5-7 per tab.

Ketamine: £20 per gram.


----------



## botaanik

*Estonia*

MDxx - 6-9 dollars 

Amphetamine - 20 dollars a 1g

Cannabis - 1g 20 dollars

Coke - 1g 90 - 100 dollars but here cocain is bad quality

GHB - 1 dose 3 - 5 dollars

Heroin - 90 - 100 dollars for 1g or I dont know how thees things are cause I dont use it.

Acid - one hit 15-20 dollars.... very hard to get in estonia

Shrooms - hardly available but if so then 20 dollars a dose.

2c-i/2c-e/2c-t-2/2c-t-4/miprocin - 15-20mg 10 - 13 dollars a dose

DPT - 50 - 75mg is 8-9dollars

Xanax from pharmacia (not street price) 0.5mg 30tbl 4-5 dollars, 1mg 30tbl 6-8 dollars

Clonazepam - 2mg 30tbl 5 dollars

Other drugs is rarely available so I cant give more prices, but who cares about estonia 

Im now in italy Perugia prices are for:

hash 1g(very big amount and high quality is 14 dollars

Coke 1g - 66 dollars if Im correct or was it 0.5g i must ask over and edit my post later some day


----------



## crOOk

Hamburg, Germany

Marihuana: 400-450€/100g
HiQ Hash: 7-8€/g
Pot Oil: 40€/g
Cocaine HCl (80%): 70€/g
LoQ Cocaine: 40€/g
Ketamine HCl: 32€/g
Generic Diazepam: 40€/100*10mg
HiQ Amphetamine Sulfate: 10€/g
LoQ XTC: 100€/100 pills
HiQ XTC: 200€/100 pills
MDMA: 40-100€/g

crOOk


----------



## superpog

Calgary Alberta, Canada.

Weeds - 100-150$ an oz.
Mushrooms - 25$ an oz.
Cocaine - 120$ 3.5 gram. Same goes for rock.
Meth - 150$ 3.5 gram. 
Acid - 10$ a hit.
Exctacy - 10$individual. 10 pack 50$.
Heroin - 100$ a gram.


----------



## StopAlltheWorldNow

Indianapolis, Indiana

Mids-70 an Oz.
Good Quality weed-$20 for about 1.4g; $50 1/8; $300-350 an oz.

X-15 a pill
Cocaine-$40 a g, $100-120 a ball, $675 a oz.
Meth-(don't mess with it but a few friends do) 120 a ball
Percocet-$3 a pill
Oxycodone-$1.00 per mg
Hydrocodone-$2.00 a pill
Acid-$5-10 a hit
Shrooms-$20 an 1/8; $30 a quarter oz.; $115 an oz.
H-?
Xanax-$5 for 2mg
Codeine-Yellow-60$ an oz.; Purple $20 an oz.
Adderall-$1 a pill

Thats about all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## 4ft10

*Modesto, California, United States* 

Vicodin 5mg - $1 - 3 ($2 usually)
Vicodin 7.5mg - $ 2.50 - $3
Vicodin 10mg - $2.50 - $4 ($3 usually)

Darvocet 100/650 - $1 - $2 ($1 usually)

MScontin 30mg $6-$11 

Oxycodone/APAP 5mg - $3 or $4 depending on the person
Oxycontin 20mg - $8 - $12
Oxycontin 30mg - $12

Duragesic (I don't know the mcg, I didn't but it. They were trying to sell it as morphine) -  about $20

Ultram/cet - $1 (Cheap. This can vary in levels of cheapness. Some people might just give it to you.)

Heroin (Black Tar ala Mexico) - $10 per bag. I'm not sure how much for a gram.

Ecstacy - $20 (I haven't done this in about a year, so it could be cheaper now as no one really does it much anymore) 

I'm not sure about benzos, but I think they go for the same as Vicodin. Also, you used to pay about HALF of these prices for almost everything this time last year, but out of nowhere everyone decided to start charging twice as much.  I blame it on the damn kids who told thier best friend that they stole some of Grandmum's Vicodin and it made them feel happy. It might be more now, but I just get a steady script of 60 10mg Vicodin a month for the cost of my insurance copay ($5 - which btw is an EXCELLENT deal), so I don't know as of the beg. of this year. We seem to be having an opiate affair here. From what I understand, you can get H pretty easily at the High Schools due to such a high sudden demand of opiates (I'm long out of High School, so I cannot properly assure this).


----------



## hdang

mitrix said:
			
		

> anyone else in melb got comparisons?



Melbourne, Australia. $AU

ecstasy- $25/30 per pill
speed- $90 half g/ $170 g (its good stuff. can buy bad quality stuff cheaper)
ice- $280/g (its goood quality)
cocaine- $200 half g, 350 g (fairly good quality (for here), can get worse quality cheaper, etc.)
1-4b/g- duno dont do it
ketamine- ~160/g, pretty good quality
weed- $15/g
mushies (p.subs)- pick em


dont usually buy when im out, so yeh. thats the prices i pay for the stuff i get/can get. in some cases i could get crappier quality for cheaper, or better quality for dearer, but i think ive found the medium.


----------



## swifty

Perth WA

Eccies: 20 - 35 a pill, depends largely on quality, quantity and who you're buying from

Speed; 50 for a point, 120 - 180 for a half weight and 220 - 260 for a weight (again largely dependant on quality and quantity).
Meth: 50 a point, 250 for a half weight and 400 for a weight. This is arguably the best meth that has ever come through perth that I've laid my hands on.


----------



## steve_mofo

cenrtal queensland - australia

weed - $60 1/4, $120 1/2, $220 a fully

speed - $100 3 points(depends which person i go to), $120 1/2 g, $200 1g

meth - $50 a point, $220-250 1/2 g

pills - mdxx $18-$25, can pay up to $50 out, but i dont have that hassle haha.

         speed bombs $18-25, dumb cunts pay $50 for these as well

      k bombs - $20-25, not that common around here.


----------



## Christ

San Antonio, TX


cocaine: $80 (3.5g)
marijuana: $35-50/oz. (schwag) $10-20/g (high-quality)
pcp: $50/g
heroin: $35-250/g
meth: $35-120/g (ice)
shrooms: $5-10/g
ecstasy: $15-30/pill
lsd: $10-40/dose
hash: $25/g
5-MeO-DMT: $80-150/g

adderal: $.50-1/pill (30mg)
hydrocodone: $1/pill (10mg)
oxycodone: $5/pill (20mg)
xanax: $4/pill (2mg)
valium: $1/pill (5mg)


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

Cleveland, OH

A bird told me this:

High-grade cannibus (not BC) - $280-$320 /oz
Mid-     "           "                      - $90-$110 /oz
Low-    "           "       (schwag) - $60-$80 /oz 

Mushrooms - $120-$150 /oz
LSD blotter -  $5-$7 / ea
Ecstasy (mostly MDA pills around)      - $12-$20 /ea
Methamphetamine (Shards) - $120-$150 / gram

Xanax (2mg) - $3-$5 /ea
Valium (10mg) - $2-$3 /ea
Oxycontin - $.75 /mg


----------



## skiforlife

boulder, CO
*Cocaine*:
Cut up garbage: 50$/gram or 90-150$/ball (variable)
Good shit: 30$/gram or 90$/ball

No, that's not a typo.  When we do get good coke once a year or less, it always comes from people who are selling ot for way LESS than the shitty cut up garbage.  As for why, I could only guess.

Rolls:
20-25$/roll usually.  Although if you know people who move quantity, it's about 12-13$/roll

Acid: 10$/hit when it comes around.  Decent quality I guess
Mushrooms: 25$ an 1/8 +/- 5$ depending on how much an asshole the person is.  Ounces are $150.
RC's:  I don't fuck with 'em but generally the same as acid.

Pharms:
Xanax: 4$ per "bar" with the 4 little sections.  I dont know how many MG this is.
OC: 15$/80 mg.  This is with a good hook.
Vicadin:  2-3$/pill
Adderall: 5$/pill

Bud:
40$ per 1/8 of beasters
50$ per 1/8 of good shit
Ounces (aka Zips) can be anywhere from $250-$350

K:  20$ per little bag... probably 0.1-0.2 grams.  Doesn't come around often.

Heroin/meth:  Neither of these are ever discussed or used even among career drug users.  At least not the ones that I knew... and I knew alot of 'em.

PS Why does everyone refer to high grade pot as "dro" when it almost never is?  Annoying.  Reminds me of middle school when people called their "really good pot!!!" aka mids "yo, I got that blueberry".  When it never was.


----------



## jdizzle

SF Bay area

h=$30-40/g , $600/oz(good tar)
c=$40/g, $500/oz(fire)
crack=$60/1.5g (street level)
e=$10-15 each (I don't do these anymore)
duragesic patches=$20/100ug
OC=$20/80mg
methadone= $5/10mg
meth=$40/g (excellent but I hate this drug)


----------



## concept

*Northern Indiana (USA)*

I cleaned out for the most part but I still like to be in the loop. So these are the prices I hear from friends.

Low grade Pot: 20-35Qtr, 40- 110 OZ
Mid grade: 25-60Qtr, 100-200 OZ
High grade: 75-110Qtr, 300-400 OZ

Low grade Cocaine: 40-80 gm
semi good: 60-100 gm
high grade: Go somewhere else

Meth: 100 gm ( usually soso quality but plentiful, never heard of crystals around here)

OCs: 20-80 for 80mg

low grade opium: 15-25 gm (rare)

Heroin: go somewhere else

Xanax 1mg: 3-5 a pill

Shrooms: 40-80 QTR

Lsd: Rumors of it but never seems to show ( was plentiful before 2000)

Research Chemicals: 25-50 a dose or more ( they are a novelity here and most havent heard of them or are scared to try something so new) but those who know of them and will try them will pay top dollar for the chance.
Though the only ones I have heard of being here are 5meoamt mainly, rarely 5meodmt, and once or twice 2ci. Hardly anyone likes 5meodmt, a few like 5meoamt, and 2ci is so rare but the couple who did it loved it.

In indiana prices  vary a lot depending on who you know and how good you are at doing business with them. Plus anything besides pot  you have to know somebody or get lucky.


----------



## nimsoft

*South East England*

Not really been using anything the past few months but here's what I usually pay...

Ecstacy: £1 bulk or £2 per pill, cherries at the moment and fookin awesome!
Base/Speed: £10 a gram (ok quality) up to £20 a gram good quality (but not better than 2 bags of ok stuff!)
Coke: £40 to £50 a gram
LSD: as low as £1 bulk (crap though!), usually £3-£5 a tab (reasonable to great, varies :/)
Ketamine: £6-8 a gram bulk (bottle of liquid. mmm!) or £20 gram (supposedly uncut)

Everything else is legal, rare or I can't find a regular supply so I've not listed


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

If crystal meth was as cheap here in Cleveland as it is everywhere else I'd be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Cirrus Domine

PIttsburgh Pa
pot
 shwag- i dont know dont buy it
  mids - same deal
  nugget - 40 1/8
  headies 55-60
shrooms 25/35 1/8
acid 5-10 per hit... but ill  pay anything cuz i love it so much
mdma - 12-17 bucks per .1


----------



## Giza

West Coast of Canada

weed (primo) = $15-20 : 1/8th
weed (outdoor) = $10 : 1/8th
mushies (cubensis) = $20-25 : 1/8th
mushies (liberty caps) = $15-20 : 1/8th
heroin = $100 : 1g
cocaine = $50-60 : 1g
meth = $40-60 : 1g
acid = $5 : hit
MDMA (or 'claimed' MDMA) = $7-15 : tab
RC's = $15-20 : hit


but prices vary depending on whom you talk to.... like 14 year old kids end up paying twice the prices labelled as say an experienced buyer would....


----------



## Go_Juice

Melbourne, Australia

Speed - $150-$200 a gram
Ice - $350-400 a gram
Marijuana - $15 a gram, $200+ per ounce
Heroin - $50 for about 80mg
Pills - $30 each for singles
Valium - $5 each (5mg)
Acid - $15 each for singles


----------



## hpnotiq

[EDIT- Thanks for following the rules]
-Pdx


----------



## AmorRoark

Chicago, IL

marijuana: kb- $50 1/8th
ecstacy: $15-20/ pilll
acid (blotter): $5-8/ hit (strong)
xanax: $3/ 1mg
adderall: $2/ 10mg
mushrooms: $25 1/8th


----------



## mdma77

spain (barcelona area)
coke 50-60 €/g
speed variable quality 15-25 €/g
e in cristal 45-60€/g
 in pills from 5 to 10 €/pill
acid 10-20 €/ acid
meth extremely rare 90€/g
hash 3-5 €/g
marijuana 3-6 €/g usually from indoors
ketamine 50-60€/g


----------



## oliphill

London, UK

Ketamine: £15/g or £350 for a litre
Coke: £40-50/g
Skunk: £20/3.5g  or  £120/oz
E: £2.50 or sometimes as low as £1 in bulk
Speed (Base): £40/ 7g
Acid: £5 a tab, sometimes 3 for £10, sometimes £2
Hash (soapbar) : £40/oz
2c* (various): £10 for 25mg
MDMA crystals: £40/g, sometimes as low as 17

theyre the main ones, can get meth, some pharms etc etc, but not all the time and varying prices... is there no free/squat parties in america?


----------



## tokeitUP420

Southeast MO, USA
Coke-usually 40$ a gram or 125$ for an 8ball
Weed-schwag is like 10$ a dime, 35-40$ a half, and anywhere from 60-100$ an oz depending on your hookup
Meth-100$ a gram
Mushrooms- 25/35$ per eighth
Xanax (blue footballs idk the mg) usually 2$ per pill 
Adderal-1$ a pill or either just free..
E-I've never bought it and have only done it once but pills go anywhere from like 15-35$
Acid-5$ per hit
and I have no fuckin clue about herion I think the closest place to get it from here is like 2 hours away so I dont know


----------



## drukgz

Savannah, Ga 

Reefer - 
Everyone calls their swag mids now and adds about 10 dollars to all of their prices.
Swag = 20-25$/quarter - 70-80$ an ounce
Mids(Swag) = 30$/quarter oz - 100$ an ounce
Good Quality = 45 - 50$ an 8th 300$/ounce
Coke - 40-60 a gram. 150 for a ball. I dont use this shit, its of terrible quality.
Ecstacy - 10 - 20. Quality varies wildly.
Oxycodone - 1$/mg.
Vicodin - 2$/5 3-4$/7.5
Morphine - 1$/mg.(for people without a hookup)
Acid - 8 - 12 a hit. When its here. It has been alot lately
2c-e - 8 Dollars a trip.
Im not really sure how much you got. He desolved it all in water so you took about half a shot worth to trip extremely hard for about 8 hours.

There is no heroin in Savannah. Once I get to know Atlanta a little better, Ill post prices from up there.


----------



## Detrevni

Bristol, Tn/Va

Marijauna (Commercial)              -  $20-25 per 5 g's
                 (Middies)                    -  $30-40 per 5 g's
                 (K.B.)                          -  $50 per 1/8th

Shrooms (when available)           -  $20-25 per 1/8th
Opiates (always available)          -  $7 per 10 mg. of hydro
                                                    -  $8-9 per 10mg. of oxycodone
                                                    -  $40 per cap of diacetylmorphine

Acid (rarely avail. after festivs)     -  $10-20 per hit
Adderall                                        -  $5 per 30 mg.
MDMA (rare)                                  -  $20-30 per roll
Cocaine                                         -  $60 per g.
Benzo's                                         -  $1-2 per mg.
Muscle relaxants                           -  $0.50 per pill

-  Pills widely available
-  Shrooms come through off and on
-  Weed widely available
-  Cocaine and non-pharm opiates are around if you know the people %)


----------



## etardedadam

Detroit, MI, USA
----
Weed - $20-$40 quarter for regular regs, $100-$120 an oz. $70-$90 a quarter for dro,  $275-$350 an oz. There is more expensive ALOT better dro that goes for $380-$400 an oz, im not sure of the price on a quarter.

Hash - $25 a gram. Rare.

E - $10-$15/pill. Depending on quality.

Coke - $100-$120 a ball, $40-$60 a gram 

Mushrooms - $30-$45 an 8th, $200-$300 an oz

Acid - $8-$15 a hit when it comes around


----------



## Crimson Trigger

*toronto prices*

It's been well over a year since my last post on this forum, but I stopped in and saw the prices thread and decided to list the prices of drugs I'm aware of here in Toronto. They're mostly comparable to what other Torontonians have listed on this site:

Weed: between $180 and $240 and ounce for high quality indoor. The variation in price accounts for variations in quality which may increase or decrease price.

Mushrooms: Usually half the price of weed, about $100 per ounce. There is a tremendous variety out there, and quality varies.

LSD: practically non-existent since 2001. Used to go for $5 a hit. Who knows these days? Last time I had LSD it was at a Dead show, summer 2003, Albany: and the shit was fake! $7 a hit. Pricey for fake acid.

Cocaine: very high quality, between $60 and $80 per gram. $200 for a ball.
Extremely easy to get, easier than weed even.

Ketamine: Again, haven't seen it around since summer 2002. Back then it was 100% pure dried Ketalar. I used to pay $300 a ball. I wish I could still get this stuff, I used to LOVE K, long before the monkey jumped on my back.

Meth: I had some Ice a few months ago. It's around if you're in the club/rave/gay scene, and some bodybuilders take it too. I'm not sure what the price is these days, because I got it for free. Doesn't seem to be as prevalent as during the good ole' days when the rave scene in Toronto was really happening: mid-to-late 90's. Back then it was $5-$10 per cap, varying amount and potency.

Ecstacy: Between $15-$20 per tab, usually good quality. Widely available in certain scenes.

Heroin: The last smack I had was in NYC, June. Purchased in the Avenue D projects, Alphabet City: $20 a paper, approx. 150-200mg per paper or about $120-$150 per gram. Grayish powder, had to be smoked for lack of needles. Good quality. Easy to get, especially downtown/uptown(Harlem or W. Heights)/South Bronx (Hunts Point, Soundview).
In Toronto, last smack I had was May, and the price is pretty steady at $200-$220 per gram for white powder or chunk. Quality varies but is always pretty good. Availability is okay, but much worse than weed/coke/crack. Unfortunately, TO is a coke/crack/weed city more than a junk city. Junk is around and the quality is good, but it's not easy to get if you're not in the scene.

Opiate-based pharms: At least as prevalent as H and usually cheaper. A lot of coke dealers are carrying them now to help their custies come down. Pretty soon those custies will be buying both drugs at a frenetic pace. Oxy: 20's: $6-8: 40's $8-$10: 80's $15-$20. Dillies: 8's: $10-$15. MS Contin: 60's: $10. Percocet: $2-$5 per. Fentanyl patches are also available, but I'm not sure of the price. Methadone: free or very cheap (widely available). 

Well that's about it. 
Take it easy y'all.

CT


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

San Diego CA

Marijuana  10-15$ a gram
Mushrooms  25$ for 8th of an oz (3.5 grams)
Acid              5-10$ a hit
Cocaine        50$ per gram 75$ for eight ball
Adderal, meds  usually 1-3$
Dont know about meth, heroin, or x and dont care.
Heard Ketamine is usually 70$ for a gram.


----------



## eDDe9

Bristol - England


I don't know too many prices because i don't ever buy or have with me but what i heard off i'm sure about 


Ecstacy - £2 per pill or 200 for £130  (currently shek 2's and mitsubishis)

Cannabis - £10 for 1.5grams (ten bag) or £120 for 28.5grams (ounce)

Coke - £40 per gram (better than most street coke)

Base (pure speed) - £10 per gram

Acid - £2-6 per tab (£6 ones r rare but reli good, their just a blank design)

Hash - Half ounce £25 



KthnxBaii


----------



## Im_yo_pusha187

Calgary, AB Canada
I'm bleseed with good connects so I tell my prices and what they get sold fo' ya dig. All prices in Canadian dollars
Weed(All weed in c-town is either bc or home grown hydro)
$10 /gram
$25 /eight
$45 / quart
$180 /oz (I get for $120)

Coca/criznak
$60-$80 /gram (0.6 for crack 0.8 for coke is what a gram is)
$160-$200 /ball
$1200 /oz (I get it for $850 beotch)

Heroin is nearly non-existant here. I 've heard $50 a point.
and 
I'm sure if I went to ferest lawn or some shit I could find it.

Ecstacy (Pill form)
$10-$15 a pill (I get for $5 or less)

Ketamine
$40 /gram vial

LSD
$5 /blotter

Mush
$5 /gram

Meth 
$70 /gram
Iget $700 an oz
Thats it. Anyone from the statesor Vancouver bring some fuckin heroin into this bitch. Its about time this over stimulated city took a nap. DIPSET BITCH.


----------



## NickyJ

Townsville, Australia  (Aussie dollars)

Speed- $300/gram
E- $35/pill
Pot ~ $10/gram
LSD~ $25/tab
K~ $220/gram


----------



## mbridger

*Salt Lake City, Utah*

Salt Lake City, Utah

Weed- beasters about $300 oz.
            homegrown, headies - 350-400.

Coke - 8ball - $100 quality varies. easy to obtain.

Speed/meth - dont know or use it. but  its around.

Ectasy -  $20-30 pil, from what i hear.

Heroin - black tar. $10 for pea sized chunk. consistenly available.
               havent seen powder yet.

Pharms - hydro and oxy codone scarce these days. $2-3 a pill.
                Oxycontin - $50 80mg, $25 40mg. easy to obtain.
               benzos - scarce as well. $3-5 a pill for valium 10mg, xanax 2mg.
                Fentanyl or MsContin never seen.

Mushrooms - $20-25 1/8. availability varies.

Acid - hasn't been around for a few years.

PCP - never seen.

Ketamine - rare. no idea about price.

Not much of a downtown area, i doubt scoring is easy. Most items are available through suburban kids.


----------



## cakes

Sydney,Australia
Ecstasy - 30-35$ pill
Weed - $100 quarter oz
Coke - $350/g (for good quality, can be bought for $200 but its absolute crapola)
Speed- $80/g


----------



## nicked3456

Rhode Island

Coke $60-100 gram quality stuff
Heroin $140 4 a brown (50 bags)
Oxy $11 20mg $25 40mg $40 80mg
Vicodin $4 7.5mg
Xanax $2-4 2mg
Weed $50 1/8 bomb $350 oz
Kpins $1 1mg
Adderall $5 30mg
K haven't seen in ages
Shrooms $40 1/8
Fentanayl $30 100ug


----------



## slantedenchanted

Chicagoland, IL

Weed: Beasters for $180-$200 an oz, or $10 a gram if buying less than at least a half oz

Methadone: 15 10mg pills for $55, usually $5 a pill if bought individually

Shrooms: $30 an 1/8

Coke: $40 a gram


----------



## andormoore

ecstacy in vegas?


----------



## Partykid12

$140 for 50 baggies of Heroin in Rhode Island?!?!?  Thats less than $3 a bag.


----------



## bRiSvEgAs4lIfE

Brisbane, Australia

MDMA (pills) $20 - $30

MDMA (capsules) $30 each or $280 for 10

Speed $25 a point, $100 a half gram, $180 - $200 a gram, $260 for 1.75 grams (half an 8 ball), $500 an 8 ball

Ice $50 a point, $150 a half gram

Acid $15 - $30 a hit

Shrooms $10 a gram or free if you can be bothered looking for them


----------



## SFA

Toronto, Ontario. Canada (prices in CAD)

Weed: $5 - $10 for a dime bag

Eckies: $15 - $25 for a pill (price and quality depend on where and when)

Coke: $80/gram (usually good quality)

OxyContin: $17 - $25 for an 80mg pill. Again price depends on where you buy. Someplaces (like Broadview and Danforth area) the price is $30/80mg pill. Also, usually you can get bulk discounts.

Dilaudid: $8 - $12 for an 8mg pill

Heroin: I don't know.  Toronto, is so funny this way. It's dead easy to get crack, coke, weed and eckies. Oxys are harder to come by. But, heroin, man... it's almost impossible (for me) to get smack in this city. 

[slightly off-topic commentary - sorry]

I know we have lots of junkies cuz we have lots and lots of methadone clinics, detox centres and other harm-reduction facilities (The Works van, etc.) Also, there are studies being done almost every week. Experimental injection sites are opening up too... it's like heroin is some invisible yet omni-present being in this city.


----------



## Beenhead

Sarasota/Bradenton:
 Weed: 
Brick- 1/8 15-20, 1/4 25-30
MIDs- 1/4 40, Oz- 100-145
Chronic- 50 for an 1/8th, 100 1/4, 280 oz
Coke:
40-50 per gram, for shitty stuff ususally
50-70 for fish scale
8balls for aroun 110-150
Heroin: I think around 20 for 1/10th of a gram
Beans:
10-18 per pill quality varies 
Mushrooms:
Free! unless you hate going your self, then about 25 1/8th
Acid: I can import some white blotter from Orlando for around 10 per hit with a limt of 20 hits at once    o so rare
OCs-45 for 80s
Percocet: 5 for 10s
Lortab- same as percocet
Methadone- 4-6 per pill, 15-30 for wafers
RCs: There is one guy that can get them but I hear he's a total asshole


----------



## Om3n420

hey if there is any one from new hamshire near derry manchester or samlem (around there) could you give me prices for coke?


----------



## brokeapartmyinsides

*Kitchener*

In Kitchener / Toronto (I just moved to Toronto at the beginning of the month):

ecstasy - $ 10 a pill or 12 for $100 (could be more or less depending on dealer)
coke - $40 - $80 per gram. Depends on quality and the dealer
mushrooms - $20 / 3.5 gram
pot - $10 / gram $20 - $25 / 3.5 gram

that's basically all I buy, but I get most of it fairly often.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

wichita, kansas.

street's
coke/ teener: $50
crack/gram: $50
E/single: $12
meth/gram: $65
opium/gram: $8
lsd/100 hits:$200-$400
molly/gram: $60
2c-b/gram: $200


pharm's!
ketamine/gram: $40-$80 
actiq 1200mcg: $12-$20
oxycontin 80: $14-$40 
generic 10mg percocet: $3.50
lortab 10's: $3.
MScontin 60mg: $6
methadone 40's: $13-$20
valium 10mg: $0.55
halcion 0.25mg: $0.83
klonopins 2mg: $.52
xanax 2mg: $1
xanax 1mg: $0.98
xanax 0.5mg: $0.50
valium injectable 10mg/2ml: $5.50
dormicum 7.5mg: $0.92
mogadon 5mg: $1.25


----------



## Benzorider

^^ Sweet hooks Fitzimmons!


----------



## touchofgrey

Detroit, Mi

prices in the ghetto
Weed-
kb- $100-$120 an ounce
regs- $80-$90 an ounce, $45-$50 for a 1/2 ounce
$25 for a 1/4, $10 for 2 grams
MDMA-$10 a pill, $90 for 10 pills
Heroin- $10 for a pack (1-2 lines) $125-150 for a gram (about 25 packs)
Cocaine-$40-$50 dollars a gram, $100-$120 8ball

suburb prices
Weed- 
kb- $350 an ounce, $150 for a 1/2 ounce
$100 for 1/4 oz, $50 for an 1/8th, $20 a gram
regs- $120-$140 for an ounce, $60-$75 for a 1/2 ounce
$40-$45 a 1/4, $25-$30 for an 1/8, $10 a gram
Hydro- $20 a gram, $50 an 1/8, $75-$100 a 1/4
$140 for a 1/2 ounce, $220-$240 for an ounce
Cocaine- $50-$60 a gram, $150-$180 an 8 ball
Shrooms-$35-$45 an 1/8th, $125ish- 1/2 ounce, $200-$220 an ounce
Acid- (rare but starting to come around) $10-$20 a hit
MDMA-$12-$20 a pill usually $15 though, $100-$150 for 10 pills
Heroin-$10-$15 dollars a pack

oxycontin-$0.50 per milligram


----------



## OCfiend

Om3n420 said:
			
		

> *hey if there is any one from new hamshire near derry manchester or samlem (around there) could you give me prices for coke? *



I'm from Jaffrey NH (a town of about 6,000 people) and I can get decent coke for $40-45 a gram, $130 a ball, or get great shit for $60 gram, $150-160 a ball, 800-850 an ounce, although for an ounce i have to go to fitchburg MA.


----------



## Tad R Fitzsimmions

Benzorider said:
			
		

> *^^ Sweet hooks Fitzimmons! *



thanks i made it look better buy posting single pill prices for bulk rates. :D still a good deal thos even if it's bulk prices. wheres your pricelist, mang?


----------



## Cle-x

East of Cleveland
Weeds about 110 oz of good regs 350 QP( thats a great hook for this way)
YAYO 50 a g 120-130 a ball 1000 an oz( sometimes lower) but BOMB flakes!! same for hard
E 15 singles and down to around 10-12 in lower bulk (20-30)
PCP 15 a pop


----------



## kangol1973

Weeki Wachi, FL

Marijuana (Regular) $30 7g/$100oz
Marijuana (KB/Hydroponic) $100 7g/$350oz
Cocaine $50-$60 1g/$140-$160 3.5g
Ecstacy (MDMA) - $15-$25 per tab
Xanax $2 1mg and $4 2mg
Crystal Meth $80 1g $250 3.5g
Klonopin $2 2mg
Hydrocodone $3 per 10/500
Mushrooms - Over here you know someone who knows someone that either has them or can get them...  you never pay here unless you're stupid and live in a cave


----------



## Ldog

San Francisco, Ca

marijuana:$100-quarter oz.
vicodin:$2-pill
clonopin:$2-pill
coke:$150-eightball
oxycontin: flucuates between $25 & $30 =80 mill
morphine:10 per 100mill.


----------



## Ldog

what do people pay in your town schlong?


----------



## mapleleaf

what are these vials of K? are they liquid K in a bottle?

and what type of packaging does powdered K usually come in?


----------



## makinkbmx

vial of k called a liq is just a little glass bottle dont know exact sized but cooked k comes in little brown jars also used for insence oil


----------



## Tiesto

a vial of K around here is K thats alrdy cooked (and prolly cut).  but im sure a vial could mean the pure liquid form of K in some places.


----------



## realeasygoing

*Reno/Sacramento*

Weed always good shit 50.00 and 1/8 250 and ounce.
Coke in Reno 150 a ball 100 in Sac quaility is lacking either place.
Meth 60 a gram in Reno but glass shards. (to good wont do it again)
XTC 10 dollars a pill in both locatoions
LSD 8 dollars a hit from a good hook up in SAC (no way in Reno)
Mushrooms 25 an 1/8 to fucked up on E to tell quality. (Seasonal but who knows the season)

Ketamine cant find it at all and if you have you are a god.

2C-B found a single pill for 20 and it was better than any of the above mentioned drugs.


----------



## Diet Snapple

Southern Vermont, USA

Pot: $10 a gram
Ecstasy: $15-$20 a pill
2C-I: $1 per mg
Shrooms: $30 for 1/8

Adderall: $5-$10 each (20mg)
Klonopin: $2-$4 each (2mg)


----------



## mikeylikesit

alberta/bc canada

AAA bud - $2-2700/lb depending on market... always up and down.
coke $80-100gr for 90% quality.. 
Xtc- $8-15 per tb
shrooms $10gr
oxy 40's $10-12 when you can find them which is next to never in my experience...
dilly's 8mg $10-12
mscontin $6 per 100mg
percocet $3 when you can find them.......

good cycle of steroids with gain of 15-25lbs $4-600 over 10 weeks
HGH (growth hormone) $8 per i.u. or $700-950 per kit lasts 6weeks for some longer for other. real good quality

valium 10mg $3-4
T3's $2 I know a rip but if you're in wd they're good when you can find some.
ritalin $2-3 per tb not sure of mg...

100 count box of insulin syringes 1cc $60
100 count box of IM syringes 23 guage 1inch $60

This is all I can think of that I can find around here....


----------



## no0b

+ san antonio, texas +

ecstasy --> 
$2-$30 a roll

coke --> 
$30-45 a gram

shrooms --> 
$5-$10 a dose

diesel --> 
$10 a point

acid --> 
$30-$45 a tab

mary jane --> 
$25 gram of the very best.. whether it be blueberry, some sticky silver haze, or just straight up chronic

some say we've got ghb going around, haven't come around any of it yet... same with ketamine 'n rc's--> have to look deep


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

mikeylikesit said:
			
		

> *alberta/bc canada
> 100 count box of insulin syringes 1cc $60
> 100 count box of IM syringes 23 guage 1inch $60
> This is all I can think of that I can find around here.... *



Dude in Milwaukee, WI and many other places they give 100-200 1cc syringes, FOR FREE! Just gotta go meet up with the van. And on fridays they deliver to you're house!!!!!!!!!

I would hate to pay for riggs! And that fucking much shit!

-weez


----------



## lazy

fayetteville,NC

weed:shwag $10 an 1/8th, nugz $45-$50 an 1/8th
coke:40 a G 130 a ball( good quality stuff)
meth:50 a g(dont know about this to much though, and you have to drive 45min to cop it.)
prescription amphetamines:adderal is $1 every 10mg
vicodin:$15 for 20 pills(hella good if u ask me)
methadone:a dollar a mg or 30mg for $25
oxycontin:$20 for a 40mg
herion:$25 for about 0.2
ketamine: $80 a gram
ecstacy:$10-$25 a pill


----------



## mikeylikesit

I know prices are high here, but now most pharms won't sell you rigs at all... like they're some kind of police themselves...!
But there's this dude that gets them somehow, and resells them.. atlest they're always around....
I'd hate not to be able to find any when you want them...
littlerally gone from pharm to pharm only to be turned away, and I don't look like I'm abusing... (right!!!) 
mainly though I look'd for im... not iv....
but for gh i had to get iv'er's....


----------



## ~pusher~

saint john, new bruinswick, canada
-weed
10$ a gram
70$ half ounze
120$ ounze
-cocaine
35-60$ a gram
-meth
*** no clue ***
-shrooms
10$ a gram
5$ for every gram after that(every dealer i know does this)
-acid
5$ or 5 for 20$
-perks
10 for 4$
-serax
3 for 5$
ecstacy
10$/pill or 3 for 25$
adderal-perscribed lol


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Belgium:
weed - 5gram €25. 50 gram €200(25 gram €100 minimum depends on who you know) always grade A weed, sometimes it comes from Holland -usually tastes better or packs just a little bit more punch. Weed wetness also varies somewhat(so the volume will too)
hash - usually cheaper than weed in big quantities, but the consumer will get about the same amount of high(or less) from the same amount or money. Low quality maroc, melts only from heat of a flame(somewhat pliable from body heat if it's good). Shit compared to what coffeeshop hash is. street name = shit
speed(amphetamine) - 1 gram €10 25 gram €100-150
xtc(MDMA, MDXX) - one usually €2.5(though a friend would sell you for €2). 100 pills €100-150. 1000 pills €650
heroin - €30 for a gram -  tar(unexperienced)
GHB - €25 for something that's considered as 3 doses by the dealer(haven't tried myself yet so dunno)
ketamine - €50 for a gram
mushrooms - €10-20 for a portion. Depends from who you buy. In holland a portion from a coffeeshop costs €12-14.
LSD - €7.5 no standard price
coke - €50 for a gram
pharms - depend completely on person that sells them. Not too popular as in the US.


----------



## rachamim18

*Current prices...*

[Well, I have to edit this in order to add my geographical location...Mott Haven, South Bronx, NYC]  PCP: Dimes and bottles of liquid for varying prices and quality. The dimes are the usual [for NYC] liquid on mint leaves.

Weed: Mexican and Jamaican brick weed. Retails for between 2 and twenty a bag depending on size. Pound bags for 600 per. 

Redhaired sinse, no firm origin, anybody;s guess really. Retailing for 20 per 3.5 grams, price seems to have stayed the same since the 80s. 4 ounces going for 225. Don't know about bigger amounts since I don't really care about weed.

There are a ton of various high end strains. Can't offer pices really since I do not move in those circles. i do know however, from family and friends, that there are dozens of strains from the various "Dial - a Joint" serv ices in Manhattan. 

I haven't moved around LSD in a year or so...so I will not offer any prices.

Coke: Powder is currently 800 per ounce, good quality, one or two [re] rocks. I won't venture a percentage.I do know that 4 ounces are going for 2800. No more nickel bags in glassines and trademarked with stamps, a la heroin but there are plenty of dimes and twenty spoons. Per gram, decent powder is going for 125 per 3.5 gram bag, or simply for 60 a gram. I remember paying 20 per gram, must be getting real old.

Crack is in sorry shape here in Gotham. Time was when you could get a 3/4th gram one rock vial for ten dollars, 24-7. Now, 10 dollars gets you a pinch of powdered [or pebbled] mix. 10 bags [it is almost always sold in tiny baggies, vials are almost extinct], or a "clip," go for 60 to 80 per...depending on connection. Weight is easy to get but i could not honestly quote prices.

Heroin: Almost all Colombian powder, cocoa brown to chalk white. No more nickles to my knowledge but still alot of stamped glassine dimes. Bundles, or 10 bag retail quantities, go for 60 to 95 per, depending on stamp and connection. I never pay more than 70 per.

Grams of the same powder, better purity [estimating around 70%], now costing 55 per. Discount of course for volume. At least that price is going down. Alot or [re] rocks but consistent all around the neighbourhood.

Ounces are doable but prices vary a whole lot depending on quality [from out of the mule to glassine stepped on].

As for pharmaceuticals...Xanax [sticks] going for 1 to 4 dollars per, discount on volume. What a rip off! All you have to do is get Medicaid and go to a mill to get a couple of scripts for free!

Klonipin and other benzos are the same.

Opioids are not sold on the street per se [outside of Russian old ladies in Brooklyn, and i rarely go out to Brighton Beach anymore] so prices are not worth quoting. There is still amps of injectable morphine though, 10 mgs./ml, at 8 to 10 per amp [ripoff], volume gets you a discount.

Channeled methadone, oral formulations, 20 to 25 a bottle [any strength up to 200 mgs].

White Diskettes also going for 10 per [40 mgs. a tab].


----------



## shroom.more

psilocybin cubinsis mushrooms-$25 an 8th
cannabis sativa-reg.$20 an 8th hydro $60 an 8th
mescaline tea(chimora)-$25 a dose 
MDMA-$10-20 a hit
opium-$20 a gram $30 an 8th
LSD-$10 a hit $70 a strip
Ketamine-$25 a gram
DMT-$160 a gram
absinthe-$40 a litre
ayahuasca-$30 a dose
DPT-$140 a gram
2C-I,5-MeO-DMT,DIPT,5-MeO-AMT,2C-E,2C-C,2C-D, and 5-MeO-DET-$50 for a 100mg
theres more but I'm to high for this-PEACE


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

160$ for dmt seems straight but I fucking hate it! Makes me feel crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And not crazy good like shrooms and acid out of my head my chest is going to explode crazy.


----------



## l]evil

Toronto Canada


Marijuana-OZ- 150$ (premo) no reg shit
Ecstacy - 2-4$ a pop 5$ for real clean shit
K - 10$ a Vial
8's of K - 120$
Coke - 40$ / G  
8's of Coke - 90$


----------



## hegemonic_ret

Isle of Man (U.K. for arguments sake)

Cannabis: usually £10 an eighth of standard rocky. About $400 a nine bar. Skunk is £25 an eighth. Specialist prices vary.

Coke: £50 a g usually £60 "off the rock"

Speed: £10 a g, £15 for base.

XTC: £5 when desperate, usually £3-£4 although £2 on occasion.

MDMA Chrystal: £50 at least but it is rare and cut, occassionally decent for £80 a g plus.

Tanqs: about £4 although sometimes similar to XTC.

Acid: rare, but £5+ per tab. Very rarely a decent trip. Occasionaly £10

Mushrooms (libert caps): very readily available, VERY available everywhere. Although out of seasonabout £5 for over a hundred dried.


----------



## movbikwaet

sydney australia

all prices are AU  1AU = .75US

pot 
$20 1.1 - 1.3 grams 
$50 3.0 - 3.5 grams 
$290 ounce

amphetamine sulfate(speed)
$50 1gram of 1to4
$100 street price for 1gram
$3000 ounce of base

meth
$50 for .1
300-500 1 gram (seasonal)
6,000 - 10,000 ounce (seasonal)

ectsacy 
25-35 each

cocaine 
250-350 gram
900-1000 8ball


----------



## somnifile86

*kansas city*

does anyone have anything on kansas city?  i'm new to the area.


----------



## Rambozo

[S]alvatore said:
			
		

> Melbourne, Australia
> 
> Cocaine - $250 per gram
> Weed - $10 per gram
> Speed - $150 per gram
> Ecstacy - $25-$35 per pill, $280 for a 10 pack
> 
> Not really into anything else besides those few so sorry for the lack of info on Heroin etc. But didn't see anyone else post from Aus so I thought I might as well contribute.



wow, coke is expensive in australia.


----------



## bow-viper1

D/FW, Texas

Bud:
Schwag: $25 a half, $50 an oz
"Dro": $10-20 a G, $45-60 1/8, $200-300 an oz.

Hydrocodone:
$3 10mg
$225-275 100x 10mg

Oxycodone:
$8-10 40mg

Carisoprodol (Soma):
$1 350mg

Alprazolam (Xanax):
$2-4 2mg

Heroin:
$10 "Cap" of unknown weight powder

Diazepam (Valium)
$1-2 10mg


----------



## thefireburns

do you know how much a 10mg ambien could sell for.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

thefireburns said:
			
		

> do you know how much a 10mg ambien could sell for.



Crush it up and put it into a gelcap. Then tell someone it's a research chemical that might make you drowsy and sell it for $20. They'll never know.

EDIT: I'd pay a maximum of $5 a pill for Ambien, $2-3 a pill if buying more than 50 pills.


----------



## geetered

small town Alabama:

Methadose 10mg $7
Lortab 10mg $5
Oxycontin 40mg (generic) $20
Klonopin 1mg $2
Xanax Bars $5

Methamphetamine: quality varies but always burns clean and breaksdown good, sometimes its ice shards sometimes its freezer meth sometimes its gased but always good. $25-quarter-gram $140-teener (1.7-1.8g)
Cocaine: quality varies, you come out better getting crack $30-$40/0.5g
Crack: quality is fucking excellent butter(yellowish tinted) rocks 0.2g is a $20 rock but all the crack heads and crack smokers know to get the 2 for the $30
Marijuana: commercial grade $50/half-oz 
Marijuana: sticky light green mid $50/quarter-oz
Ecstacy: $25 each Spinners


----------



## dr mambo

South UK, average prices.

Marijuana - £10 on the teenth, £120 - £130 on the ounce (A grade stuff).
Ecstacy - £2 a pill, £80 for a 100 (quality varies).
Cocaine - £45 on the gram, £140 on the ball, £850 on the ounce (v. good stuff).
MDMA - £45 on the gram, £140 on the ball, £850 on the oz.
Base (amphetamine putty/paste) - £10 on the teenth, £120 on the oz (v. pure)
LSD - £3 on the tab when you can find it, £5 for a drop of liquid acid.
Special K - £25 on the gram.
Magic Mushrooms - free if you know where, or £15 for 7g dried Lib Caps.


----------



## pitbull27

*dc prices*

cocaine 50g heroin scramble 70for 10bags raw100-150g  swag 70oz kb 300oz pcp400-6001oz 50dollar viles  e20-25 pill quanity 10-15 pill oxys40$-80mg xanax$2 1mg percs $5-5mg


----------



## etardedadam

^^^um, could you repost that and make alittle more sence. put it in a list or something?


----------



## chandler

Melbourne, Australia (well for me anyway)
Marijuana - 1g/$20, 3g/$50, 1oz/$220-300
Cocaine - $220/230 - $350, price reflects quality 99% of the time
MDMA Pills - $25 - $35 individually, as low as $20 w/ a 10 pack, this is for generally good quality pills. I've noticed that price often reflects quality.
Acid - $20-25/single blotter.


----------



## chuck

hanky8r said:
			
		

> N Houston, Texas
> 
> "Ecstasy" - $20/pill, 3 for $50 typically
> Shwag - Oz. for $40
> Dro - $50 1/8th (high quality)
> Cocaine - $40/gram (med quality)
> Meth - $50/gram
> Shrooms - $50 1/8th
> Prometh/Codeine (LEAN) - $20/oz
> Adderall - 80mg/$5



I'm also in N Houston area. Here's some more prices

Lorcets (10mg/650mg) $2.50-$3.00/pill
Bars/Xanax - 2mg "Totem Poles for $2-$3
Somas - 350mg $1-$3/pill
Black Tar Heroin - 1g/$100, sold in $20 bags, though


----------



## vtex256

cocaine $40 1gram  $110 for 3.5g  $190-200 7grams $350-400 for half ounce usually decent/good powder
herb $10 4grams  $50-55oz $350-375 for half lb for reg.  $45-50 for eigth of dank
ecstasy $15 for single  $120-130 for 10pack
LSD $7 for 1 dose $50 for 10strip $300-400 for a sheet and usually very good doses
Lortabs/lorcet 10mg - $3 each
Xanax bars - $3-4 each
oxy contin - $30-35 for 80mg   

i dont fuck with pain pills or coke anymore tho


----------



## pitbull27

cocaine-$50 a gram 
scramble heroin-60-70dollars for a bundle of 10 
raw heroin  can get $20 bags  grams$100-150 
oxy-80mg $40  know the connect  u can get bout 25 a pill
 swag 60-70oz  kb300oz 
xanax $2 for 1mg football 
perc- $5 for 5mg   oxys are much better deal and heroin is even better 
pcp-vials with bout 3 dippers worth  2 real wet ones $50  1oz bottle 400-600 
E 20-25 a pill quanity 10-15 a pill


----------



## EisForMe22

Anaheim Ca

Marijauna- $45-50 mid or meds for 1/8
MDMA crystals- $100 for a g
Extacy tablets $10-15 per pill singles
Meth-  $120 eight balls 
Shrooms $20 for a dried eight


----------



## chrlefxtrt

norman oklahoma

oc 80mg $20 to $45 
oc 40mg $10 to $15
morphine 60mg $15
dilaudid(spelled right?) 4k's $10 to $20
marijuana $55 for an ounce
mushrooms $5 a gram
hydrocodone 10mg $3
"                "  7.5mg $2
percocet 10mg $4 to $5
hc-tussive 120ml $20 to $25
diazepam 10mg $1
mushrooms per gram free to $10
ecstacy $10 to $20

all pill prices are per pill


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

Cleveland, Ohio

Coke- 200 1/4 oz   700 oz
MDMA (Molly)- $140 gram
MDA/MDMA  (pressed pills)- $10-15 ea
Mushrooms- $15 1/z
Meth (shards)-$150 gram
Xanax- $1 mg
OC- $1 mg
Weed -mids- $700 1/2 lb    $1,200 LB
          -Dank- $280 oz

I found this list posted downtown  Clevelanders are so nice


----------



## scriptlord666

Selinsgrove, PA (Central Pennsylvania)

Schwag-20 1/8, 120-140 an oz
Good dank 40-55 1/8, 350 an oz
oc 40mg 20-25$, 80mg 40-55$ (the biggest price jumps in years)
mushrooms-15 a choc (probably anywhere from 1g-2gs), 25-30$ an 8th (good quality)
bupes- 10$ each (pretty universal here)
heroin-25$ a bag, 5 for $100, all stamp bags the newest being death wish and dollar bill (all diff. kinds of quality and bags)
cocaine-$40-50 a g for nose garbage, 80$ a g for very high quality (glad i like opiates better)
acid- (not around now but was all summer) 8-10 for one white blotter (good quality) 65$ for a ten strip
adderal- 10mg blue generics for 3$ each, 10 for 25$
xanax-generic 1mg being 2-3$ each 

i don't think i left anything out. this is a small college town and pretty much a perfect example of how the demand far outranges the supply. prices can go crazy when it gets dry.


----------



## club222

Pensacola, FL

Ecstasy - $20-25 from one hookup and about 95% of the time these are good pills. $15 from the other hookup, but have about a 50% chance of getting good pills.
Cocaine - $50/g, $135/ball (Decent quality). $65/g (Very high quality)
Marijuana - Schwag: $15/quarter. Mids: $35/quarter. Dank: $80-110/quarter
Acid - $15/hit
2c-e - $8/20mg
Mushrooms - $25/eigth dried
Adderall - $4/30mg or $10/3 30's


----------



## CyberCyr

island of guam, usa

ice/meth:  $50/.1
                 $150/quarter gram
                 $250 half  etc.
weed:       $20/joint; tiny
K:              $100/ gram
C2/foxy:    $60/ DOSE; X sub 2c-e i think
X:              $60 /pure mdma gellcaps found recently
Mush:        $20/ dose; carmels; they rock, take your beno
Coke:        $same as Aus, hard to find

all others almost nonexistant, only easy drugs to find are crystal meth and weed, locals favorite, one ounce of meth fetches $9000-12000 wholesale here, $25000+ at end up peddling.

guam i think is number one in world for price of drugs, thanks bin laden. shipping is just not what it used to be. too many anal probs without dinner and movie.


----------



## vilbe

southeastern connecticut

marijuana-$120 an ounce of midgrade
cocaine-$40 a gram, $120 an 8ball
heroin-$10-15 a stamp, $100-140 a bundle
xTc-$20 a roll
mushrooms-$25 an 8th
LSD-$5 a blotter tab, $25 for a ten strip
Oxycontin-$50 an 80mg pill [$25 for a 40!]
Morphine-$10 per 60mg pill
Xanax-$2 for a 2mg bar
Valium-$1 per 10mgs
Klonopin-$2 per 2mg pill
Bupe [suboxone?]-$20 per 8mg tablet
Methadone-$5 per 10mgs
Adderall/Dexedrine-$1 per 20mgs
Methamphetamine-$80 a gram [copping out on the streets of hartford]


----------



## LucyBerliner

Atlanta GA
Marijuana-don't know too much about that but I think like 20/g for dro
X Pills-20/pill average
acid-5$ per hit
Heroin-100$/g
oxy-30$/80 mg
xanax,Adderall, most other pills-5-15$
cocaine-$50/g
crack-$50 for a rock the size of a die.
Crystal meth- 100$/gram


----------



## hollytamale

*price thread*

Dayton, Ohio

Weed: 
-Mid-grade: $30 an eighth, $120 ounce
-KB: $50 an eighth, $300 ounce

MDMA: $20

Coke: $30 g (good shit, too...hard to find bad coke in Dayton- everybody loves it here! ((except for me, of course)))

H: $140 g, $60-$70 1/2 g  (light tan colour; wish i could find it as cheap as i can coke!)

Shrooms: $40 an eighth

Acid: $10

Xanax bars/wheelbarrows: $4-$5

Oxycontin: $0.50 a mg, so... $10 for a 20, $20 for a 40, $40 an 80, so on

Vicodins: $5


----------



## atom_boy

melbourne, australia

marijuana - $15/g or $200/oz
MDMA - $25-30
ketamine - $160-200/g
LSD - $20/tabs or liquid
mushrooms - cultivated out of season $5/3.5g - in season free
meth/ice - $350/g
speed - $180-200
1,4b - $1-2/ml of concentrate
2c-b (and other rc's) - $30/dose but hard to come by
prescription meds - $.50-$2 for most things


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

The varying prices of mushrooms is amazing!!!!


----------



## drug_wench

*auckland prices*

god im not that aware of prices, i hardly hav 2 pay 4 any of my shit cos my boss is a dealer and pays by the point, the sweetie
pot is $20 a tinnie, hash $50 a tinnie - of course this is no accurate measurement
acid is anywhere between $30-70 per trip depending on the quality, mushrooms r growing in the paddocks, they seem 2 like horse shit
meth is anywhere from $60-120 a point depending on who u know, and like the tinnies a point can really vary in stinginess
cokes around the $200-300/gram mark, pricey and fairly hard 2 obtain
Es $50-80 a pill, again really varies in quality
heroins around the same price as coke but much easier 2 find
thats as much as i know
oh i think if u buy larger stashes of pot u get like $350-400 an oz sorta prices 4 decent skunkies


----------



## Flipout

Oslo, Norway

Hash:           12-15$/gram.
Weed:          15-20$/gram

Ecstasy:        20$/pill
Mushrooms:  20$/gram

Meth:            40$/gram
Cokain:       100$/gram


----------



## stabwestrhcp

Columbus, OH (at school):

Haven't made too many connections yet, but here's the data thus far:

Weed:
Mids $20-$25/eighth
Mid-Highs $30/eighth
Dank: $50-$70/eighth (lots of variety)

Shrooms: $30/eighth
Vike: $3/5mg
Perc: $4/5mg

Dayton, Ohio (at home):

Weed:
Mids-$25/eighth
High Mids-$35/eighth
Dank-$50/eighth

Vike: $2/5mg
Perc: $3/5mg
Xanax: $5/2mg
Adderall: $5/30mg
LSD: $15/dose
Shrooms: $30/eighth
MDMA: $20/pill


----------



## kangol1973

Nearish Tampa, FL

Ecstacy Tabs...  decent pills $15-$17 excellent pills $20-$25


----------



## dankhead88

Metro Atlanta, GA

Cannabis- Mids- 5-10 for a gram
Higher quality(Dank)- 15-30 for a gram

Cocaine- 40-50 for a gram

Ecstasy- 10-30 for a pill depending on the size, but I don't trust any thing thats "Triple-stacked"

Heroin- 100-150 for a gram

Mushrooms- 25-30 for an 8th


----------



## atom_boy

atom_boy said:
			
		

> melbourne, australia
> 
> marijuana - $15/g or $200/oz
> MDMA - $25-30
> ketamine - $160-200/g
> LSD - $20/tabs or liquid
> mushrooms - cultivated out of season $5/3.5g - in season free
> meth/ice - $350/g
> speed - $180-200
> 1,4b - $1-2/ml of concentrate
> 2c-b (and other rc's) - $30/dose but hard to come by
> prescription meds - $.50-$2 for most things



forgot to add coke - $320-400/g


----------



## urbadside

RENO, NEVADA



Cocaine - $50-60/gram 140 3.5g's  600 oz
Marijuana -  $40-50 for mids for good to top end PER 1/8
"Ecstacy" - $12-25/pill
Mushrooms - $40-50 per 7g, 

Pharms 
Xanax - $3 for 3mg pills increments of 5 or so
Adderall - $5.00 depending on whether college finals are near. Usually have to buy in $5 or $10 increments.

Oxycontin - $40 per 80/mg.


----------



## yerrrrrp

Long Island/ Brooklyn, NY

Heroin - 10 / pack, 60 / bundle, 130 / gram ( Brooklyn prices)

Weed - 20 / gram, 250 /oz(dro), 400-500 / oz (haze, widdow, etc..)
pharms- 
$5/xanax 2mg, OC .50 /mg

those are theonly drugs i did


----------



## faris

dankhead88 said:
			
		

> Metro Atlanta, GA
> 
> Cannabis- Mids- 5-10 for a gram
> Higher quality(Dank)- 15-30 for a gram
> 
> Cocaine- 40-50 for a gram
> 
> Ecstasy- 10-30 for a pill depending on the size, but I don't trust any thing thats "Triple-stacked"
> 
> Heroin- 100-150 for a gram
> 
> Mushrooms- 25-30 for an 8th




that's about right...just wanted to add:

xanax - $3-4...doesn't really matter what mg the pill is 
oxycontin - $1/mg..seems pretty standard everywhere else too
ice/4-MAR - ~$50/g
shittiest shit weed - $25-30 1/4
percocets - $5 a pill
acid - NO WHERE


----------



## joey_love_420

*northern Wisconsin*

the worst spot to get pot

swag dirt weed 50.00= 7 grams (if your lucky)
swag dirt weed ounce 180-200 = ounce

nug if you can find it 
3.5 grams = 60.00
7 grams = 120
ounce= haha yeah right 

coke = extinct
heroin= extinct
addaral= whatever this dumb kids sell it for
shrooms= dont, up here they are probelly fake

the shithole of america


----------



## W1RED

Bloomington, Indiana

Marijuana: Varies based upon quality. $30 per 3.5 grams mid grade 
                                                             $50 for 3.5 grams high grade. 
Cocaine:                                               $150 per 3.5 grams / uncut
Ecstacy:                                                $20 per pill
Acid:                                                      $35 per strip (strip constitues 5 hits) 
                                                              (sold in increments of 5 or more)
Pharmaceuticals:                                     Vary extremely, not worth posting.
                                                               ^^All depends on your friends. 
Psyliocybin Mushrooms:                         $30-$40 per 3.5 grams
Ketamine:                                               price unknown/rare
PCP:                                                       very uncommon, prices vary
Mescaline:                                              $10 per hit (extremely rare.)
Crystaline Methamphetamine:               $60-80 per gram in surrounding counties. Extremely common.


----------



## ~chucklehead~

Elizabethtown,Kentucky


cocaine-50$/gram
oxycontin-35$/80mg
hydocodone-3$/7.5-5$/10
methadone-2$-10$/10mg
oxycodone-4$/7.5
Klonopin-4$/2mg
xanax-2.50$/1mg
mdma-9$-20$/per pill
cannabis-100$/ounce(decent)
acid-10$/a hit
crystal meth-120$/gram
2ci-10$/per pill
mescaline-10$/per hit


----------



## Synto_

faris said:
			
		

> that's about right...just wanted to add:
> 
> xanax - $3-4...doesn't really matter what mg the pill is
> oxycontin - $1/mg..seems pretty standard everywhere else too
> ice/4-MAR - ~$50/g
> shittiest shit weed - $25-30 1/4
> percocets - $5 a pill
> acid - NO WHERE



If you're paying $1/mg for oxycontin in Atlanta you're getting ripped. Acid is here, in many places too. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## noserious

Bangkok, Thailand (South East Asia)  40 Baht = $1

yaba - 300 Baht/pill , 2300Baht/10 pills if you know where to go
ice - 3000Baht/ 1 gram , 5500 Baht/ 2 grams
coke - 3000Baht/ 1 gram
e - 700 to 800 Baht / 1 pill (yeah, I know. Blame Thaksin)
k - 1600 to 2000 Baht / 10 ml vial


----------



## krippler

florida:

coke-50$ a gram. an 8 ball can go for 140-180

30mg adderall - 5 bucks a piece

meth- dont know dont do or know of anyone who does

weed-krypto( good g 13 buds) 100$ a quarter 400$ an oz

crack-all depends on who you know. off the streets 2-3 pieces for 20 bucks

xanax bars 5bucks a piece. top dollar

rohypnols- 1mg 3 $ a piece unless getting quantity

oxycontins-50 cents to 1$ a mg

methadone 20-25$ for a 40mg diskette

roxicodones 30mg pill 20 bucks a piece.

dilaudids 4mg a pill 20 bucks a piece


----------



## krippler

chuck said:
			
		

> I'm also in N Houston area. Here's some more prices
> 
> Lorcets (10mg/650mg) $2.50-$3.00/pill
> Bars/Xanax - 2mg "Totem Poles for $2-$3
> Somas - 350mg $1-$3/pill
> Black Tar Heroin - 1g/$100, sold in $20 bags, though




i had a ten hour lay over on my bus ride from texas to florida and went for a drink. got drunk ended up  in 3rd ward and smoked the best crack i have ever smoked in my life. for 50 bucks it was one huge square. must of been made with ether instead of baking soda.

i dunno, but houston greyhound bustation has good coke very close by. man, was i feeling like shit after a day and a half hanging in 3rd ward. then coming home broke


----------



## drug_wench

Auckland, New Zealand
CANNABIS - $200-400 oz depending on quality/who you know, mainly sold in tinfoil bullets for $20
METH/ICE - $80 - 100 for 0.1gm (point bags) occasionally cheaper, depending on who u know
COCAINE - usually round $200 per gram
ECSTASY - usually round $50-60 per pill, depends on quality
LSD - $20-40 per tab, depends on quality
SPEED - usually round $50 per point bag, depends on quality
HEROIN - around $300-400 per gram, depends on quality
oh and at high school evryone used to sell ritalin and sleeping pills and party pills and all that for around $5-10 each depending on who u were buying off


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

300-400 a gram??? Damn heroin is expensive there.

However I heard that the potency is very good there.


----------



## rat tat tat tat

Suburban Chicago

A little summary of the highschool drugscene...

Methadone 10mg, $5 a peice
Hydrocodone 7.5mg, $20 for 5 
Adderral 30mg, $2 a peice
High quality cannibus, $50 an eigth
Nose candy, $50 a gram or $150 8balls

No meth. No heroin. No crack. A sad excuse for a drugscene, I know.


----------



## atruestory

sacramento, california, USA

-Marijuana-
g - $15
1/8 - $45 

its fairly easy to get a good hook and get $10 g's. ive never seen bad weed out here and most people are so chill they will just smoke you out a lot of the time


----------



## johanneschimpo

*Ven*

around Ventura, Ca  (NW of Los Angeles)

Good bud (we have medical in Cali) : ~$200-300 oz, ~$40-45/8th, $15/gram
Coke: $100/8-ball
Tar H: $100,8-ball, $40/gram
Shrooms: $25/8th, $100-120/oz
Acid: $5 a hit, $300-350/sheet (when its around)
Ecstacy: $20/pill, $150/10
80 mg OC: ~$20-$40/pill, ($40 from average joe)
10mg Hydrocodone (norco): $3-3.50
100mg MSContin: $10-15
2 mg Xanax: $3-4
10 mg Valium: $2-2.50
Somas: $1-1.50
Ketamine: $100-$120/100mg vial (when you can find it)

all I can think of here, at least the more common stuff. Don't know what meth costs, probably about the same as coke here.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Its funny to see consistently HOW expensive OC has gotten. No wonder I preferred heroin early on.


----------



## Raving Lunatic

SW Nassau Co, New York

Marijuana:
-Hydro: $15-20 for 1.0-1.5 grams, $40-45/3.5 grams, $70-90/7 grams, $200-300/28 grams

-Haze/"Exotics": $20 for 0.5-1.0 grams, $50-60/3.5 grams, $400-500/28 grams

Cocaine: $20 for 0.2-.05 grams, $40-60/gram, $130-180/3.5g, $200-300/7g
   (prices vary widely based on quality)

Heroin: $15-20/"pack"(~35-50mg), $80-90/"bundle"(10 packs), ~$150/gram
   (most, if not all of Nassau's dope comes from Brooklyn. Much cheaper if you take the ride there yourself.)

Oxycontin: $25-30/40mg, $40-60/80mg (25 cents/mg in larger quantities)

Xanax: $5 for 2mg sticks

Adderall: $5-10/20-30mg, usually XR

Ecstasy: $15-20/pill, $100-150/10 pack

LSD: $5-10/hit

Ketamine: $40/0.25-0.35g jars, $120-150/10ml vial (100mg/ml)


----------



## Cerp

Southern California

Oxycontin - $15 for 40mg


----------



## aabehayat

Boston, MA:

Marijuana: $20, 1.0g
Cocaine: $70, 1.0g
MDMA: $10-20, ~0.1-0.2g
Opium: $10, 1.0g
Mushrooms: $10, 1.0g


----------



## aabehayat

MildKandy said:
			
		

> The varying prices of mushrooms is amazing!!!!



Most likely because anyone can get them for free, so they are just sold for whatever amount for 100% profit.


----------



## eagleplatinum

Eastern North Carolina

The only things I buy are:

Heroin - $20-25 per stamp...$150-160 per bundle
Ketamine - $10 for 0.1g and $20 for 0.2g (and sometimes $15 for a 100mg/mL/10mL vial)
Commercial (said to be mid-grade) cheeb - $40 1/4oz...$80 1/2oz...
Kind bud - $100 1/4oz...
OxyContin - $0.50/mg
Hydrocodone - about $1 for 5mg


----------



## Diacetylus

Heroin- at the moment in Melbourne from my source there is a drought, not to mention on the streets as well. Quality is good however, price has skyrocketed. $400-450.00 a gram. 

Crystal Methamphetamine, not powdered: I no longer use this horrible drug, but late last year when I did it was $350.00 a gram for Meth that would only come in crystal clear shards and $50.00 worth of it would keep you up for at least a day and a half. So a gram went a long way really.

Cocaine: Very expensive for a highly cut product. IMO, unless you are really desperate to try it, not really worth it. I don't bother with this crap now either. $350.00 a gram./ $1200.00 a quarter. ounce.

Weed: No longer use this stuff either, but when I was getting it come in at $180.00 an ounce/the more you buy, the more significant the price would drop.

Ecstasy: Again, I no longer indulge in pills, but when I was getting them the cheapest I would pay was $250.00 a ten-pack. 

GBL: $2.00 a ml. 

Highly adulterated speed. Maybe I should be calling it sugar adulterated with speed: $30.00 a point=0.1g or, $180.00 a gram. I would not touch this crap with a ten foot pole unless I was extremely desperate and bored. and couldn't be bothered making a couple of phone calls.

Nicotine/Tobacco: I no longer touch this crap either. It's price does not justify the effects. $9.70 for a pack of 20's.

Alcomahol: 1 Wild Turkey Pre-mixed for your convenience. $5.80 per 375ml. $15.95 per 4 pack of pre-mixed 375ml cans.
Beer: $12.00 a six-pack of mediocre quality beers, $22.00 for decent quality/6-pack.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

22 for a 6-pack! ah!


----------



## dakky

oliphill said:
			
		

> London, UK
> 
> Ketamine: £15/g or £350 for a litre
> Coke: £40-50/g
> Skunk: £20/3.5g  or  £120/oz
> E: £2.50 or sometimes as low as £1 in bulk
> Speed (Base): £40/ 7g
> Acid: £5 a tab, sometimes 3 for £10, sometimes £2
> Hash (soapbar) : £40/oz
> 2c* (various): £10 for 25mg
> MDMA crystals: £40/g, sometimes as low as 17


pretty much the same for my links! sam area. Except I get Ket for £10/g, but sightly more than you for a litre. Ecstacy £2 or less Can't get "c*. MDMA powder always 40/g never seen it for so cheap (paid £30 once but think it was cut)

Times the prices by 1.8 to get US dollars


Sam


----------



## CKtrippple

Bloomington, In.

Weed:B-town bomb. $50 1/8 $325 Oz.
Coke:$90 a gram.. dec.
Pharmies: OC 40 $20-25
                 Xanax - Stick $5
Ex: 20 a roll  25 a double... ck triple stacks are around this season,,, saw em at a rave


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

90$ a gram for coke better be some GOOD yayo.


----------



## AyatollahColMeaney

*jersey city (between newark and nyc), nj (usa)*

jersey city, nj (usa)

gram of cocaine (raw) $40-60
bags of heroin (se/sw asian powder): $6-10
bundles of heroin (ten bags): $60-85
e: $15-30 per pill
oxycontin 40mg: $16-20 per pill
oxycontin 80mg: $20-30 per pill
ms contin 30mg: $5-10 per pill
xanax 2mg: $2 per pill
valium 10mg: $2 per pill
percoset 5/325: $3 per pill 
percoset 10/325: $5 per pill


----------



## wheelah

Kansas City area prices for end users

LSD - silver blotter - $6 / hit
LSD - liquid - $16 / drop - $20 / 2 drops

$20 / pill or capsule
MDMA
Mesculine
Ketamine
2C-series


----------



## BumpyJohnson

Madison, Wi  U Dub.. Mad-town..
Coke -- teener 70/Ball 3.5g $120-130
Ecstacy --$15
OC -- $.50/mg
Hydrocodone -- $3
Xanax -- 3$

and all the other good stuff.. unfortunately I cannot find..  EVERYTHING IN THIS TOWN IS DRY!!!


----------



## euphorically

Christchurch, NEW ZEALAND

Estasy pills -  $70-80nz ($47-$55us)
Molley - $700nz per gram ($470us)   very rare!
Weed tinnys - $20nz 0.5-1gram ($13 US)  
Weed ounce - $320nz ($218us) HIGH QUALITY!
LSD tab - $50nz ($34us) was strong tho
RC's - unheard of
BZP - $40 for 6 pills (100mg+ per pill) Crap! Waste of money!

Sheeeeet, I think I'm getting ripped off but I ain't really in the know.


----------



## curiouscoke

slc, ut

 only buy coke so that's all i know

$125 for eight ball


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Wilmington, North Carolina

Family guy blotter, 7$ a hit. Havent tried it, anyone else?


----------



## kevz

1) Northern VA, USA
2) Cocaine - $60-80g, $180-3.5g (8ball), $550-14g
Heroin (hard to come by) - $20 for a 100mg
Ecstasy - $20-individuals/$180-10pk
2C-I & 2C-E - $1 per mg (20mg for $20), sometimes $15 for 20mg
Marijuana (Beasters) - $20g/$50-3.5g/$100-7g/$280-28g
Oxycontin (hard to come by) - $50-70 80mg
Acid (hard to come by) - $10-15 per hit

I live right near D.C. I don't ever go there but i would ASSUME there is a great reduction in price.  I live in a rich county and people overprice because they can.


----------



## JpM

Montreal, Quebec, Canada (CANADIAN MONEY)

Marijuana (good): 10$/g  //  140-180$/oz (varies between seasons (summer/winter))
E pills: 10$  //  ~6$ each when you buy 50  //  ~4$ each when you buy 100
Speed pills: 8-10$
i have no fuckin idea about the other drugs


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia, PA

Cocaine - $50-60/g
Marijuana - mids: 10/g, 25/eighth ; dank: 15/g, 40/eighth
Ecstasy - $15-20/pill
Mushrooms - $30-40/eighth
Acid - Usually fake, but $10-15/hit
Oxy - $.50/mg
Xanax - $2/mg

These are what I would consider normal street prices for my area.


----------



## montyvan

mbridger said:


> *Salt Lake City, Utah*
> 
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Weed- beasters about $300 oz.
> homegrown, headies - 350-400.
> 
> Coke - 8ball - $100 quality varies. easy to obtain.
> 
> Speed/meth - dont know or use it. but  its around.
> 
> Ectasy -  $20-30 pil, from what i hear.
> 
> Heroin - black tar. $10 for pea sized chunk. consistenly available.
> havent seen powder yet.
> 
> Pharms - hydro and oxy codone scarce these days. $2-3 a pill.
> Oxycontin - $50 80mg, $25 40mg. easy to obtain.
> benzos - scarce as well. $3-5 a pill for valium 10mg, xanax 2mg.
> Fentanyl or MsContin never seen.
> 
> Mushrooms - $20-25 1/8. availability varies.
> 
> Acid - hasn't been around for a few years.
> 
> PCP - never seen.
> 
> Ketamine - rare. no idea about price.
> 
> Not much of a downtown area, i doubt scoring is easy. Most items are available through suburban kids.




2005 it's been 15 years you still around?


----------



## falsifiedhypothesi

Man... this is a relic. Not even sure what to do with this since everything here is clearly outdated


----------



## schizopath

Best of Bluelight iirc


----------



## tweakerguy

This feels like an archeological dig. Do any of these substances still exist?


----------



## nznity

OMG THEY USED TO SELL REAL MAGIC IN ECSTASY PILLS? THERE'S ONLY SHIT MEHDMA IN PILLS THIS DAYS. LUCKY BASTARDS


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> OMG THEY USED TO SELL REAL MAGIC IN ECSTASY PILLS? THERE'S ONLY SHIT MEHDMA IN PILLS THIS DAYS. LUCKY BASTARDS



Nope in the UK there so fucking strong they're killing people 300mg a pill, they have score lines because you're meant to snap them in half but people don't release this


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Nope in the UK there so fucking strong they're killing people 300mg a pill, they have score lines because you're meant to snap them in half but people don't release this


i was being sarcastic(kind of) lol. Yeah I've tried those pills here in Perú too but I prefer to score MDMA in crystals.


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Nope in the UK there so fucking strong they're killing people 300mg a pill, they have score lines because you're meant to snap them in half but people don't release this


by the way those people thatdie are either combining multiple drugs, not hydrating themselves, not taking breaks while dancing, they take multiple pills as if they were m&ms or they are just super sensitive to the stuff. Before you get high, you needa do some research about what the effff you're taking. Sadly, kids these days even with all the information available on the net don't do this.


----------



## tweakerguy

nznity said:


> by the way those people thatdie are either combining multiple drugs, not hydrating themselves, not taking breaks while dancing, they take multiple pills as if they were m&ms or they are just super sensitive to the stuff. Before you get high, you needa do some research about what the effff you're taking. Sadly, kids these days even with all the information available on the net don't do this.


Agreed, mdma is nothing to scoff at. My approach to the stuff (the real stuff) was always more akin to how i took traditional psychedelics. 
Dose, enjoy, be done.


----------

